# No Man's Land (IC)



## Darimaus (Apr 21, 2007)

Across the world, across planes, across existance itself, adventurers spring forth, gathering at a simply port. Talonhawk Bay is a small town with no discernable economy. And yet the city thrives, it has been doing so for centuries. Every so often, those weary of their current life descend upon this oddity of a city, in search of something new. On this day however, a horde of beings, power emmanating off of the group has assemlbed. The people cheer them as they are marched through the streets to a waiting fleet of 10 ships, provided by the Gods themselves to carry this band, nearly a thousand strong, to a far away coast. Before the group is allowed to embark, a small gnome wearing a tattered gray soldiers outfit so worn down, the nation it heralded from could not be discerned, adressed the crowd. His features rough, his face set with hard determination and the cold stare of a being who has seen far more horrors than the onlookers wanted to imagine, he projected an aura of command, to even those mighty warriors being called together that day.

 Greetings mighty saviors. I am the one tasked with getting you all to the Island, Captain Therond. This won't be an easy journey, and once we arrive, things are probably going to get a whole lot worse. But that part will be up to all of you. Just remember, my ship, my rules. Anyone who doesn't agree can swim back. Of course, then you can answer to your respective leaders on why you turned on the gnome endorced by all the Gods to get you to your location. Now I suppose I should mention the last thing. Since entering this town, and for the rest of your travels to and from the island, you no longer work for your respective religions or organizations. You are now all tasked with serving the Gatekeeper, the one destined to resolve this crisis. This means there shall bo NO infighting between you. The Gatekeeper shows no mercy towards those who get themselves distracted from the task at hand. You've all been warned. Anyways, get on a boat, and we shall make haste to the Island." 

The fleet of ships sails its way into a dark and stormy sea, almost constantly pestered by storms, stong winds, and lighning. Therond shows his navigational prowess, allowing the ships to slip through the disasterous weather unharmed. Soon, the travellers find themselves aclimated to their dark surroundings. As warriors test their surroundings, they soon realize that the ships are all traveling impossibly fast (roughly 1,000 feet/round). This pace continues for well over a week, with the Captain refusing to divulge any information on when they will arive at "the island". Deep in the middle of the night of the tenth day, disaster strikes.

As the ships skin over the water, three barriers of blades, shaped in the form of crosses, appear in front of three of the boats (Boats 5,6, and 10). The destructive magical blades slice through even the magically tempered wood of the ships, disingtigrating the three vessels, and leaving the survivors cast into the sea amidst piles of driftwood. (For all those on the three vessels, this is where you begin).

The rest of the fleet is awakened to sounds of alarms as the scouts quickly relay the disaster they just experienced. The captain decides that they should continue on, and that exposing the rest of the fleet to danger to save less than a third of their numbers would be reckless and foolhardy (anyone who wishes to go back, feel free.)

The fleet travels for another day, when the clouds and storms give way to bright sunlight. Across the horizon, an island can be spotted. From the lips of the Captain, springs forth the words "No Man's Land". 

The ships arrive to a very unique scene. On the coast lies a gigantic stadium, open to the oceon. A port set inside of its walls awaits the boats as they begin docking procedure. The stadium, roughly 1,000 feet in diameter, is bisected by a stone path 200 feet in the air. The tip of this path ends in a podium, the front adorned with a golden crest of a planet chained and bound by a padlock. If front of this podium, a white robed woman, glowing with a divine aura, watches the disembarking of the fleet. Once all the warriors are on land, she begins to speak.

 "I am the High Priestess of the Gatekeeper, Neomi. I am here to preside over the third fleet of combined arms sent to us to battle a crisis. 20 years ago, 4 beings gathered an army in order to rise up against the powers that be on this island. These Discliple heralded a long forbidden name, and brought chaos and destruction to this land. The Gods, unwilling to devote any real resources to this problem, sent us a token force. This force of rejects from their own society met with the rebel army in battle, and with the aid of our home forces, put down this revolt. On the battlefield, their great leader, the Barbarian Kergosh was felled, though not before mortally wounding the army granted to us by our allies. The other three villians escaped into the rest of the country. It was then that a second force, this time constructed of as many elite fighting forces that could be convince to go. Led by the courageous Paladin, Aelim Bastern, they began to track down the disciples. Ella Matern was the first to be felled by this hunt. A Dark Ranger, she led the army into a deserted forest, but was soon overwhelmed by the superior tactics of Aelim. 

It was about this time that a fifth Disciple rose from the ranks of the kingdom of Niceas' poverty stricken people. The most horrid of the Disciple to date, this man went around torturing innocent people, slaughtering thousands on a horrid and senseless rampage. A bard, known for using the suffering of his victims as his instrument, who merely called himself Alex. A hunt for Alex proved ineffective, but allowed the task force to come across another disciple. An old man, waiting patiently in his old chair, living in a dilapidated shack in the middle of the Meranceil wastelands. Never saying a word, he was interrogated for three years, and then executed. His serene calm still sends chills through his capters, for the man never made a sound, a facial expression, or a flinch to indicate the suffering he incurred in an attempt to discern the location of his companions. 

Despite the lack of cooperation the last of the origional four Disciple responsible for the revolt, a Thief named Jamie Hrothgar, was finaly caught by Aelim as well. Trapped on the edge of the cliffs of Harnan in the Southern edge of the island, she engaged the Paladin in an epic duel, and lost. Now our forces were on the verge of victory, with only one more Disciple to defeat. The quest for Alex continued, leading his force of 100,000 loyal warriors into a mountain pass in the Eastern Kingdom of Hail. Marching through the dark passage, the force was never seen again. Alive that is. Scouts found the 100,000 men, the rear half slain by the horrid claws that were the preference of the horrid Alex. However the front half was slain by sword. And by a specific sword at that. The powerful blade weilded by none other than Aelim. How he was corrupted, we do not know, but it is now more imperative than ever to stop the Disciples. 

As the hunt for Alex was underway, the last known disciple made his appearance. In the North used to be a small village named Gree. Around 10 years ago, it was discovered demolished. The last thing to come out of that village was news that an 8 year old boy was being scentenced to death for the murder of another boy. Since then, this boy has travelled the countryside, a target for bounty hunters and rightious warriors. Overcomnig all who stand in his way, he has recently come out and declared himself a Disciple. Leveling churches, military instalations, and even whole cities, this man is our greatest threat. 

And so we have been sent another kind of army. Because the corruption of its leader lead to the annihilation of the previous force, we have recieved instead a group of many strong individuals, capable of acting on your own to defeat the threat. We prey for your success. I will turn you loose into our island now. Down the road is the city of Grace. There, you can get any supplies you might need. Westward, towards the center of the island will be the city of Thrakenmire. There you will find the last known location of Alex, who has been terrorizing the people in our country for some time. The exact location of the other two is not known, but Aelim is still known to be in Hail. Albedo has been said to have ventured into the militiristic nation of Thrall on the West Coast of the Island. He has been busy destroying the countries army, and has gotten it down to the point where its once fearful nieghbors, Damualt to the North, and Harbinger to the South and East, have begun plotting invasion plans. 

The island is in a state of chaos now. I dearly hope that you all can bring a steady resolution to our problems. But beware the far North of the Island. A powerful Undead horde has made an appearance, its might stronger than any of the nations here on No Man's Land. It would be wise to avoid that area. Now go... and do not dissapoint."


----------



## moritheil (Apr 21, 2007)

_On the tenth day . . ._

Daidoji Ichiru's lips tighten as he hears confirmation of the destruction of three ships.  After a moment, others on the ship move on, and he hears the characteristic beating of air near his head.

"Should we do something about that?"

"No.  It is as the captain said.  This is a mission."

"Oh?"  The word is long, drawn out into a meaningful pause.  "I think you just don't want to get involved because we don't know them!"

The druid peers out over the water, surveying what he can see of the floating wreckage.  "That may be."

After several long moments, the sound of displaced air grows faint, leaving a man staring over a rail at the sea.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 21, 2007)

A young woman in richly saturated blue and purple silks speaks. Her stature is that of a human woman, but her features are more reminiscent of the drow. Her voice holds an odd mixture of uncertainty and contempt, "We will take your words ... under advisement Neomi."

Her veiled and cloaked major domo at her side turns and addresses the others in silken tones, "Our mistress shall assess the undead threat to the north. Any of you are welcome travel with us. Otherwise, should you require assistance and have means of contact, call upon Baroness Lowryllyth and her august presence shall respond with all haste.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

The boat shuddered, and there were sounds from above...screams of people on deck.

In one of the cabins was a woman clad in loose-fitting dark grey and black clothes sits crosslegged in the center of the small room with her eyes closed. A black cloth band is wrapped around her head, crossing her forehead just over her eyes. A thicker band sits higher up her head, with a metal plate set into it displaying a mystic symbol. Several pouches hang from her belt and vest, and a knapsack is slung over her shoulder. Her hair is short, thick and black, making her fair skin look pale. Her face is pretty, and would be more so if she were smiling. Instead, her expression is defined as a lack of expression, a gambler's face.

In response to the noise, she opened her eyes. Timbers creaked and shrieked as something or somethings forced their way through the thick beams and planks. Close now. No time.

Thorn placed her hands together palm to palm. Several fingers curled together, others pointed upwards, pressing against each other. Her body faded to a black and white, colorless image of itself...then faded away completely.

An instant later, a titanic blade smashed through the wall of her cabin, splitting wood with no apparent effort, and letting a tidal flood of ocean and blood in. From the ethereal plane, Thorn wasted no time watching. Her ki would hold her here only seconds before her body naturally found its way back.  She sped upwards, through the ceiling up to the deck. Just one stable place... 

She faded back into the material world and dropped onto a narrow pair of boards that jutted out over the rent deck as the two halves of ship started to fall apart sideways. Despite the small size and instability of her landing zone, Thorn touched down easily, knees flexing and feet crossing one another as if coming down from a gymnast's leap.

No sign of land. The other ships were moving off quickly. Her best bet was to be on one of them, before they were out of sight. She locks her eyes onto the nearest ship as it recedes, and clicks her heels together...bracing for the shock of transition.

(using boots of teleportation to zap onto the nearest still operating ship)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Whin had been on the deck in an instant when he heard they were under attack, and stayed there for about an hour after the ships continued sailing, ready in case of another.  When nothing came, he relaxed... somewhat.

In those first ten days, he had managed to speak to many people, and was pleased with what he had discovered.  He was, as he had automatically assumed, probably the most powerful on any of the boats, though he doubted it was good to share that information until it was required.  Several of those on the other boats had been open about their power, and as a result were now swimming or floating several miles back.  

The Destroyer never even considered going back for them.  He knew none of them, and didn't need them, so why should he?  Though he felt a small pang of guilt at the knowledge that he probably could have saved several of them, he shrugged it off.  After all - If they needed saving, they weren't worth having along, were they?

When they finally arrived and received the high priestesses speech, he listened with a keen tactical interest.  So these disciples were the reason he had been called.  It made sense, the army around him was to take out any army raised against them, and he (And perhaps a few others, he thought looking around) would be designated with the destruction of the general.  He spied Meekor standing a short distance away, and nearby happened to be one of the few men Whin had encountered that had impressed him at all.  Moving easily through the crowd, he reached them as members of the "army" began expressing their own 'views' on how the situation should work.
"Listen to them, every one thinking that they are the one here who will turn the tide, the one who will be the 'hero'.  We are not heroes, are we gentlemen?  No, we were all raised to be destroyers, and that is what we are here to do.  I would propose we assemble a team, gather the best troops we can find, and set out to this eastern kingdom of 'hail'.  If their ex-general is there, then we shall find him, see if he has any information regarding the disciples, and then dispose of him."



OOC: 
*The preceding post assumes that Whin found Meekor before the attack, and knows he wasn't on one of the boats that sank.*
And yes, Whin definitely has a superiority complex.  The first time he gets shown up he's probably gonna flip out.
BTW, Compiled list of who was on what boat is in the OOC thread... Shayuri, Superninja was on one of the boats that went down


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Through the explosion of wood and blood that was a fast ship speeding through a blade barrier, Thorn flew up to the deck in her ethereal state. Avoiding the most recent danger, she attempts to return herself to the safety of the fleet, but finds the magic of her boots unable to do so. As her escape attempt fails, she catches the prescence of a shady figure behind her. Before she could properly act, the shadow snaps it's fingers and launches a bolt of lightning at the bewildered woman (First Ref save of the game, as well as an initiative roll if you would be so kind).


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

The crowd of warriors splinters into many groups after the High Priest's speach, many warriors breaking off on their own terms to descend into the unknown, while many more waited around for a sign of what to do, the rest simply watching their companions with a unique blend of curiosity and mistrust. A paladin levitates himself over the eastern most group of warriors, and begins declaring his intentions to the rest of the adventurers.

 "I shall go forth and smite this evil abandoner of good. You all might as well go back home, for I am the mightiest warrior, the cream of the crop, who will defeat this menace, and it would be wasteful for any unneeded losses of life from those foolish enough to risk themselves." 

As Lowryllyth's major domo addresses those around her, she feels a tap on her shoulder. She turns around and sees a rougishly dressed man wearing a cape and a green hat adorned with a purple feather. Taking a quick bow, he introduces himself to the Baroness.

"I am Ludwig Vangervaul, at your service. Me and my brother would love to accompany you through the horrors and perils of the unknown." He turns back to the crowd and addresses a similarly dressed man, wearing a red feather instead, trying to talk up a pair of Dryads. "Hey Sanders! Hey... Hello... Sanders! SANDERS!!! Come on, get over here!" He faces the baroness once more. "We pledge ourselves to protect you from whatever harms may come your way!" 

Meanwhile, Whin surveys the crowd. As he finds those he had recognized on his journey over, he wanders over to them. But before he reaches them, a voice rings through his head. 

 They are all worthless you know... I have read all of them. None of them compare to the strength you and I hold. You are the strongest one of all, the only one who outshines myself, and so it is to you that I grant my humble services. Pair with me and all your goals shall be fulfilled!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Ref save: 48 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992551
(has evasion)
Initiative: 27  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992554

Thorn crouches and leaps, making a motion as she goes like someone drawing a curtain or cloth around herself. The air around her darkens as she concentrates the shadows of the storm around herself, and vanishes.

Landing near her assailant, cloaked in shadow, Thorn draws a short, curved blade from the horn scabbard at her side. She doesn't thrust right away, but waits for the mage to begin a spell.

(basically hiding as part of my jump, which is a move action, and delaying my standard action to interrupt mage meister.)

Hide: 47 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992571
Move Silently: 48 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992574
Jump check: 46 (counts as running start) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992568


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

Meekor for the past ten days had been a quiet sort, if not standoff-ish in nature if anyone happened to bother his rest and concentration. Only a few were allowed to speak to him clamly, Whin being most promanant, and of course the captian. Meekor mainly stuck to himself seeking Boccobs guidance in what shape and form he could only to be disappointed as he would not divulge any more knowladge than was already given to him. Once arriving on shore, thankful to be off the boat and on dry land after watching what happened to the others in the boats destroyed, Meekor again saught Whin and his superiour tatical knowladge. The little priest knew if he was to survive this it would be at Whins side, and quite frankly, it's where he worked his best magics as well.

(OOC: remember folks, annoying little goblin voice. Think yoda, sans the backwards speech. Though unlike yoda, Meekor is a prick! heh)

"WHIN!..... Where IS that blasted knuckled-headed destroyer! Boccob!, singe is ears with something nasty, firey perhaps?!"" Meekor utters as he cusses in about three diffrent languages. His little legs were fast for a goblin, and much more so for one in armor. The cleric of boccob he sniffed the air, and winced more than a few times, as he looked for his rather powerfull ally.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

OOC:

In order to avoid consusion, I'm just going to post the PCs who were on the destroyed boats.

Shayuri : Boat 6
s@squ@tch : Boat 10
Kafkonia : Boat 10
Rino : Boat 5
Necro-Kinder : Boat 6
Scotley : Boat 10
Fenris2 : Boat 10


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Whin surveys the crowd, attempting to pick out the one who spoke to him.
"Of course you must be powerful if you can tell me apart from this mass, show yourself and I will consider your offer." He thinks back at the voice, being used to telepathic conversations and hoping this one is 2-way.  His pace does not slow, however, as he approaches Meekor and Ichiru.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

The shadowy figure watches for a second, unsure of what had become of its prey. Convinced that his lightning bolt must have knocked Thorn to the depths below, he walks away cautiously.

OOC: That gives you an attack of opportunity if you want it Shayuri


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Whin feels a cold chill spike from his shoulder. He spins around to see a tentacle sliding away from it's touch back towards the other three that hung from underneath the skull mask of the cloaked being standing before him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

"Illithid?" Whin thinks openly, knowing that if it is indeed a mind flayer, the beast will read his thoughts. "I suppose that could prove useful."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

With a grim little smile, Thorn parts the darkness around her, seemingly erupting out of nowhere just in time to jab her sword at her opponent's unguarded back! A risk, certainly...but between the blade barriers, the failure to teleport, and the blatant magical attack, Thorn figured this was probably not one of the chosen ones. Instead someone foreign to the ship, no doubt. To clean up any 'leftovers.'

Attack!: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992587

Damage is 48! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992590


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Illithid?" Whin thinks openly, knowing that if it is indeed a mind flayer, the beast will read his thoughts. "I suppose that could prove useful."



 "Does that mean you accept my offer?"  A suprisingly human female voice echoes from the mask.




Thorn strikes out, catching her opponent off guard. Slicing deep into the shadowed beings armor, she exacts revenge for the magical death directed at her. Spinning around and cursing, the man fires off a quickened teleport, putting himself 50 feet above his assailant, and then, with a quick combination of odd gestures and arcane sayings, summons forth a field of rubbery tentacles around Thorn (OOC: Grapple check please).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

"I'd still prefer if others tagged along.. Even if only as fodder.  It's not that I don't trust you, but... Well, I've only met one being that I do trust, and he stands behind me.".  
As he speaks, Whin continues standing there, it seems as though he and the being with the skull mask are simply staring at each other.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Pondering Whin's thoughts for a moment, the cloaked figure says nothing. Finally, a seemingly reluctant voice responds to the warrior.

 "Fine, I accept your offer."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Grapple check! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=992600


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

"Excellent!" Whin says out loud, turning to the other two "And that makes four.. If you're willing to work with us?" He asks Ichiru


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

Meekors nasty yellow and partialy broken teeth seem to shine three times brighter as he finally catches sign of Whin again. Both could now plot how they were going to end this quickly and resume thier paths of power and lust. The thoughts were so overwhelming to him his hands would roll over each other in physical responce to his thinking untill he reached the much larger man, Whins, side.

" There you ares Whin! How many times have I told you, don't leave me alone around these.... pesants, they make my skin crawl, and not in the good way!" the fiesty little goblin proclaimed. He was exstatic to just be off the boat and back with his... well.... bodyguard if you want to get right down to it. Meekor was not the strongest, by any means yet power in numbers, this number being two, was quite alright with him. Meekor looked past Whins waist, as that's about the level his head is at, to the masked figure behind him... " oooooohh!... I see Whin is making friends without Meekor now is he?" Meekor says softly as he looks up to Whin with a vile and evil looking grin, it would have been a glare, but he isn't sure what type of mood the destroyer is in at the current moment..


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

The 10 foot long tentacles shoot out at Thorn, wrapping around her in an effort to pin and crush her. She struggles to get free, but her attempts to escape unharmed are unsuccessful. Her assailant above smiles vindictivly at it's preys predicamant.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

The Silencer gritted her teeth as the tentacles contracted. The pain wasn't much, all told, but if the mage saw her seeming to be more hurt than she was, he might underestimate her. Silently the kunoichi rehearsed the Ghost Step in her mind...preparing to use it at a moment's notice. 

With any luck, she could coax this mage to waste another spell on thin air.

(Readying action to use Ghost Step (ethereal), which can be used in a grapple...me describing hand signs was just special effects ...when the mage casts another spell, so I'll duck ethereal before it affects me.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Whin Grins at Meekor, whispering in goblin "Not all allies are friends." 
ooc: heading to bed right away, probably not able to post again till tomorrow night, so if there's no more updates in the next 10 mins, i'm out.  Just my luck everybody's on when I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Thorn's patience is tested by the horrid crushing of the tentacles, (OOC: You'll need to make another grapple check against them to avoid taking damage). As she waits the shadowed figure carfully and smugly aims a hand at her and snaps his fingers. Another bolt of lightning flys at the grappled Ninja, who quickly phases into another plane to avoid the effects. However, after the destuctive force had passed, she found herself suspended in air over a large hole, still surrounded by the tentacles as she phased in again. Eager to destroy their target, the tenctacles shoot forward again (Another grapple check please).

OOC: Have a great sleep Jemal. I can't update until people decide what actions they intend to take.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 22, 2007)

Munthrek swore as he saw the blades apporach the ships. He and Tekumo were fast enough to dart out of the way, but were'nt fast enough to get off the boat. Munthrek was flung off the deck into the water, and Tekumo dove down into the black abyss putting his water breathing to work. They emerged together, Munthrek very wet and thanking the gods his armor wasn't rusting. He spat out the foul sea water and looked about, climbing onto Tekumo's back. He notices a shadowy figure seemingly appear out of the water and onto a plank of drifting wood  "That must be Thorn"  he thought, looking for more survivors as Tekumo swims over towards Thorn. He then notices that Thorn is not alone and watches as this unknown person throws lighting at Thorn.  "Tekumo! To the sky!" he yells as Tekumo flaps his wings and becomes airborne. He draws his lance, and lowers his visor. It's on.

_ Munthrek charges at this mage person attacking Tekumko. Initiative = 11 
Attack = 40 
Damage = 46 (14 x3, +4 Fire) _


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Excellent!" Whin says out loud, turning to the other two "And that makes four.. If you're willing to work with us?" He asks Ichiru




On the island, a robed human takes his eyes from the masked figure, inclining his head at his interlocutor.  "What is our course of action?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

(grapple check: 40  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=993085)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Whin smiles and looks around, scanning for any other 'potentials' "Can you get me a good description of this town 'Hail', so that I can teleport us there?"

OOC: Necro_kinder, just a note - The ships were moving at 1000'/round, So unless you're REALLY fast you probably weren't scouting ahead.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Whin smiles and looks around, scanning for any other 'potentials' "Can you get me a good description of this town 'Hail', so that I can teleport us there?"




Ichiru nods.  "Certainly.  I will talk to the High Priestess, as I have a few questions before we go, and a few preparations to make."  With nods for the goblin and the masked figure, he takes his leave and walks over to the High Priestess.  

"Greetings, Favored of the Gatekeeper, and thank you for your welcome.  My associates have an interest in Aelim.  Please tell us anything you can about him, and about this town called Hail and the lands surrounding it.  I would like the names of any of his officers, and if you happen to have anything once possessed by him, the loan of such an item might be invaluable to our cause.  If he has any unusual defenses or abilities, I would much rather find out about them here than in the field."  Ichiru smiles, to drive home his understatement.

"Also, more generally, are divinations known to work on these disciples?"


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 22, 2007)

The stadium contains a multitue of beings ranging from kobolds wearing platemail made from the shells of giant beetles to armor-clad trolls and black golems wielding hammers the size of horses. Each one dreams of being the one to take down Alex but they realize that they can't do it on their own. After the speech by the priestess, they begin to gather into groups planning to be the one to find and capture the bard themselves.

Amidst all the chaos, a lone dwarf stands in the heat of daytime. He soon spots a group forming not far from him. The group is an ecclectic bunch. One's the goblin he saw on his ship during the journey here, two cloacked being with one wearing a skull mask, and another who has the limbs of a fiend. With a grin, he moves closer to them, his brightly polished breastplate gleaming in sunlight.

He saunters up to them before saying "Good morning to ya. The name's Therin Grimarmor, agent of the dwarven kings. Seems like circumstances have made brothers of us all. I notice that you seem to be forming a group to take down the disciples." He then gives them a look-over before continuing. "You fellows don't seem to have much meat on them bones of yers. I don't think those bodies of yers can handle much damage. What you need is a good ol' dwarven body to shield ya from harm. Luckily for you, I'm here to offer my services to yer enterprise. What say ye?"


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Ichiru takes note of the dwarf's approach, but does not risk offending the High Priestess by turning his attention away from her.  It will have to be up to Whin, the goblin, or the masked one to speak with the newcomer.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 22, 2007)

_On the tenth day_

Lowyllyth suppressed a smile upon seeing th other ships suddenly wreck. Here was a golden opportunity to put some some of this 'army of heroes' in her debt. She sent a quick mental command to her dominated 'former self' in the crow's nest above. _Slave! Prepare yourself. We have work to do._
The baroness then stepped sideways into an accelerated timeframe to quickly prepare herself for the rigors ahead. In the same apparent moment she hurled herself aloft on great bat-like wings to join 'other Lowryllyth'. An unearthly lightshow erupted from a non-euclidian spatial distortion between them as they merged into a single form. The weird lights still dying down, the conjoined Lowryllyth flew powerfully towards the sinking ruin of the shattered tenth ship.

*OOC - Casts standard buffs plus quickened Schism (123pp). Her cohort manifests Steadfast Perception. Next round she'll attempt to use Inconstant Location (a teleport effect, 60') as an added speed boost while using run fly speed (240') towards ship 10*


			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> "I am Ludwig Vangervaul, at your service. Me and my brother would love to accompany you through the horrors and perils of the unknown." He turns back to the crowd and addresses a similarly dressed man, wearing a red feather instead, trying to talk up a pair of Dryads. "Hey Sanders! Hey... Hello... Sanders! SANDERS!!! Come on, get over here!" He faces the baroness once more. "We pledge ourselves to protect you from whatever harms may come your way!"



The hint of a smile touches, the eyes of the ersatz major-domo above the partially lowered opaque veil. But it is the silk-clad other who speaks, "We accept your pledge ... lords. If you have come seeking danger and glory, you will not have to wait long." She addresses the crowd as a whole, her voice not quite cracking, "Are there any others here brave enough to test the might of the living dead?"


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Munthrek spots Thorn battling on the wreckage. He and his mount charge foreward towards her attacker, but Tekumo slams into an invisible barrier (taking 14 damage from the impact). Before the pair could recover, a pillar of falme engulfs them (Ref saves please).


OOC: Shayuri, you were actually supposed to make two grapple checks (one for damage and one for being grappled again), however since the tentacles rolled a 1 on their first grapple check I'll consider it a success for your character. 

Thorn manages to avoid the swarm of tentacles engulfing her, and slips into the hole she was suspended over. She finds herself 50 feet up, quickly dropping into the dark, cold water below.


Ichiru catches the High Priestess just as she was leaving the stadium. As she noticed that she was needed, she slowly turns, a patient smile on her face. 

 "How may I assist you, brave warrior?" 

As Ichiru explains his questions to her, she shakes her head sadly. 

 "These are very valid questions, but I am afraid my assisance is quite limited. You see, this Island is very fractured at the moment, its faith in the Church lost since the revolt those many years ago. As such, we chosen of the Gatekeeper have in fact essentially become our own seperate nation. While our servants, as well as the warriors who sail here to aid our cause may wanderer unhindered, information is not passed along to us as it once used to be. As such, Hail is sort of a mystery. We know that it seems like a happy, prosperous nation, but from what we can tell most of it is just a front they put up for outsiders in order to keep their secrets from being revealed. You could however get a map of the area from Grace. As for Aelim, we have only met once, despite him being a follower of the Gatekeeper. And therin lies the problem. If he has turned to another cause, the Gatekeeper would have stripped his powers away from him. However, in order to do as much damage as he has done, he must have a source different from that of conventional sources. I suggest you be on your guard when you deal with him. Much is unknown. Aelim's officers are all slain, killed by his own hand in the Mountians alongwith the rest of his army. His belongings have been destroyed die to the fear that they could somehow be cursed. However..."  

Neomi looks around quickly to make sure noone is listening, 

 "I have in my posesion a sword he used in training. If you believe that will assist you, go to the Ulcered Snake Inn and wait until midnight tonight and it shall be delivered to you. As for our divinations, I am afraid we cannot detect a thing from them. Testimony from those who have been lucky enough to escape the Disciples wrath were unable to get a result from even the most direct divinations. It is part of the reason that they are so dangerous. I bid you luck, my warrior, but I must attend to my duties now." 

She walks out of the Stadium, and enters a golden wagon being pulled by shining white horses. The horses head off, taking the wagon out of sight in minutes.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 22, 2007)

Grift slips through the crowds.  Each group a potential ally.  But who?  There was one group growing, it held a goblin, but Grift had worked with ones of his kind before.  A Dwarf?  Even though the Gatekeeper had a strict order of no infighting, choosing a group with potential enemies would only be a brew for trouble.  But then, these were strange times.  Stranger things could happen.  Long before he approached this group he made himself visible. It would not be polite to just sneak up on them.

He approached them though noting that they were speaking with the high priestess of the Gatekeeper, he stood back and waited a moment to speak, their attention would change after their conversation with her.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> _On the tenth day_
> 
> Lowyllyth suppressed a smile upon seeing th other ships suddenly wreck. Here was a golden opportunity to put some some of this 'army of heroes' in her debt. She sent a quick mental command to her dominated 'former self' in the crow's nest above. _Slave! Prepare yourself. We have work to do._
> The baroness then stepped sideways into an accelerated timeframe to quickly prepare herself for the rigors ahead. In the same apparent moment she hurled herself aloft on great bat-like wings to join 'other Lowryllyth'. An unearthly lightshow erupted from a non-euclidian spatial distortion between them as they merged into a single form. The weird lights still dying down, the conjoined Lowryllyth flew powerfully towards the sinking ruin of the shattered tenth ship.
> ...




OOC:

Ok, we have a sort of contradiction here we need to fix up. Yuo can't be at both places at once. If you step off the boat you are on to assist the fallen ones, you won't make it to the island in time for the greeting. I need to know where you decide to be.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Ichiru thanks the High Priestess politely, mentally noting that he now has an appointment before midnight, and wonders if he will be able to find anyone else to tell him the names of the deceased officers.

Putting the question from his mind, the druid turns to join the others in their conversation with the dwarf, but stops as he sees a pixie eyeing the group.  Smiling, he attempts to make eye contact with the fey.  "Greetings," he calls in Sylvan.

OOC: Though it's likely a lost cause, Ichiru wants the names of a few dead soldiers anyway.  He's not going to press the issue if the High Priestess is in such a big hurry, though.

EDIT: That fey is Grift.  Unkabear, it shows you as logged in, so I'm pointing this out in case you missed it.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 22, 2007)

_Reflex saves, oh and Tekumo is immune to Fire.
Munthrek = 31 
Tekumo = 10_


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yashar the WarTroll*

Having slept little, eaten less and kept a near constant watch over the course of his entire lifetime, the time on the ship was no change. Yashar had been a quiet and ominous presense on the ship, a statue of monstrous flesh always ready to strike (more out of old habit than apprehension, there was no fear in him, there never was), and the words he had exchanged with his fellow passengers could be counted on the fingers of a man with no hands.  
Yashar had seen the ships go down unconcerned, neither frown nor smile had touched his stony features. Though he allowed himself a small sense of satisfaction at the thought of the deaths of those rivals and foreigners that feeling was fleeting. Their loss was a strategical and tactical consideration, nothing else had any importance.
He listened to the arrogant human priestess, as unimpressed by her as by the gnomish captain and his nonsensical attempt to incite him to treachery. They were not officers of the Kingdom (ooc: Yashar is from the same unnamed kingdom as Jemal's character), they were not in his chain of command. And even if they would normally have been Yashar was under direct royal mandate for this mission. They could be disregarded, but should not be provoked, unless they tried to enforce their will upon him. And as for the other chosen heroes, they were much the same. Perhaps some of them were worthy, though most of them were not, and none of them were likely to be Loyal. Time would tell of their usefulness, but for now he would act alone.
Alone he would have difficulties tracking down the beings who would lead him to his target, but the one called Albedo should be no difficulty if he continued acting as openly and agressively as he had in the past. Rising, his wings spreading and casting huge shadows across the field, he turns west for the nation of Thrall.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

The sudden stop of Tekumo cause Munthrek to lose his blance only slighty and start falling off the dragon's back. Regaining his composure, he began controlling his descent, but promptly decided against it as a pillar of lame shot down at the pair. Diving off the dragon, Munthrek avoids as much of the searing heat and holy energy as possible, though Tekumo was not so lucky, taking the full foce of the blast. (OOC: 48 damage to Tekumo, 24 Damage to Munthrek. Half fire and half holy, all subduel) Quickly recovering, Tekumo catches his companion before he hits the water, and as he regains altitude, notices two more shadowy beings floating in the sky, one identical to Thorn's opponent, another similar, but slightly off, most of the diferrence being defined by a black medallion on the center of it's forehead. The one lacking the medallion waves his hands, and a horrid cloud of gas enshrouds the warriors. (OOC: Fort saves please, and then it's your turn).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Whin looks back and forth from the dwarf to his companions, then the little fey that just popped up.  "We seem to be drawing too much attention" He thinks, glancing at the woman in the skull mask.

"Indeed, Sir Grimarmor, we are all after the same purpose here.. Every one of these hundreds of powers wish to be the hero that takes down the disciples.  Many of them are even foolish and arrogant enough to think they can do it themselves." He stops as a couple raised eyebrows meet that statement from nearby people, and hears scoffs from some he'd met on the boat, and others who knew his reputation. "Ah, so you think that *I* am one of those arrogant fools?  You think *I* would take on these disciples myself?" Whin shakes his head, and speaks so any standing nearby can hear him.

"I know that I am not the strongest, the fastest, or the toughest member of this army.  There are doubtless one or two here more skilled in the blade than I, and surely a few more versed in Magic.  I am not so arrogant, and I doubt that I am the most powerful man here."  Whin looks down at Meekor and rolls his eyes.. yeah right "But what I DO know is balance.  How to balance Strength and Speed, Steel and Sorcery, Skill and Determination.  We all must do such a balancing act, and for those of you who cannot balance it internally, you will need allies, even as I myself gather allies.  If this were a job meant for one person, then only one person would be here.  Even if the deities are covering their odds 10 to 1, that still means that a hundred of us will be needed to save our world.  Now get to it, stop fantasizing about being the Hero and start working to keep yourself alive."  Whin looks down at the dwarf, then back at his friends "Meekor, Ichiru, lady, what do you say?  We must decide quickly and be out of here, I don't want to attract any more.  This should be a small, well forged group, not a mob."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

As Whin waits for his companions to think it over, he glances upwards to see a large, familiar shape streaking off.  "Yashar.." He whispers under his breath.  The _other_ experiment.


----------



## Rino (Apr 22, 2007)

Eion sees the blades coming towards the ship he is on. he yells to the rest of the ship  guys, we need to get of the boat, there is a storm of blades comming towards us all

he looks on his left and sees a boat very close to his. he decides in a split second that he is doomed of he stays on this boat. he takes a sprint to the edge of boat and jumps with all the strength he has in him to the other boat.
[sblock=die roll]
1d20+13=33[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Whin looks down at the dwarf, then back at his friends "Meekor, Ichiru, lady, what do you say?  We must decide quickly and be out of here, I don't want to attract any more.  This should be a small, well forged group, not a mob."




Interrupted in his overtures to the pixie, Ichiru nods at Whin, and moves to rejoin him.  Unlike the warrior, he does not pitch his voice to carry far.  "It seems we should ask around in the nearby city called Grace.  We can obtain maps of the island there.  How many are you able to teleport at once?"

OOC: Ichiru would have told Whin to call him Daidoji, but he isn't about to be fussy over a slip of the tongue.

What has Whin told Ichiru of Meekor?  His attitude towards the goblin will vary depending on what he has heard.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

Meekor looks up to whin with a crooked smile,then over the dwarf as he moves in for closer inspection. "hmmmm...." the goblin utters softly as he reaches out to poke the stout drawf in his bicep and forearms.... " methinks he be ok Whin, we could use a strong arm for me to stand behind.." the little goblin exclaims as he grins a rather toothy, and nasty looking litte grin at both Whin and the dwarf. " he be ok with me as long as he protects the Meekor.."


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 22, 2007)

The…man grafted with demon parts was right, the team should be small.  But he was one to offer his abilities to the others.  “Well met, my name is Grift and I serve as a scout and support.  I may not stand as a front line fighter, but I can hold my own & prove useful.” Grift said with a twinkle in his eye.  “But if you are sure that you can do this banner blazing and sword swinging.  Well, I guess you aren’t the only ones.” Grift waited for their response, there were others that looked promising as well.  And though he did not expect to show up and be the big hero he was looking to find a place, and something to do.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> “Well met, my name is Grift and I serve as a scout and support.  I may not stand as a front line fighter, but I can hold my own & prove useful.” Grift said with a twinkle in his eye.  “But if you are sure that you can do this banner blazing and sword swinging.  Well, I guess you aren’t the only ones.” Grift waited for their response, there were others that looked promising as well.  And though he did not expect to show up and be the big hero he was looking to find a place, and something to do.





OOC: Is Grift replying in Sylvan, or is he speaking in Common?  And is he replying to Ichiru, or is he talking to Whin now, or someone else?  It's a little confusing with the use of the term "they."

(And yes, Ichiru's response will be different depending on the circumstances.)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 22, 2007)

Munthrek cringes as the pillar hits him and Tekumo. "Tekumo, let's try this again." he shouts as he and Tekumo reinstate their charge towards the un-medallioned figure.

_Munthrek charges toward to unmedalioned figure (as long as he doesn't get stopped by the fort save)
Munthrek Fort = 33 
Tekumo Fort = 26 
Attack = 47 
Damage = 52 (16 x3, +4 fire)_


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 22, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> OOC: Is Grift replying in Sylvan, or is he speaking in Common?  And is he replying to Ichiru, or is he talking to Whin now, or someone else?  It's a little confusing with the use of the term "they."
> 
> (And yes, Ichiru's response will be different depending on the circumstances.)




Responding in Sylvan to Ichiru as he is the one addressing him and not speaking as if he did not exist.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2007)

"Actually, it occurs to me that we should discuss your transportation capabilities later and in private," Ichiru says to Whin in Common, holding up a hand to forestall a response.  "It would be rude of me not to talk to someone before we leave for town.  Excuse me for a moment."



			
				Unkabear said:
			
		

> The…man grafted with demon parts was right, the team should be small.  But he was one to offer his abilities to the others.  “Well met, my name is Grift and I serve as a scout and support.  I may not stand as a front line fighter, but I can hold my own & prove useful.” Grift said with a twinkle in his eye.  “But if you are sure that you can do this banner blazing and sword swinging.  Well, I guess you aren’t the only ones.” Grift waited for their response, there were others that looked promising as well.  And though he did not expect to show up and be the big hero he was looking to find a place, and something to do.




Stepping away from the group again, Ichiru addresses the pixie, switching back to Sylvan.  "That is not really my style.  I am Daidoji Ichiru, guardian of the forests.  I have known many fey to be dependable and honourable allies, and I am glad to see you on this mission.  Are there others of your kind with you?"

OOC: Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

(ooc - Oops, I misread. Sorry. I'll be more careful in the future)

With a grimace at the amount of Ki she was expending on what she'd hoped to be a fast takedown, Thorn invokes her Ghost Step and stops falling as gravity vanishes. She then grabs the hem of her cloak, causing it to flare out like a pair of bat wings. The deck flickers past her as she flaps up and through it, heading for the flying mage and watching the rainfall as she gets closer...see if there's a place where the rain isn't being deflected from around the mage.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 23, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eion sees the blades coming towards the ship he is on. he yells to the rest of the ship  guys, we need to get of the boat, there is a storm of blades comming towards us all
> 
> he looks on his left and sees a boat very close to his. he decides in a split second that he is doomed of he stays on this boat. he takes a sprint to the edge of boat and jumps with all the strength he has in him to the other boat.
> [sblock=die roll]
> 1d20+13=33[/sblock]




I hate to say it, but I'm afraid that the blade barrier was not a preconjured item, which means that Eion couldn't have spotted it before hand. I'll let you revise your actions.


Munthrek and his mount once again charge forewards, this time at the pair that confronted them. As he neared his chosen target however, the medallioned figure reached out and touch his companion and they both vanished. Even before Munthrek could ponder on their current location, a barrage of debris launched itself at his mount, dealing it 9 subduel damage. (OOC: A successful spot check (DC 25) will reveal they are on a chunk of driftwood floating on the ocean about 70 feet away.)


The lady's voice, a barely audible whisper, reaches the ears of Whin and his companions,

[colr=green] "We should be going. We don't know enough about the situation to be makin gsuch delays." [/color]


OOC: Shayuri, is that your round or are you planning on slipping another action in?

Thorn notices that as she closes with the shadowy form, it doesn't seem to be solid. It has a distored appearance that makes it so that she can't quite make out if the rain is being blocked around her foe.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Whin nods to Daidoji and then turns to Meekor "Well if he passes your inspection, I suppose he'll do."  He looks down at the dwarf "And just for the record, what he said is true.. Protect the Meekor.  We will leave as soon as Daidoji is finished his conversation.  Do not worry about being 'late' getting anywhere, we'll make it on time."  He finishes with a grin before looking over to Daidoji

OOC: Just for the record, Whin isn't really a 'man'(as in human), he's a Fiendishly grafted Spellscale.  The grafts have been on him for nearly 2 decades, since he was a child, and now look like they've always been there(AKA not 'grafts'), so he looks somewhat like a fiendish, draconic being with spiked silver hair.  
Moritheil - Whin would have told Ichiru that Meekor was a friend and trusted companion, as well as Whin's spiritual advisor, and as such, important to him.  He would also have told him that while Meekor acts like many goblins, not to underestimate him.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Ok, we have a sort of contradiction here we need to fix up. Yuo can't be at both places at once. If you step off the boat you are on to assist the fallen ones, you won't make it to the island in time for the greeting. I need to know where you decide to be.



OOC - Lowryllyth would probably assume that she could make it back to the ship. But if teleportation is blocked and the ambushers are tough, this is unlikely to be the case. Although if she takes the form of a wyrmling Force Dragon, flies at run speed and Hustles, she might be able to catch up. But, I don't want to cause continuity problems. Is it OK attempts to rescue some people and tries to get back?

A couple of questions:
Until now has Lowryllyth been able to teleport between ships?
How far is ship 9 from ship 10?
If L. can see the new figures, how far are they away?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

After enduring several days upon the ship, Jareel decided to spend the rest of the voyage in meditation.  His thoughts go out to his patron saint, as they have many thousands of times in the past.  His lord does not answer -- as he always does.  Cuthbert expects Jareel to find his own way -- to protect the faithful.  

Jareel is a member of the Billets, the order tasked with the protection of Cuthbert's faithful.  Cuthbert himself selected Jareel to represent his will in the journey to No Man's Land.  His instructions were clear - rid the world of the chaos and impose law.  If in the course of his actions, he can steer more people to the path of St. Cuthbert, so be it.

Jareel is in his cabin meditating when he hears the destruction begin.  He is sitting on the floor as he hears the boat become fodder for sounds like a gigantic saw, he instantly wills his body from this plane of existance.  

OOC: Jareel uses his _Empty Body_ ability to become ethereal (up to 20 rounds/day)

He watches as the blades smash through the walls of his cabin, passing through him and onto the walls of the other side of the cabin.

Jareel thinks to himself, "Such a great loss of life..."  His thoughts go out to the thousands of warriors affected by the wanton carnage.  "This has been a most inaspicious start, but in chaos, one must enforce law, or all is lost. "

With that, Jareel attempts to take stock of his new situation.  He thinks of his pearl that is in his haversack, but does not reach in for it yet.


OOC: Jareel once the situation calms down and Jareel takes in his new surroundings - in his Handy Haversack is his Pearl of the Sirens (he expects to be wet very soon)


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 23, 2007)

OOC: Voidrazor - Teleportation between the ships is possible, so most of the PCs capable of doing it have done it so far. But realistically, if you don't teleport, you could turn into that wyrmling force dragon all you want you still won't be able to emmulate a constant 1,000 ft/round movement speed for over 24 hours straight. The distance between ships varies as the storm does, but its usually between 50 to 200 ft apart. The biggest issue would be that by the time you guys have figured out what happened, the ship would have been somewhere along the lines of 3,000 ft away. considering the weather you can't see them right now, so it'll take you a at least a few rounds to get over there. Long story short, you can stay on the boat and be at the island, or you can go back and help the other pcs in their battle and miss the welcoming commitee altogether. Its whatever role you think your character should be a part of.

moritheil - The answer to you divination was no, there was no target for the attack.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 23, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Stepping away from the group again, Ichiru addresses the pixie, switching back to Sylvan.  "That is not really my style.  I am Daidoji Ichiru, guardian of the forests.  I have known many fey to be dependable and honourable allies, and I am glad to see you on this mission.  Are there others of your kind with you?"
> 
> OOC: Thanks.




Grift nods to Daidoji “There are a few other pixies aboard as well as other sprites.  But the Useeli Court sent many Fey.  Though with the loss of the three ships I could not begin to give you any concrete numbers as we spit ourselves amongst the ships.”  Grift looks at the man calling himself Daidoji.  “If it is alright with your companions I would be more than happy to assist you on our mission.  If not,” Grift blinks in and out of vision with a grin “I can find another place where I would fit in.”


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> Grift nods to Daidoji “There are a few other pixies aboard as well as other sprites.  But the Useeli Court sent many Fey.  Though with the loss of the three ships I could not begin to give you any concrete numbers as we spit ourselves amongst the ships.”  Grift looks at the man calling himself Daidoji.  “If it is alright with your companions I would be more than happy to assist you on our mission.  If not,” Grift blinks in and out of vision with a grin “I can find another place where I would fit in.”




Ichiru thinks for a moment before continuing in Sylvan.  "It is good that there are others, though I worry as to the fate of those who were attacked.  I was not able to ascertain anything concrete with my divinations.  At any rate, you are here now.  Let me see about convincing my associates to include you in our expedition.  You don't have any problems with putting down a paladin gone mad, I trust?"

OOC 







> moritheil - The answer to you divination was no, there was no target for the attack.



Darimaus - Thanks!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

"Curses! Stay still!" Munthrek yells as he and Tekumo scan the area looking for their assailants. "There!" Tekumo yells in draconic, spotting the two figures. They resume the charge.

_ Tekumo spots the two figures, and again charges.
Munthrek's Spot = 16 
Tekumo's Spot = 26 
Attack = 36 
Damage = 45 (14 x3, +3 Fire)_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*

Obsidian is a massive and hellish creation of burnt adamantine metal, purplish stone and dark wood. Countless razor sharp spikes of all sizes protrude randomly in all directions from his body. He easily towers over the tallest of warriors and even some small shakes in the stand in the pier. Slung across his back is a hammer the size of a baby dragon and created from the same nightmare as he. His large hand grips this massive weapon loosely as he uses his large form to carry the weight of the weapon. With every step he takes a small tremor is sent through the earth and is felt within those that dare to come within a few yards. As he makes his way onto the ship it is almost short of miracle that the ship itself did not sink under his weight. He heads to no cabin, nor does he seek shelter with the hold of the boat. Instead he sits on the bow of the boat with his demented hammer laying loving across his lap. His large spikes dig deep into the wood of ship, enforcing the display that nothing is going to move him unless he wishes it. 

Throughout the entire voyage Obsidian never moves from his spot. He never blinks, and never adjusts his position despite how violent the storm maybe. His only sign of life is when the other ships are violently attacked. When this happens, he turns his gaze to full take in the attack. After the attack is over he returns his gaze back towards the front of the ship and there it stays until the make land fall. 

He disembarks with the rest of the summoned army and slowly makes his way towards the rally point. His feet sink deeply into the soft earth. After the maiden’s speech is over and a direct by her has been given, he simply begins to walk off in the direct of the enemy. Leaders will stand up and formations will be formed. Sooner or later the battle will begin and with his Lord’s blessing, he will be there.

OOC: Heads to Thrall on the west coast. Since that is were most of the major battles have ocurred.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

(OOC - Sorry, I didn't specify. I'm taking a double move, basically...trying to get alongside the flying mage so I can smack him in melee again. )


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Voidrazor - Teleportation between the ships is possible, so most of the PCs capable of doing it have done it so far. But realistically, if you don't teleport, you could turn into that wyrmling force dragon all you want you still won't be able to emmulate a constant 1,000 ft/round movement speed for over 24 hours straight. The distance between ships varies as the storm does, but its usually between 50 to 200 ft apart. The biggest issue would be that by the time you guys have figured out what happened, the ship would have been somewhere along the lines of 3,000 ft away. considering the weather you can't see them right now, so it'll take you a at least a few rounds to get over there. Long story short, you can stay on the boat and be at the island, or you can go back and help the other pcs in their battle and miss the welcoming commitee altogether. Its whatever role you think your character should be a part of.



After fusing with Slave, Lowryllyth will attempt to Greater Psionic Teleport right above ship 10. failing that she'll shift to a Wyrmling Force Dragon and start flying towards its last know location.

You're certainly right that L. couldn't stay in dragon form for 24 hours. But she could, at least in theory, go 1,250 ft a round for several minutes using Hustle before running out out of PP.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lowryllyth teleports overtop of the ruined ship, taking an assessment of the situation below. A scene of confusion and death unfolds underneath as the few survivors are being onset by dark, shadowy figures launching spells at them.


Necro_Kinder: OOC: just to let you know, you and your dragon took 1 con damaage from the cloud (I forgot to mention it earlier, sorry)

Munthrek tries a third time to charge, and this time actually manages to connect with his foe, however before he reaches his opponent, the medallioned one moves foreward and strikes at him twice with his fist. (OOC: 1 readied action and one attack of opportunity), however only the first shot was able to deliver any impact (OOC: 17 subduel damage). Afterwards, the sorcerer flys back away from you, launching three rays of fire at Munthrek. (OOC: 41 subduel damage) The melee opponenent unleashes a hail of punches on Munthrek as he tries to down the powerful dragon rider, once again only connecting once. (OOC: 20 Subduel)


Thorn moves towards her opponent in order to engage in melee, however the sneaky caster dissapears before she can take an action against it.


Obsidian makes his way down the trail, ready to destroy. He continues on past the city of grace, down a hilly countryside and heads deep into the island. After about three hours of walking, Obsidian realizes he is being followed.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

How far away is the closest of the mages?


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 23, 2007)

*Yashar*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Rising, his wings spreading and casting huge shadows across the field, he turns west for the nation of Thrall.




ooc: Flying 60ft base speed (hustle x3 (Regen will take care of the non-lethal damage, so he won't get fatigued and can keep it up almost indefinately)) and keeping an eye and ear on his surroundings (spot 17+d20=29, listen 17+d20=26)


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 23, 2007)

As he is being inspected by the goblin, Therin gives a grunt of disapproval. When the whole thing is finished, he expresses his relief. "I'll protect 'im if that's what ye want, but i dun want 'im to keep poking me as if I were a piece of beef to be sold in the market."

After his short outburst, Therin quietly says "Now, where are we off to?"


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 23, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> How far away is the closest of the mages?




The answer to that question requires two things. first off, how far in the air are you. Secondly, I need a spot check from you. I suppose I should also get an initiative check as well, considering you are teleporting into a battlefield.


Yashar flys over the hilly countryside on his way to Thrall, spotting Obsidian travelling alone in the same direction. A few other warriors can be spotted as well, going about their own plans, though it would appear the two of you are pretty much at the head of the pack.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

Meekor gives the dwarf a snort of his short little goblin nose as he appears to almost turn his nose up at him. Unlike most of the rest of his race, Meekor was above and beyond that of mortal goblinoids, or so he thought at least. Arrogance had come quickly to him at Wins side, and for good reason. Nothing thusfar had managed to withstand the combined efforts of the destroyer/mage, and the crafty priest. Meekor knew his place well though and refrained from making another hasty comment, he was, of course, in the midst of the best of the best, yet just being here was enough to inflate his ego just that much more. Meekor would turn to Whin as he grinned, then spoke.  mmmm.. Whins? Do we have our destination maybes? I can take us all there as fast or as slow as you need, I can have us walk the winds I can! the crafty little goblin exclaims as he refers to his wind walk spell. His gaze remains on Whin as he awaits an answer.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Munthek recovers from the attack, putting his lance away and drawing his sword, then yells in draconic as both he and Tekumo unleash a hail of fire at the figure in front of them.

_Munthrek and Tekumo both use their breath weapons on the medallioned figure
Munthrek's damage = 34 Fire, Ref 27 halves 
Tekumo's damage = 36 Fire, Ref 20 halves 
Tekumo's breath weapon can be uses 3 rounds later, and Muthrek's can be used 4 rounds later_


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=DM Only]Morrigan would like to have a chat with Obsidian (though he obviously doesn't know his name), but I'm not sure what your opinions are on scry/teleport.  He has a couple of options in that regard, though, and will do what is necessary.  He has Scry and Greater Scry (DCs 24 and 27 respectively), assuming he can locate an appropriate font.  He also has Discern Location and Greater Teleport, which, according to some interpretations, can work together.

I'd appreciate it if you could let me know in an SBLOCK which, if either, of those tactics will get him there.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2007)

[sblock=Darimaus]
Any update for Jareel?  With all of the activity, I hope you didn't miss my post up above.  I'd like to get him involved in the aftermath of Boat #10's destruction
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2007)

Once Grift replies, Ichiru turns and leads him to the group to introduce him.



			
				Rathan said:
			
		

> Meekor gives the dwarf a snort of his short little goblin nose as he appears to almost turn his nose up at him. Unlike most of the rest of his race, Meekor was above and beyond that of mortal goblinoids, or so he thought at least. Arrogance had come quickly to him at Wins side, and for good reason. Nothing thusfar had managed to withstand the combined efforts of the destroyer/mage, and the crafty priest. Meekor knew his place well though and refrained from making another hasty comment, he was, of course, in the midst of the best of the best, yet just being here was enough to inflate his ego just that much more. Meekor would turn to Whin as he grinned, then spoke.  mmmm.. Whins? Do we have our destination maybes? I can take us all there as fast or as slow as you need, I can have us walk the winds I can! the crafty little goblin exclaims as he refers to his wind walk spell. His gaze remains on Whin as he awaits an answer.




Ichiru bows as he leads the pixie to the group, switching to Common.  "That is quite impressive.  However, I suggest an alternative: we first acquire information in the nearby town.  As Whin said, if such rapid transportation is within our power, it does not seem that we have anything to fear from arriving late - but arriving in ignorance could be unpleasant."

Turning to Whin, Ichiru attempts to catch his attention and ensure that he is listening before continuing.  "I have information to share, and a few conjectures.  I will also explain why I desire a stay.  Before that, though, allow me to suggest that we allow this fellow here to accompany us.  Earlier, you were speaking of group composition.  I believe that between yourself, our mysterious masked stranger, and your longtime friend, we have our mystic might spoken for.  The dwarf has the look of a fine warrior; between him and you we cannot possibly lack muscle.  We lack only one thing - one skilled in traps and ambushes.  I am accustomed to looking at challenges as problems of insight, and it seems he would provide the insight of one who lives by quick wits."


----------



## Rino (Apr 23, 2007)

Eion swims to a piece of drift wood from is boat. he looks around to see if there are any other survivors around him
IS THERE ANYONE THERE


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 23, 2007)

s@squ@tch - I did notice your post earlier. My only problem is that it doesn't seem to lead anywhere. You didn't post any real actions or intent other than to stay ethereal for up to 20 rounds. Since you are ethereal, the badguys can't notice you, so all I can do in regards to Jareel is repost the same scene everyone else is encountering. Without a spot check or an attempt to search through the storm for anything, your character hasn't seen much of anything, and I'm currently waiting for what his next actions are.

Brother Allard - [sblock] I'm pretty sure you're going to need to go with the second option, the discern location. You could attempt the scry, but I have a feeling making the guy your trying to find start making saves won't exactly make him happy. Lack of information will also give him a bonus on his save, so you may want to go with the higher success option [/sblock]

Rino - As you get to your piece of driftwood, you look up to find a figure crouching on it, staring at you. Before you can bring yourself to take action, he jumps back 5 feet to the back of the wood chunk and snaps his fingers. (OOC: I need a will save from you, as well as an initiative roll)

Necro_Kinder - The medallioned one is taken aback by the horrid flames that consume him, though when all i said and done, he is still standing. Backing away and placing a hand on himself, he straightens out, as if revitalized, and resumes a fighting stance defiantly. His companion backs a little further away (he is now 50ft away from you two) and launches a hail of force missile at Munthrek. (Inflicting 16 subduel damage)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*

He has been followed before, often for many moons and often by forces both large and small. However, in then end they all fade away, for he has yet to meet a Being that is as tireless as he. So when he finally notices that something was following him he first gave it little mind. However things are different here and he will have to act accordingly. 

Coming to a stop, he slowly turns to face whomever might be on the same trail as he. 

OOC: Turn around and readies a charge action if the target is hostile.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Munthrek curses loudly in Draconic as the figure takes the force of the attack seemingly unharmed. He calls on Bahamut's blessing to help against his foe, and swings his sword.

_Munthrek uses his Detect Evil ability, then attacks his opponent with his sword using his Smite Evil ability (attack and damage assumes figure is evil)
Attack = 42 (+8 cha)
Damage = 37 (+10 Paladin LVL)_


----------



## Rino (Apr 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Rino - As you get to your piece of driftwood, you look up to find a figure crouching on it, staring at you. Before you can bring yourself to take action, he jumps back 5 feet to the back of the wood chunk and snaps his fingers. (OOC: I need a will save from you, as well as an initiative roll)



OOC:

dodge on the creature
first round action: full arrow spread on him
will save (1d20+12=24)

ini (1d20+13=17)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Whin nods to Meekor, and is about to reply when Ichiru suggests just what he was about to... Information gathering.  With a nod of his head, he listens to the man's idea, then looks at the fey. "I've no problem with it, as he is unlikely to increase our chances of being noticed, but that's our fill.  If we need to teleport anywhere, I'll not be making two trips."  

With that said, Whin sets off towards the town of Grace (I believe they knew where it was, right?).  If it is more than a mile or so away, he'll ask Meekor to go ahead with the Wind Walking.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=DM Only]Alright then.  The sequence of actions are:
1) Discern Location,
2) Greater invisibility on Morrigan and Ghost Step for Tiabhse,
3) Greater Teleport 500 ft. west of Obsidian's current location,
4) Tiabhse will hide in plain sight and drop the ghost step,
5) wait and observe.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

[sblock=Darimaus]
OK, I didn't know if Jareel would be in the situation on Boat #10 with people ready to destroy him [/sblock]

As the pieces of the once-sailing vessel disperse onto the roiling sea, Jareel alights upon one of the larger chunks of flotsam and jetsam and phases back into the real world.

Jareel scans his surroundings (the wreckage of boat #10) for any signs of life -- whether that be friend or enemy.  Hopefully he can locate the others...

[sblock=spot check]
1d20+24-> [8,24] = (32)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=995676
[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]
1) Spot check to find any friends or foes in the Boat #10 wreckage
2) Does he see anything else that would alert him to the fact that there were 2 other wrecked boats?
3) If so, does he see any activity and how far away are they?
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2007)

On the island, Ichiru agrees with Whin's statement that the group is now full with the inclusion of Grift the pixie rogue.  He follows the group to Grace after making a few final arrangements.

[sblock=DM]Ichiru will confirm to his cohort that they are heading to Grace, and will ask her to bring along the others.

He will warn her that there is business at midnight and a teleport to Hail scheduled next after that.

He will also rack his brains for knowledge about how powerful the High Priestess is rumored to be, so that he knows if her divinations are as powerful as his or not.  If they are, divination looks like a lost cause, but he will try just to be sure.  One never knows.  Also, he will go over the general facts of the Gatekeeper's beliefs, and try to recall if he has heard anything of the beliefs of the disciples.  (Knowledge religion check http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=995930, 11+32 = 43.)[/sblock]

If they arrive in town unimpeded, Ichiru will ask around to try to determine if there is a cartographer's shop.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 24, 2007)

Grift tips his hat .  “I have no qualms bringing down whomever we need to.” He says with a straight face.  “And thank you.” he said not wanting to provoke anything until he had proven himself or not. Grift really didn’t care.  But it was wise not to anger the power hitters.  Though he knew that they would find him a bit more enjoyable to have around when he starts painting their foes.  Grift lifts off his feet and hovers there between eye level of the smaller hero’s and the larger ones.  He smiles at Daidoji and gives him a nod of thanks.  He was ready to go wherever they needed to go.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Once they're on the road (Or in the air), and away from other's, Whin begins to speak.

"Now that we are away from prying eyes, There is something I wish to discuss, and get your insight on.  Now, obviously there is a lot going on here, with these disciples, the gatekeeper, that horde of undead, and Aelim turning.  This has me thinking, and has a few questions burning in my brain.  Firstly, why and how did Aelim turn?  Secondly, could it happen again, to someone else, and if so, is there any limit as to who could be turned?  Third, I want to find out what's happening with this undead army - If it is related, or just coincidental.  And finally, the most important question of all... WHAT is behind the gate that this gatekeeper is keeping, and how important it is to keep the disciples from freeing it.. If that is, indeed, their goal."  Whin takes a breath as they continue "And so that is why I suggested we go after this Aelim first.  Chances are he'll be the easiest to find, and when we DO find him, we will be able to judge his relative power, and perhaps discover what turned him.  In doing so, we discover whether we have a chance of being turned as well, as well as perhaps finding information relating to the location of the other disciples... Thoughts?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 24, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The answer to that question requires two things. first off, how far in the air are you. Secondly, I need a spot check from you. I suppose I should also get an initiative check as well, considering you are teleporting into a battlefield.



She'll port in 35' above the surface. Spot 38, Init 42


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 24, 2007)

Ichiru wracks his brain for any information on the Gatekeeper, as well as the disciples, but turns up nothing. This is odd, because its not a matter of not remembering anything useful, but that he can't recall even a single detail about them aside from what has already been explained. 

Ichiru, Whin, Grift, Meekor, and the Lady (and any others from the group I've missed. Hey... I'm tired) arrive at the town of grace, and despite any level of apathy, are all slightly awed at the sight of the glowing, golden city. The air is magical to the point where they can almost feel it as they walk in, and they shudder to think of the number of wards, enchantments, and protections they have just stepped into. once the creepy tingling becomes normal however, they all return to their normal, confident, and in some case flat out arrogent selves. Ichiru begins his search for a cartogropher in town, and is quickly pointed towards a large temple to the east of the city. Eager to get his hands on a map, Ichiru makes his way over to the structure, climbs up the long spiral stairway snakes around a column in front of the building and leads to a platform before a humble wooden door. As Ichiru moves his hand to knock however, the door opens, and before him stands a robed elf with an impatient look on his face. Before the adventurer can say a word, the elf stuffs a scroll into his hand. 

 "There! You have what you seek. now make haste, things become even more volotile than they already are. Soon, even you won't be able to complete your goals amidst the chaos." 

He goes to slam the door, but pauses and sighs. 

 "You won't go, will you? You'll just stand around asking me questions, while the entire world is at risk, just because of your own curious, self centered, and arrogent nature. So tell me, what will it take to get you off of my doorstep?" 

(OOC: I don't want to seem like I'm railroading, but I'm pretty sure your next post would be to go out and find the cartographers shop. Correct me if I'm wrong, I just want to skip a step of posting and get things rolling.)

What Jareel sees is a picture of carnage and chaos. Dark, shady figures doing battle with those unfortunate enough to be on the three sank boats, yet skilled enough to survive the incident. As sevral warriors are defeated, Jareel even manages to note an odd dark shadow pass by them as they splash into the water, and then they are no more. Before he can further assess the situation, one of the dark figures lands near him, seemingly oblivious to his prescence. He is about to jump away, when he pauses and looks back to Jareel. (OOC: I'll need an initiative check from you now)


Munthrek charges foreward, lacking any results from his divination at the shady figure. His holy blow lands, staggering his opponent, who stumbles back once more and places his hand on himself, this time a hint of desperation coming through. His companion retaliates with another ray attack, this time causing the dargonrider to feel weaker than normal. (OOC: Munthrek takes a -7 penalty to strength)


Eion boldly resists the mental invasion of the opponent in front of him. However, he still hasn't gotten time to get himself out of the water. Seeing an advantage, the shadowy figure raises his hands, and the driftwood raises as well, leaving the adventurer stuck in the water (OOC: your turn next Rino).


Obsidian turns to face his follower, but sees nothing. Instinctivly knowing that something is wrong, he is not suprised to hear a voice come from behind him. 

OOC: Because it adds to the depiction of this stealthy fellow, you'll have to highlight the text in order to see what he says 

 "Greetings my friend. I have a proposal to make." 


Tiabhse appears away from Obsidian in the hilly terrain, but can still make the warrior out in the distance. He is confused however when Obsidian spins around for no apparent reason, and then holds still for a moment.

Lowryllyth sees the dipiction of carnage quite clearly, with an estimate of roughly three dozen shady figures skipping their way over the battlefield and assualting the 30 some survivors still capable of defending themselves. She also picks up the shadow that flows beneath the surface of the water consuming downed warriors. (OOC: Distance isn't a factor since combat is occuring fluently. If you want to pick a fight, assume your in range of your target.)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

*Darimaus, you forgot the dwarf! Therin Grimarmor is also accompanying us.  We've got a full adventuring party.*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Obsidian turns to face his follower, but sees nothing. Instinctivly knowing that something is wrong, he is not suprised to hear a voice come from behind him.
> 
> OOC: Because it adds to the depiction of this stealthy fellow, you'll have to highlight the text in order to see what he says
> 
> "Greetings my friend. I have a proposal to make."



OOC: Works for me.   

His hands give an autable metal on metal screech as their grip tightens around Granit. Turning slowly, he attempts to discern the location of this invisible stalker via scent and smell. 

In a deep mechanical but regonzable tone he says, "Listening."

OOC: Uses his tracker mask, which gives him the Scent ability.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ichiru wracks his brain for any information on the Gatekeeper, as well as the disciples, but turns up nothing. This is odd, because its not a matter of not remembering anything useful, but that he can't recall even a single detail about them aside from what has already been explained.




"I am also uncomfortable with the level of explanation that has been given," admits Ichiru in reply to Whin.  "You will note that the High Priestess never said she was absolutely sure he turned to another source of power; she only said that IF he turned, he found another source.  I agree that the Gatekeepers have much to deal with, but it is disturbing that they do not have confirmation that their most valiant champion has turned away.  It is safest to assume he fell, but more bizarre possibilities cannot be ruled out.  What if some sort of fell curse descended on his entire army and forced him to slay them and then escape?"



> Ichiru begins his search for a cartogropher in town, and is quickly pointed towards a large temple to the east of the city. Eager to get his hands on a map, Ichiru makes his way over to the structure, climbs up the long spiral stairway snakes around a column in front of the building and leads to a platform before a humble wooden door. As Ichiru moves his hand to knock however, the door opens, and before him stands a robed elf with an impatient look on his face. Before the adventurer can say a word, the elf stuffs a scroll into his hand.
> 
> "There! You have what you seek. now make haste, things become even more volotile than they already are. Soon, even you won't be able to complete your goals amidst the chaos."
> 
> ...




Ichiru puts on as friendly a face as he can, given the circumstances.  "I beg your pardon, noble elf, but I would hear more about this impending chaos.  Forewarned is forearmed, I believe they say.  Also, how did you know to expect me?  I really was hoping to buy other maps in addition to this one."

OOC: Not railroading at all.  In fact, my last post stated that if we got to town I was going to find the cartographer's shop.    

[sblock=DM]Ichiru is curious about the relationship the elf has to the High Priestess, if any.  He knows he's protected from divinations, so how did the elf expect him? 

He intends to buy maps of the entire island, in triplicate, just in case, but he will rethink that if these maps prove to be outrageously pricey.  Maps are not normally very expensive.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 24, 2007)

Seeing the dark mammoth spin as though expecting to face some unseen threat, Morrigan curses darkly.  A scowl crosses his already pinched face, and, uttering a small obeisance to the Undying King, he takes a truer look at the situation in front of him.

casts _True Seeing_ and observes.

At a hand gesture, Tiabhse makes slowly for the road, careful not to break cover.

moves at normal speed (Dread Commando allows this at no penalty): hide = 47, move silently = 37 [link]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Seeing the dragonrider's blow, Thorn abandons her former target and with a quick effort of will, merges with the shadows of the stormclouds and fades from view. Still flying with her cloak's batwings, she angles towards the shade Munthrek attacked and accelerates, hoping to deliver a single devastating blow.

(OOC - Basically charging the guy Munny smited to sneak attack him. Since there's a lot of unknowns, you may want to roll for me. 1d20+33 to hit and 7d6+10 if target can't use arcane spells or spell like abilities, 1d20+35 and 10d6+12 if it can.)


----------



## Rino (Apr 24, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Eion boldly resists the mental invasion of the opponent in front of him. However, he still hasn't gotten time to get himself out of the water. Seeing an advantage, the shadowy figure raises his hands, and the driftwood raises as well, leaving the adventurer stuck in the water (OOC: your turn next Rino).




Eoin swims to the next piece of wood that is big enough to support him and tries to get on it.
OOC: if Eoin manages to get on he will make a full attack the next round


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 24, 2007)

Eoin makes his way to the next chunk of wood, noticing that the floating driftwood seems to be following him along. Once he manages to climb aboard and get his feet on solid ground, the wood slams down with a resounding crash (OOC: I'll need a Ref save, then its your turn again.)

Thorn sees one of his companions battling valiently, and decides to give aid. Launching herself forth, she slams her weapon into the unsuspecting target, which gives out an inhuman scream, goes limp, and begins to float down to the ocean below. Its about that time that a lightning bolt tears into Thorn, Munthrek, and Tekumo (OOC: Reflex saves please). The other figure also gets into the action, causing another cloud of noxious gas to appear around the three warriors (Fort saves as well). As the party coughs and gags at the poisonous clouds, a ray flys in, dealing Thorn 1 negetive level.

OOC: You guys are now in a linked initiative. The order is now Shayuri's opponent, Shayuri, 
Necro_Kinder's opponent, and last but not least Necro_Kinder.


Obsidian turns around to face his stalker, but still sees, and incidentally smells, nothing. Which gets really stange, since the voice continues to come from directly in front of the near construct.

"  We can lead you to the disciples you know. There is little we are not aware of on this island. However, such cooperation comes with a price. We would like you to kill a man for us. An annoying little prince in the city state of Ranak, to the north. Should you agree to the proposal, we would gladly escort you to any of the disciples you wish to encounter. What do you say, o-mighty killer?  "


Morrigan watches the conversation with some confusion, for he can hear a voice, but not place a location on it, even with the aid of his true seeing.


The elf looks at Ichiru for a moment, runs back into the house, and comes out with a box of scrolls which he thrusts into Ichiru's arms. 

 "There, now you've got more maps. As for the chaos, I'm afraid I cannot tell you about it, or even how I know about it. Trust me, its better for you that way. Its a lesson I learned the hard way long ago. But I can tell you why I expected you. The answer is simple..." 

The elf puts on a simple little smile,

 "I know everything."


----------



## Rino (Apr 24, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Eoin makes his way to the next chunk of wood, noticing that the floating driftwood seems to be following him along. Once he manages to climb aboard and get his feet on solid ground, the wood slams down with a resounding crash (OOC: I'll need a Ref save, then its your turn again.)




reflex save (1d20+29=34)

attack rolls (1d20+30=47, 1d20+25=33, 1d20+20=29)
dammage (2d6+7=17, 2d6+7=11, 2d6+7=17)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 24, 2007)

"Nice to see you Thorn!"  Munthrek shouts as he charges at his opponent.

_
Munthrek uses his unstoppable charge ability to charge his ray throwing assailant, assuming he doesn't get stopped by his saves.
 Attack = 31 
 Damage = 52 (12 x4, +4 Holy) 
Munthrek's Reflex = 22 
Tekumo's Reflex = 10 
Munthrek's Fort = 40 
Tekumo's Fort = 18 

EDIT: Forgot to factor in my strength damage to my weapon damage
_


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 24, 2007)

Standing invisible on the hillside, Morrigan's expression darkens even further.  He is accustomed to understanding things.  He is accustomed to mastering them.   Puzzles entertain only when they are amenable to an instantaneous solution.

"Show yourself, dammit," he mutters, waving his hands and invoking a minor spell.

Cast _Detect Magic_.  He will observe the area immediately around the construct.  Should it be necessary, his spellcraft is +35.

Meanwhile, Taibhse continues to make his way toward the road.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 24, 2007)

Like a storm of razors Lowryllyth envelopes, seemingly from nowhere, the first of her foes, in a whirlwind of death. The vorpal tempest disappears and reappears  across the battlefield, cutting a deadly swathe that suddenly explodes into a great cloud of smoke 50ft in diameter.

*OOC - Port to the first mage via Inconstant Location, attack a second time via Dimension Slide, and if a Dimension Slide manifested by her Schismed mind can trigger a third Shadow Pounce she'll attack 3 times. She'll hop between targets if either of the first two attacks incapacitate a mage. Afterward she takes a move action to open her Eversmoking Bottle. Attack rolls damage rolls* 

Afterwards she roars, taking full advantage of her Pit Fiend form's booming voice, "*You were fools to seek this battle. Do not compound you folly by remaining here!*"

[sblock=EDIT Darimaus]Sorry the die rolls are so hard to read. You can tell the full attacks apart by keeping in mind that the sequence is three rolls at +49 (2 primary claw attacks from  Claws of the Beast + 1 for Haste). Followed by 6 secondary rolls at +44 (The Pit Fiends various secondary natural attacks + a gore attack from Horned Helm + Rapidstrike)

The sequence for damage is the nine attacks in the same order as the 'to hit' rolls, then a 16 die roll for the Rend attack. It only goes off if two or more of the claw attacks hit. Also, if the bite, the 6th roll in the to hit sequence hits, the victim suffers DC30 poison for d6 Con damage (Save or die secondary).[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The elf looks at Ichiru for a moment, runs back into the house, and comes out with a box of scrolls which he thrusts into Ichiru's arms.
> 
> "There, now you've got more maps. As for the chaos, I'm afraid I cannot tell you about it, or even how I know about it. Trust me, its better for you that way. Its a lesson I learned the hard way long ago. But I can tell you why I expected you. The answer is simple..."
> 
> ...




"Ah.  I appreciate your concern and your help," says Ichiru as evenly as he can.  "Might I have the honor of knowing your name before I go?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 25, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

Init roll:
1d20+8-> [4,8] = (12)

If the shadowy figure is still on the driftwood with him when it is Jareel's turn, then he will do a 5 ft step + full attack, if he is greater than 5 feet away, he will close on the form (land speed = 90') and use Improved Trip attack.
[sblock=rolls]
full attack:
1d20+27-> [6,27] = (33)
1d20+27-> [15,27] = (42)
1d20+27-> [8,27] = (35)
1d20+22-> [17,22] = (39)
1d20+17-> [9,17] = (26)
Jareel's Full Attack w/greater flurry (only 1 roll this time!) (1d20+27=33, 1d20+27=42, 1d20+27=35, 1d20+22=39, 1d20+17=26) 

Damage:
2d10+11-> [4,10,11] = (25)
2d10+11-> [7,3,11] = (21)
2d10+11-> [6,9,11] = (26)
2d10+11-> [3,5,11] = (19)
2d10+11-> [1,7,11] = (19)
Damage Rolls (2d10+11=25, 2d10+11=21, 2d10+11=26, 2d10+11=19, 2d10+11=19) 

Improved Trip attack (if having to move more than 5ft):
1d20+31-> [19,31] = (50)
(mistakenly added the +4 to the attack instead of the strength check - so this roll should be a 46, not a 50)
Jareel's Trip Attack (1d20+31=50) 
Strength check:

1d20+11-> [14,11] = (25)
Trip Strength check (1d20+11=25) 




[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Obsidian turns around to face his stalker, but still sees, and incidentally smells, nothing. Which gets really stange, since the voice continues to come from directly in front of the near construct.
> 
> "  We can lead you to the disciples you know. There is little we are not aware of on this island. However, such cooperation comes with a price. We would like you to kill a man for us. An annoying little prince in the city state of Ranak, to the north. Should you agree to the proposal, we would gladly escort you to any of the disciples you wish to encounter. What do you say, o-mighty killer?  "



His brow scowls and his eyes gleam. Another long eerie screech emanates from his hands as he further tightens his grip on Granite. Setting his feet back onto the path, he ignores the mysterious stranger and continues on towards the City Thrall. In the same tone as before but only deeper he calls out to the stranger and says, “Mercenary, Hired Hand or Assassin, Obsidian is not!”


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Thorn nods at the dragonrider, but any reply she might have made is swallowed by her pained gasp as the ray strikes her, despite her speed.

She twists in midair, then starts to dive, her form rippling and fading into the darkness as she goes.

(Doh! And here I thought a touch AC of 37 would be enough.   Thorn Hides in Plain Sight and heads for the Ray mage... Hide is 55! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=999604 Ho ho ho. She'll give that mage a nice sudden strike on getting to it.)

Edit (Ref save 39 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=999639 with Evasion. Fort save 31 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=999642)


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

The battle on the downed ships began to to turn against the attackers as the adventurers starting winning out over their opponents. Lowryllyth blows through targets like a blender, downing three in a matter of seconds. Munthrek recovers from the attacks being hurled at him and charges at his opponent, dropping him with a mighty blow. All around ,shady figures are being dropped, though the toll on the numbers of the adventurers has definatly been taken. Seeing their advantage lost, the rest of the opponents dive into the water, abondoning their foes to the harsh ocean.

OOC: Munthrek takes 17 subduel lightning damage, and 2 con damage. Tekumo takes 34 lightning damage, and 4 con damage. I'm still waiting on Thorn's saving throws. Sadly, Jareel's opponent beat him in initiative and dove into the water before he could attack him.


The elf walks back into his house and shuts the door, one word escaping to Ichiru just before it closes. 

 "Mivellios." 


The unseen voice follows the destroyer as he moves away,

"  Not a hired killer? Ha! Then what you would be doing here then? Going off to kill a group of people you've never met on the words of some random higher up? Get off you're arrogent high horse you fool! You kill, just as we all do, in order to get something you want. If you complete this minor task for us, we shall give you something you want. If you refuse, you shall never see us again, and when you find yourself unable to attain that which you seek, you will think back to this day in regret, knowing you blew it because of some misplaced false sense of pride.  "


Morrigan tries yet again to locate this strange voice, and yet it eludes him still. While he sees the Constuctlike creature and his gear clear as day, the other prescence still remains unseen. Obsidian begins to move away, and the voice follows him.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

After the door was slammed shut, Therin turns to Ichiru and says "Not the most sociable type is he?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The unseen voice follows the destroyer as he moves away,
> 
> "]Not a hired killer? Ha! Then what you would be doing here then? Going off to kill a group of people you've never met on the words of some random higher up? Get off you're arrogent high horse you fool! You kill, just as we all do, in order to get something you want. If you complete this minor task for us, we shall give you something you want. If you refuse, you shall never see us again, and when you find yourself unable to attain that which you seek, you will think back to this day in regret, knowing you blew it because of some misplaced false sense of pride."



 Obsidian ignores the taunts and continues on his way. He knows why he is here and what his Lord desires. Despite what many people may believe his purpose is not to be an assassin.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> After the door was slammed shut, Therin turns to Ichiru and says "Not the most sociable type is he?"




Ichiru nods.  "Mivellios, eh?  An unusual fellow.  Well, we got what we came for.  It could have been worse.  Let's find a table somewhere private to look these maps over.  And maybe drink some ale," he adds as an afterthought.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

(OOC - Edited my last post to include saves)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 25, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

"What is this?"  Jareel speaks into the winds of the storm,"You cowards are afraid to stand for judgement after your actions?"  "You will face your fate and be judged, perhaps not now, but in time -- and St. Cuthbert will see you burn."

Jareel then looks around and attempts to take stock in the situation at hand.  He looks through the wreckage that comprises Boat #10, looking for survivors.  If no one is found, Jareel will attempt to look for other boats and/or wreckage, in an attempt to join up with the survivors.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2007)

"COWARDS! Come back here and fight me!" Munthrek yells at his vanishing foes. Diving down closer to the water, he and Tekumo skim the wreckage looking for survivors.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 25, 2007)

The smoke cloud moves in a searching arc towards where a few of the mages had clustered before fleeing. A split second later Lowryllyth appears outside the roiling mass. She then wings quickly to gather any surviving heroes not already able to move to a centralized area of debris. But she pointedly ignores ship crew. Pointing to the spot from the air she again booms, "*Gather there, I shall attempt transport momentarily.*"


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Morrigan hears an angry sigh from beside him. 

"  Damn religious types. They are always hindering my plans. I trust you are not as foolish?  "

A green and black robed man is crouching next to Morrigan, a wicked scar across his face. Despite talking to Morrigan, he just sits there and watches the construct leave, a flare of anger in his eyes.


OOC: Bloodweaver1, I need a survival check to see if Obsidian ends up going in the right direction. He hasn't exactly been here before.


Munthrek recognizes about 23 survivors out of the 300 that populated the ship. This has indeed been a devastating day.


OOC: Thorn takes 17 lightning damage, and 2 con damage.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC: I would like to get an idea of the number of players still in this game, still interested in being in this game, ect. So I'm slapping down a quick roll call. If everyone could put up a single post in the OOC thread saying 1234567890, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

While Therin and Ichiru get the maps, Whin tells them he's headed to *that tavern*, and then he (And any who choose to follow him) will be heading to *that tavern* to gather some info.  He wants to know what news has come out of Hail recently, as well as asking various people for frames of reference, descriptions, and landmarks in/around Hail (Looking for enough to base a Greater Teleport on).  He'd also like to know some relative distances to the various 'important' places that have been listed so far, as based from their current location (This could be gathered from the map when Ichiru shows up).  He'd also like to know if these towns (which are obviously heavily warded) prevent instantaneous translocation effects. (If greeted with blank stares, he'll simplify to "Can you teleport into town?")

 Not sure if this info would be relatively available, but if a Gather Information check is required for this, I'll expend the Moment of Presience for a total bonus of +30.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 25, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "  Damn religious types. They are always hindering my plans. I trust you are not as foolish?  "



Morrigan cocks and eyebrow and says nothing for a long moment, quietly regarding his mysterious interlocutor.

"You were wise to hide yourself from him," he remarks, his expression hardening.  "And foolish to show yourself to me.  If you have business here, then out with it.  Otherwise, begone."

OOC:True Seeing, Mind Blank, and Greater Invisibility are still up.  As is Detect Magic, so Morrigan will give this person the old hair eyeball and see what he sees [spellcraft +35].  He will also ready an action to dispel should this person begin to cast [again, spellcraft +35].  I'm making a listen check for Taibhse, as well [38] to overhear this conversation.  If he does, then he will reverse direction and head back toward Morrigan, still hiding and moving silently.  If not, then will continue heading for the road.


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC: late intro, I came up with a reason for Sylvie being out of it for the battle. Feel free to edit

IC:

Sylvie sat quietly in her bunk reading a book as she nestled in a homespun comforter to help fight off the damp that all such ships have.  Crack..  *What was that!*  She though, *I _hate_ all these strange ship noises.  Why coudln't we all just teleport. . . "   But growing shuddering and splintering sounds quickly interrupted that train of thought .  Then the world turned upside down as a giant blade sliced inches from her flipping her bunk up untop of her as the ship began to break up.  *darkness*

"Grooan" Sylvi said and rubbed her bruised head as she came too hearing the sounds of battle around the ship... err wreck.  *WellFMeSixWaysToSundayButThatWasUnexpected. TimeToKickAss...  (then a bit more collected) Oookay, so who is who.   Awww... one side is leaving already?  And it does not look like ours.  And, I was soooo hoping to 'play' after they ruined my comforter.  The F'ers*

As the foes retreat Sylvie cautiously flies up and starts to look for and rescue any survivors, as well as to look around to see where those who got a piece of action might be gathering.   Use arcane sight as well as blind sense and so on to locate any survivors, or corpses for that matter.

OOC: Sylvie is invisible and has snot loads of immediate defence available - if it comes up.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Yashar rises higher, watching the landscape below and ahead, caring little if he's seen by half the island. Then he surges forwards, ever east, the great powerful strokes of his wings soon makes the gatekeepers camp dwindle behing him.

ooc: 60ftx3/round, forced march as long as he needs to.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Yashar bypasses the Construct destroyer with little care. He continues on by himself, finding himself going from a hilly plains, to riding overtop of a swamp. He takes note of three small villages as he continues on, as well as the single mountain rising from the foggy, dank, terrain housing what looks to be bustling metropolis. He encounters only one other city along is overhead travels, but it looks to be destroyed, flames and smoke rising up from the swamp to greet Yashar. So far, his flight has one and a half days.

OOC: I'm going to post your flight in pieces. If you want to stop, just post your actions. If you want to keep going, just say "go on".


Despite his continued usage of magical forms of insight, Morrigan sees just a plain man, no magic about him at all. 

"  I have little interest in spellcasters...  " 

The man takes second to spit on the ground as he mentions the word spellcasters,

"  However, I am intrigued by your interest in that... "Thing". What I want from you is simple.  " 

He flicks a stone at Morrigan, which glows with magical power the second it leaves the stranger's hand.

"  Continue following it. Never let it out of your sight. It is of great interest to us. All you need to do is carry that stone with you. It's simple enough even a caster can figure it out.  "


Whin tries to investigate the country of Hail, but is dissapointed to find that the simple people of the city Grace have little to offer him. Most don't even understand the complex concept of teleportation. Upon looking at the maps however, he and his fellow party memebers are astonished. While some of the scrolls contain a simple map of the island, some focusing on different sections in varying detail, there is included full detail pictures, so vivid it looks like they could have never been drawn by hand. There are twenty such locations, as well as a map to indicate which location is which. It seems that the elf knew of Whin's intentions as well...

OOC: If you think I'm going to lump sum give you all the info on those maps, your greatly mistaken. This falls under the delicate catagory of "Ask and ye shall recieve".


OOC: To all people on the sunken boats, this is the point where the DM leaves you to your own devices until you get something decisive going. You're sitting on a wrecked boat in the middle of the ocean. What you do now is up to you. And please post actual actions. I won't reply to simple dialog, since its just going to be talking amongst PCs (and NPC survivors, who will respond if talked to, but won't be doing anything on their own).


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar bypasses the Construct destroyer with little care. He continues on by himself, finding himself going from a hilly plains, to riding overtop of a swamp. He takes note of three small villages as he continues on, as well as the single mountain rising from the foggy, dank, terrain housing what looks to be bustling metropolis. He encounters only one other city along is overhead travels, but it looks to be destroyed, flames and smoke rising up from the swamp to greet Yashar. So far, his flight has one and a half days.
> 
> OOC: I'm going to post your flight in pieces. If you want to stop, just post your actions. If you want to keep going, just say "go on".




Yashar scents the air as he circles closer to the runied city, watching the ground below for any sign of living sapients below. Hovering briefly on a thermal updraft he allows himself a small smile, whoever had done this was a worthy enemy. 

ooc: How recent does the destruction appear? How much of what was burnt is still on fire?

spot: 17+d20
listen: 17+d20


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2007)

Munthrek quickly gazes over the destruction of the three boats, thoughts of how to rescue all the survivors racing through his head. "Thorn! Help me find the biggest peice of boat! We need to get all those who survived into one place!"

_ Munthrek will fly down into the water, allowing Tekumo to swim on the surface. They will look for the biggest peice of boat still afloat to put the survivors on. If they come across any on their search, Munthrek will pull them up onto Tekumo with him.

Need a spot check? Search check?_


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Whin tries to investigate the country of Hail, but is dissapointed to find that the simple people of the city Grace have little to offer him. Most don't even understand the complex concept of teleportation. Upon looking at the maps however, he and his fellow party memebers are astonished. While some of the scrolls contain a simple map of the island, some focusing on different sections in varying detail, there is included full detail pictures, so vivid it looks like they could have never been drawn by hand. There are twenty such locations, as well as a map to indicate which location is which. It seems that the elf knew of Whin's intentions as well...
> 
> OOC: If you think I'm going to lump sum give you all the info on those maps, your greatly mistaken. This falls under the delicate catagory of "Ask and ye shall recieve".




Ichiru thinks for a moment about what the strange elf's motives might have been in helping them, then sits down to study the territory around Grace and the country of Hail.

[sblock=DM]Sense motive 39 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1000715
Probably should have rolled it earlier, but basically Ichiru just thinks about whatever he can make of the elf's intentions - are they straightforward; was the elf pulling his leg, or did he seriously believe he knows everything?[/sblock]

Ichiru looks for mountains, caves, swamps, forests, and large bodies of water.  He also looks for any natural wonders in the area, and commits the locations of major cities to memory.

Having done that, he ensures that the group's conversation is private before mentioning that he may have a lead to follow up in town that night.

[sblock=DM]Spot check 47 if need be.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1000716

If there are extra copies of maps, Ichiru will try to pocket an extra map for his own use, figuring that this is safest in case the group gets split up.  Sleight of Hand 32.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1000723

(Ichiru is intelligent enough to try to take a map while conditions are optimal, not while everyone is looking at him and talking about his possible lead.)

If there are no extra copies, Ichiru refrains from doing something that would impair the group's pool of information.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*

With a steady pounding rhythm Obsidian effortlessly travels the path in front of him. As minutes pass to hours and days turn into nights, the beat of his heavy feet hitting the ground never changes. His gaze is fixed on the horizon and never falters despite the changing scenery. He knows not of what he is looking for however, he has faith that whatever he is suppose to find, he will know it when he sees it. For his end objective always begins and ends with steel and death. Such is the chase when you master is the Lord of Battle. 

OOC: Survival Check (1d20-3) = 7, He will attempt to make a visual reference within the landscape though he is not that wise to do so. Run 25'x3 (10miles per hour for 24hrs)


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Obsidian ventures along the plains until finds himself at the edge of a massive desert. Plodding his way through the sand, the Construct makes his way through the baron landscape for three days before he manages to come to the edge of the dead land. Not that his alternative proves any more filled with life. In front of him is a gigantic volcano, lava spewing down its sides, clouds of ash pouring out. It is at this time that travel becomes more difficult, for Obsidian must avoid the horrid rivers of molten rock that can even harm one such as himself. (OOC: From you I will need a spot/listen check, and a roll for initiative please.)


Ichiru thinks back to his encounter with the elf, but does not find any deception in Mivellios'
actions or words. As far as he can tell, the elf does indeed believe he knows everything. OOC: In terms of the maps, there are no duplicates, however there are maps that cover similar things you could take without leaving large information gaps. And btw, you don't need a spot check to read a map 


Munthrek and his compainions set about gathering the survivors into one safe place. They find a large chunk of the deck of one of the ships still mostly intact and bring the people over to it. Strangely, they find noone that has been seriously wounded, all the casualties having been claimed by the depths.


Yashar investigates the burned city, and gets there while most of it is still burning. The devastation is fresh. Elven bodies lay all over the city, burned and scorched into horrid clumps of crisp meat. Whoever did this was here just recently, and their trail leads up North. All Yashar can tell of the attackers, there was many of them.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 26, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar investigates the burned city, and gets there while most of it is still burning. The devastation is fresh. Elven bodies lay all over the city, burned and scorched into horrid clumps of crisp meat. Whoever did this was here just recently, and their trail leads up North. All Yashar can tell of the attackers, there was many of them.




Yashar follows, sweeping in close to the ground.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

Munthrek wipes the sweat from his brow and looks over the motly band of survivors. Floating on Tekumo, an ingenious idea races through his head.

[sblock=DM only]Munthrek wants to somehow attach his 50 ft of silk rope to the peice of boat and then to Tekumo. Tekumo can drag 8,000 Lbs, I assume this will weigh less? Then he hopes to have Tekumo drag everyone to shore, although he will be much slower than the boats were. [/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Munthrek wipes the sweat from his brow and looks over the motly band of survivors. Floating on Tekumo, an ingenious idea races through his head.
> 
> [sblock=DM only]Munthrek wants to somehow attach his 50 ft of silk rope to the peice of boat and then to Tekumo. Tekumo can drag 8,000 Lbs, I assume this will weigh less? Then he hopes to have Tekumo drag everyone to shore, although he will be much slower than the boats were. [/sblock]




[sblock] Would be possible, but I'm going to need a suvival check from you. At this point, nobody has a clue which direction is which in the storm, with no stationary markers. [/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=DM only] Survival = 12 Would it be possible that the other survivors could make a check to see where we are? [/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 26, 2007)

Yashar follows the attackers, and about an hour later finds himself at the edge of a massive desert. Chasing his targets into the sandy wasteland, he soon gets his first visual on the horde. Before him, an army of Fire Giants, Fire mephits, Fire Elementals and Hellfire Golems plods on, led by a Huge sized Hellfire Wyrm.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM only] Survival = 12 Would it be possible that the other survivors could make a check to see where we are? [/sblock]




[sblock] There in an unfortunate issue to that question. Everyone thinks the right way is someway, and nobody knows that their way is the wrong way. The only thing you have to go on right now is your own beliefs and sense of direction. [/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=DM only] Oh what the heck. Worth a shot.[/sblock]

"Alright everyone, we have to get to shore."  Munthrek continues issuing orders, and eventually has rigged a rope attaching the boat and Tekumo together. "Well? What do you think? Shall we move on? Munthrek directs Tekumo in the direction he beleives is shore, and the dragon swims on.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 26, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ichiru thinks back to his encounter with the elf, but does not find any deception in Mivellios' actions or words. As far as he can tell, the elf does indeed believe he knows everything.




Ichiru relates the strange tale of the elf to the others, but keeps it brief, as he is eager to hear what they may have to say.



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: btw, you don't need a spot check to read a map




OOC: That was to make sure that we were in private and no one was listening, there were no magical sensors, etc.   

[sblock=DM]Ichiru will take a non-essential map of Hail.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

Lowryllyth will attempt to teleport back to her ship with seven survivors (6 if Tekumo is one of them, PCs get first dibs). If that fails, she'll shift to wyrmling Force Dragon form, manifest fully augmented Expansion (up to gargantuan), and carry as many as she can without be slowed down by weight.

*EDIT*: Didn't see Necro's post. But my impression is that he is taking more time to gather survivors than Lowryllyth. At present she's only interested in those that are gathered within 2-3 rounds. If she has to fly and isn't sure of the direction back (Survival 15), she'll climb above the storm to get her bearings.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 26, 2007)

Lowryllyth attempts to teleport, but finds the attempt unsuccessful. 

OOC: Is Lowryllyth going to be going the same direction as Munthrek?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC: Oops! I edited the previous post while you sent yours Darimaus. I'm guessing neither of us is all that certain of the correct direction.

IC:
Lowryllyth lays a gentle but massively clawed hand on the paladins shoulder, "Wait here. I'll contact you within 20 minutes with the correct direction to go." Without waiting for reply she takes off at tremendous speed.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Obsidian ventures along the plains until finds himself at the edge of a massive desert. Plodding his way through the sand, the Construct makes his way through the baron landscape for three days before he manages to come to the edge of the dead land. Not that his alternative proves any more filled with life. In front of him is a gigantic volcano, lava spewing down its sides, clouds of ash pouring out. It is at this time that travel becomes more difficult, for Obsidian must avoid the horrid rivers of molten rock that can even harm one such as himself. (OOC: From you I will need a spot/listen check, and a roll for initiative please.)



Obsidian gives the volcanic scenerie a cautious eye. Knowing that anyone of these rivers could end his existance with little effort. He judges the size of the molten rivers of rock and prepares himself for a series hops, skips and jumps. 

OOC: Inititive: 11, Spot: 14, Listen: 7, Depending on the type of attack received (ranged vs melee) and the number of possible targets (3 vs many) that may be around he will still attempt to put a river of magma between them and him if he can. Jump check +32.

Current effects: Minor Displacement: 20% miss chance.


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Munthrek quickly gazes over the destruction of the three boats, thoughts of how to rescue all the survivors racing through his head. "Thorn! Help me find the biggest peice of boat! We need to get all those who survived into one place!"




Sylvie goes visible as she hears the call of those gathering survivors and shouts (if needed), "Hi there.  I am looking for surivors over here by the remains of this boat (#10)."  

She will see who/what she can find, and incidentally will loot any dead bodies along the way of magic items they no longer need...  Since most on this expidition should have at least some items magic or spell effects running (if still alive), she should be able to spot the live/dead ones with  her arcane sight pretty easy I would assume.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Thorn reappears on the largest floating boat fragment she can find, and uses her rope to lash another good sized piece of flotsam to it. She ties off the rope that Muntharek tosses her onto this as well, then starts helping aboard.

When she hears Sylvie, Thorn calls, "Survivors over here! All survivors here!"

(note - Thorn has Evasion, so no damge from lightning, but the poison works... What spell was that? )


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

Munthrek opens his mouth to speak, but Lowryllyth flies off before he can speak. He decides to trust her and goes about gathering up the survivors.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

"By the Gods - this is quite the predicament."   Jareel says to himself.  

Jareel spots Sylvie and shouts,"Ho there! I see I have a fellow survivor from this ship.  I have seen some activity to the west, let us make our way there to the other survivors."

Jareel then makes his way over to the assembling mass where Munthrek was.  Either by jumping from piece of wreckage to piece of wreckage, or via swimming (using his pearl of the sirines)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

Whin listens to Ichiru with little interest, intent on the maps and pictures.  "If there are no objections, once we are finished perusing these as a group, I will keep them for further study."  He humphs and shakes his head at the tale of Mivellious. "Yet another mystery in this strange land.  What is this possible lead of yours, Daidoji?  If we must wait till night, it should be something important.  I believe these pictures may be detailed enough to facilitate teleportation, but there is only one way to be certain, and I may have to check them our personally and gather some information while we wait.  The people around here are... not very informed."

OOC:


			
				darimaus said:
			
		

> If you think I'm going to lump sum give you all the info on those maps, your greatly mistaken. This falls under the delicate catagory of "Ask and ye shall recieve".



I'm not sure what you meant by that, as most maps are fairly straight forward.. They show how far things are apart, and where they are in relation to each other.  These ones also have, apparently, detailed pictures of various places.  If there's anything OTHER than that on the map, you'd _have_ to tell me, as I can't ask detailed questions about things I don't know exist.  
However, some things I want to know(By combining information i've heard/gathered with what's on the map).  More info gathering will come later, but for now here's a list of what Whin is wanting to (eventually) find out: 
How far apart are certain cities? (Hail, Grace, the docks we landed in, ). 
What interesting features pop out?  Are there volcanoes in the middle of nowhere, deserts surrounded by forests, Gigantic forests that are as yet uncharted for some reason, Floating Islands, Mountain ranges...
How large is the Island?
How large is the country we're in, what countries surround it, do I know if any of them are important, how large are they, where have the disicples been spotted in relation to our current location, where were those important battles fought.

I'll think up more later. (Hey, you said ask)


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 26, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar follows the attackers, and about an hour later finds himself at the edge of a massive desert. Chasing his targets into the sandy wasteland, he soon gets his first visual on the horde. Before him, an army of Fire Giants, Fire mephits, Fire Elementals and Hellfire Golems plods on, led by a Huge sized Hellfire Wyrm.




ooc: How many?

Yashar looks at the army in the distance, running strategic calculations in his mind. It seemed unlikely he could take on the army by himself. Though perhaps he was a match for the Hellfire Wyrm in single combat, and the only other flyers in the army would probably be irrelevant. On the other hand, he had no reason to fight them and they may be useful as a source of information or as a temporary ally. Indeed, joining with them might be the best way of getting closer to the mysterious source of power that had drawn so many invaders to the island.
He flies closer, rising out of the range of the Fire Giants spears and bows, and approaches the Wyrm. His voice thunders across the desert, "May I have a moment of your time?"


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC: Alrighty, I've just had a really long day at work, so I won't be updating until I wake up. I'll only answer one thing tonight... or morning or whatever it is now (see... long day). Shayuri... It was a good ol' fashioned cloudkill.


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 26, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> shouts,"Ho there! I see I have a fellow survivor from this ship.  I have seen some activity to the west, let us make our way there to the other survivors."




Sylvie answers while rubbing the bruise on her head, "Soon as I see if their are any survivors left here. . .  What a looovely auspicious start to our quest eh?" 

OOC: still looking for survivors... and looting the dead.  Once that's done she will head to the meeting point.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 26, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "  Continue following it. Never let it out of your sight. It is of great interest to us. All you need to do is carry that stone with you. It's simple enough even a caster can figure it out.  "



"Are you always so diplomatic when courting allies?  It's a wonder you're still alive."  Morrigan momentarily contemplates correcting that oversight, the intricate gestures of Time Stop playing through his mind, before deciding against it - for the moment.  Too many unknowns.

"You're wasting my time.  Explain your purpose and make your offer.  Perhaps we may yet find ways to be of use to each other, but there is no chance in the nine hells of my carrying your bauble."

OOC: I'm going to assume, given his high roll and the fact that Morrigan, at least, is making no effort to speak quietly, that Taibhse has heard them and begun making his way back.  Morrigan will continue to hold his readied dispell.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 26, 2007)

The robed one smiles wickedly at Morrigan,

"  Thats just it "mate". I don't have to be, as you so eliquently put, "diplomatic". My strength gets me through the day. And besides, I find honest bluntness much more polite than meaningless banter and a pretence of friendship. Now, in order to avoid wasting any more of your "oh so precious" time, I will make the offer simple. Carry the stone. Follow the Construct. We'll give you the location of the disciples. Accept, or get out of my sight.  "


OOC: Fenris2, as I've alluded to before, there are no dead bodies lying around. please take accoun tfor the fact that the damage being dealt in the fight is subduel   *nudge* *nudge*


OOC: Nephtys, the army numbers in the hudnereds, probably between 2 or 3. You can't get an exact number.

Yashar approaches the apparant leader of the army, and greets the Dragon. The Hellfire Wyrm pauses for a moment, and then continues going.

 "Be gone from my sight pawn. I have no time to deal with religious conscripts now." 


Obsidian makes his way through the volcanic landscape, and his making fairly good progress despite the dangerous terrain, when a shadow flies past him. Before he can look up, a Hellfire Wyrm lands in front of the Construct.

 "You are trespassing. I will allow you to go no further. Even those serving the gatekeeper shall not be allowed entry into my master's home!" 


Lowryllyth flies through the storm hoping to catch some bearings. Alas, all she finds is sea, sea, and sea. She takes higher to the sky to try and get above the storm, but when she does all she gets are clouds, clouds and more clouds. Beginning to get annoyed with her predicament, she starts heading back to the wreckage. However, before she has been flying back for more than five minutes, she finally spots something. A boat.


OOC: Jemal, Grace is about 2 miles away from the dock you landed in. Hail (WHICH IS NOT A CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS A COUNTRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) is about 28 miles to the south. The island is around 150 miles in diameter (though not circular, thats the best your going to get.) As for how big this country your in is, I can't say. Its not exactly a polygon. Its midsized compared to others on the map. To the West is the Elven Kingdom of Alvid, a midsized forest nation. To the North is Umberland, a smaller nation. No interesting feature pop out, because the island is littered with them, making them not unique, and therefore unable to draw your specific attention. As for important locations and disciple sightings and events, I'm not sure how you expect to learn that information, but I can honestly say you won't get it by looking at a map.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

[sblock=OOC]
Roll call for survivors at the wreckage site:

Jareel
Sylvie
Munthrek
Lowryllyth

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Fenris2, as I've alluded to before, there are no dead bodies lying around. please take accoun tfor the fact that the damage being dealt in the fight is subduel   *nudge* *nudge*




OOC: So those ships breaking was all subdual?  M'kay interesting then.  Hmmm...

IC: Sylvie moves to gather waht survivors she can and flys to the rendevouz(sp) point.  She says, "Can anyone describe our destination?  Maybe I can teleport us there?  Or has someone tried that already?"

OOC: Sylvie is yet IC unaware of what has been done so far


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Obsidian makes his way through the volcanic landscape, and his making fairly good progress despite the dangerous terrain, when a shadow flies past him. Before he can look up, a Hellfire Wyrm lands in front of the Construct.
> 
> "You are trespassing. I will allow you to go no further. Even those seving the gatekeeper shall not be allowed entry into my master's home!"



The large construct-like creature is quick to take action but soon realizes that target is not yet a threat. Shifting his stance he acknowledges the Dragon before taking a long look at his surroundings. He peers behind and ahead of him attempting to see either this 'Master' or any other forcefuly presence.

Turning, he locks his gaze onto the eyes of Wyrm and replies, "This land and your service, in what name are these called?"  He stands at the ready with his shield out in front of him and with Granit gripped firmly in his hands.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

"Teleportation doesn't work," Thorn informs Sylvie as she ties the rope to bind as much of a raft together as she can manage. "At least it didn't with those mages around. Someone was flying up above to try to get an idea of which way to go."


----------



## Rathan (Apr 27, 2007)

Meekor slips in beside Whin and nods as he asks Ichiru about the maps and further study. Given the right preperations he could find some use for the maps, and possibly the person they used to belong to.... he would "hmmm..." softly as he pondered the goings on so far. No one seemed to be well informed, of that he knew for sure, but where to start. Wgere to gather the most information possible?

"What now Whins?.... I mean, we have the maps we do, but whats now?" the little goblin cleric asks as he looks to the rest of his.. 'companions' as if he wanted thier ideas as well. Meekor might be a pompas ass, but he'd take any ideas from anyone at the moment so to use them to his advantage...


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Teleportation doesn't work," Thorn informs Sylvie as she ties the rope to bind as much of a raft together as she can manage. "At least it didn't with those mages around. Someone was flying up above to try to get an idea of which way to go."




Sylvie gets a determined look on her face at the thought of being blocked by some '2 copper' opponents and says, "Well how about ethereal?  We could plane shift there (snap) then continnue our journey via teleport... planeshift back..  Um, accuracy would be an issue so we would be in trouble if we still could not teleport..."

Sylie tries to go ethereal via cloak.  She also look around via arcane sight to see what sort of spell/ward could be in place causing this that she can detect.  As well as rummage though her mind about what could cause this.   

Spell craft: +28   = 38  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1004244
Know: Arcane +25 = 37  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1004247


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 27, 2007)

"Ho there, Thorn, I am glad to meet you, although this is understandably horrible pretext."  Jareel says," My name is Jareel, hopefully together, with the others who have been stranded here can make it safely to the shore of said continent that the Gatekeeper has tasked us to find."

"This seems a dire situation -- we are all beasts of the land, but yet we are stranded on remnants of the earth, floating like leaves in an autumn river." 

"I do not posess magics that can help us find our destination, however, so I gladly accept the counsel of those who might aid us in this predicament."


----------



## Rino (Apr 27, 2007)

Eoin looks around to see any others and notices a monk and some small being talking on another piece of driftwood. 

HEY YOU THERE, DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW TO GET TO THE ISLAND

Eoin starts peddling to towards Jareel and the pixie


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Ho there, Thorn, I am glad to meet you, although this is understandably horrible pretext."  Jareel says," My name is Jareel, hopefully together, with the others who have been stranded here can make it safely to the shore of said continent that the Gatekeeper has tasked us to find."
> 
> "This seems a dire situation -- we are all beasts of the land, but yet we are stranded on remnants of the earth, floating like leaves in an autumn river."
> 
> "I do not posess magics that can help us find our destination, however, so I gladly accept the counsel of those who might aid us in this predicament."





Thorn gazes levelly at the loquacious monk, then shrugs and says, "Let me know if you find someone."

She then waves towards the one that called out. "Survivors here!" she calls out.


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thorn gazes levelly at the loquacious monk, then shrugs and says, "Let me know if you find someone."
> 
> She then waves towards the one that called out. "Survivors here!" she calls out.




Sylvie laughs and then ads, "Well I hope whomever went looking hurries on back before we all die of boredum. . ."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Whin ponders the map for a moment more before speaking to his group.

 "Daidoji says he has a lead here tonight.  Therin, I want you to stay here with him to ensure nobody tries to pick a fight.  I'm sure he could handle himself, but I do not wish to split us up any more than possible.  Meekor and I will attempt to travel to a few places in Hail and gather information, and Grift.... Hey, where'd the Pixie go?"


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 27, 2007)

Sylvie manages to go ethereal and cast her spell. However, the arcan sight reveals nothing out of the ordinary to her.


A flare of anger washed over the Hellfire Wyrm's face as Obsidian questions it. It hisses a single word at the construct.

 "Secrecy..."


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 27, 2007)

Lowryllyth will look closely at the ship's crew to make sure they aren't the same people that just attacked the convoy. Assuming they aren't, and don't seem too overtly hostile, she lands in the water about 30ft in front of the vessel. "Hail worthy travellers! It is fortunate that I found you. I rescued the people on my back from a convoy that was attacked. May they come aboard?"

While keeping her tones friendly, Lowryllyth readies herself to mind control the captain if she doesn't like the answer.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 27, 2007)

As Lowryllyth reaches the boat, she finds no crew members in sight. However, once she calls out to the vessel, something stirs from within. In a few minutes, an old man steps out of the cabin. He smiles up at the flying figure.

 "My my, isn't this an odd place to find travellers. Feel free to board, you can make yourself at home."


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sylvie manages to go ethereal and cast her spell. However, the arcan sight reveals nothing out of the ordinary to her.




OOC: Oops, sorry  should have been clear that arcane sight is permanent for Sylvie, so ay clues in the material environement as well?

IC: Sylvie pops eithereal an then pops back with a pout and says, "Notihing apparent there..."


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 28, 2007)

"I am grateful for your assistance, good sir. It is greatly appreciated." Lowryllyth paddles up beside the ship and lets the survivors with her climb aboard. Afterwards, she launches herself only to shift back to 'human' and human-sized form and land on the deck. 

"Once again you have my thanks. I am Lowryllyth. Were you, by any chance travelling to No Man's Land?"

Afterwards Lowryllyth will attempt to contact Munthrek via Correspond. _Dragonrider, I have both boon and misfortune to report. I was unable to catch the rest of the convoy. But I have located another ship. The captain has been most gracious. However, I suspect there is more to the situation than meets the eye._


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hey, where'd the Pixie go?"




Grift wills himself visible again and tips his hat to Whin, "Here all the time, just keeping my eyes and ears open while people arn't looking."


----------



## moritheil (Apr 28, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> Grift wills himself visible again and tips his hat to Whin, "Here all the time, just keeping my eyes and ears open while people arn't looking."




Ichiru chuckles at the pixie's antics before turning to Whin.  "I agree with you that it is wise to take precautions.  I will be grateful for the assistance of others in case there is trouble.  Shall I take Grift as well as Therin?  Will our masked friend go with you?  Where will we meet again?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

"Good.  Since the folks around here don't seem to know that much, I'd like to take you with Meekor and myself so you can do some 'scouting' of your own in the towns we visit.  I want to visit 2 or 3 and gather some information from each of them before returning here in time to meet with Daidoji and Therin."

Whin will study a couple important-looking cities (Or random cities if he can't tell which ones are larger/capital/important) within the country of Hail, while they get a room at the inn here.  Once they have a room, he'll memorize the inside of the room (Setting up a few things to make it different, like standing a chair upside down against the wall or carving a symbol into the wall).

With that done, he looks to his companions, and (Assuming nobody has a problem with it) Teleport himself, Meekor, and Grift to their first destination.  *Should teleportation fail, he'll try up to 2 other cities before stopping to talk to the others*


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

"Dun worry. I'll make sure that no one dares to mess with us."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 28, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> _Dragonrider, I have both boon and misfortune to report. I was unable to catch the rest of the convoy. But I have located another ship. The captain has been most gracious. However, I suspect there is more to the situation than meets the eye._




Munthrek looks around excpecting to see Lowryllyth, but then realizes only he heard the message. Lowryllyth has found us a ship to go on. We need to head in that direction. And with that said he looks to make sure the rope is secure and then Tekumo starts heading off in the direction she went.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Darimaus, if the rest of my team doesn't argue Whin's decision by the time you next update, Whin will proceed as I stated in my previous post.


----------



## Rino (Apr 28, 2007)

Eoin arrives at the group good day, I find that you are also got hit by that storm? and missing all the action... do we have a plan to get to the island?


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Nephtys, the army numbers in the hudnereds, probably between 2 or 3. You can't get an exact number.
> 
> Yashar approaches the apparant leader of the army, and greets the Dragon. The Hellfire Wyrm pauses for a moment, and then continues going.
> 
> "Be gone from my sight pawn. I have no time to deal with religious conscripts now."




"You misunderstand me," Yashar draws his blade, his voice deep and menacing "which makes you a fool. Or you insult me, which makes you a greater fool. Choose wisely which kind of fool you are, for one kind gets out of this alive and the other doesn't."


----------



## moritheil (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Darimaus, if the rest of my team doesn't argue Whin's decision by the time you next update, Whin will proceed as I stated in my previous post.




OOC: Ichiru just asked if he could have Grift and if Whin wanted the masked stranger, but it was the last post on the last page.  Posting this in case you missed it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> OOC: Ichiru just asked if he could have Grift and if Whin wanted the masked stranger, but it was the last post on the last page.  Posting this in case you missed it.



 I had indeed missed it.  I was wondering why you weren't posting. *L*

"The lady will come with me (if she desires), and I would like to take Grift along as scouting IS the reason he's with us."


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 29, 2007)

The Hellfire Wyrm laughs at Yashar.

 "Do you honestly believe you are special? That you are significant in ANY sort of way? You blindly pursue a wild goose chace for these "disciples", stumbling around an island you haven't been to before, amongst forces you can't even imagine. I'm the fool? I'd say thats the pot calling the kettle black!" 


The lady steps foreward as her companions discuss their course for the future. 

 "I would actually like to go with Ichiru, if you all don't mind." 


 "No Man's Land?" 

The old man bellows out a jolly laugh. Smiling disarmingly at Lowryllyth, he regains his composure.

 "Thats does explain much. So you are victims of the pirates I would guess then. No, I am not travelling to that island, at least I wasn't planning to. I suppose you good folks would like a lift that way, since I'm pretty sure you can't get there on your own." 


OOC: People I am waiting for posts from: Bloodweaver1, Brother Allard.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 29, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Hellfire Wyrm laughs at Yashar.
> 
> "Do you honestly believe you are special? That you are significant in ANY sort of way? You blindly pursue a wild goose chace for these "disciples", stumbling around an island you haven't been to before, amongst forces you can't even imagine. I'm the fool? I'd say thats the pot calling the kettle black!"




"You assume too much about my motives, Wyrm. I serve my country in whichever way I see fit, not these gatekeepers. It's not in my countrys interest to destroy you, or you would already be dead. Your army has performed admirably, so I have come before you to investigate the possibility of our cooperation."


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "The lady will come with me (if she desires), and I would like to take Grift along as scouting IS the reason he's with us."




"Daidoji it would be better for me to assist Whin in this. I have found that amazing things occur when something stirs up a town and they think that only the locals are around.  Lips tend to loosen under these circumstances." Grift turns to Whin, "When you are ready."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Whin glances from the lady to Ichiru, then nods once.  "Of course, no problem at all."  With that, he proceeds to get them a room (As described before), and Teleport from it (Also as described before).


----------



## Rathan (Apr 29, 2007)

Meekor was Whins little green tail as per the moment as he followed the warrior/mage to his room and prepared himself for travel. His eyes memorized the room quietly as Whin rearranged slightly and he took note of this just in case.He made no noise once reaching the room and let Whin concentrate as much as he needed as he waited... though impatiently as always...


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 29, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "No Man's Land?"
> 
> The old man bellows out a jolly laugh. Smiling disarmingly at Lowryllyth, he regains his composure.
> 
> "Thats does explain much. So you are victims of the pirates I would guess then. No, I am not travelling to that island, at least I wasn't planning to. I suppose you good folks would like a lift that way, since I'm pretty sure you can't get there on your own."



"It seems I am in need of our indulgence." Inwardly, Lowyllyth panics at the truth of her words. If she failed to even _find_ the island, surely the Master would replace her with a seed closer to the Source. And if that were to occur, her next assignment would likely be to burn her own soul out making trinkets for the Master, or perhaps some even less pleasant task.

"It is much to ask, I know. But, would you would be so gracious as to provide transport for us and perhaps a few other survivors who are adrift nearby? I can assure you the cause is just. Dark workings are afoot on the island, and we have been sent to intervene before the whole world is thrown into chaos."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> A flare of anger washed over the Hellfire Wyrm's face as Obsidian questions it. It hisses a single word at the construct.
> 
> "Secrecy..."



"A counsel with Secrecy is then respectivily requested. For events, both large and small that will define our world are happening right now." States Obsidian. "Obvious this is, though not so obvious is that coroperation between us could insure our survivability."


----------



## moritheil (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Whin glances from the lady to Ichiru, then nods once.  "Of course, no problem at all."  With that, he proceeds to get them a room (As described before), and Teleport from it (Also as described before).




Ichiru nods as the others explain the reasoning behind Grift traveling with Whin.  "Until we meet again, then."  

Once Whin, Grift, and Meekor have left, he turns to the lady.  "Thank you for lending us your support.  Doubtless you wield potent power, but perhaps you could explain something of the nature of your abilities so that we might plan to work in concert?  Therin, I understand you love personal combat, but are there any conditions you find particularly suitable or unsuitable?"


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 30, 2007)

Grift Follows Whin & Meekor up to the room.  He lounges patiently on the bed while Whin goes about his task.  Grift has learned in the past to take moments of rest when he can get them.  He hadn't need to test his gear in a long while.  Through his many missions he has learned to blind & deafened grab what he needs from one of his many hiding places.  

Grift waits patiently until he believes Whin was ready to teleport then he slipped from the bed and floated in the middle of the room waiting for the inevitable from Whin.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 30, 2007)

The Lady pauses for a second at Ichiru's question, pondering how to best describe her skills to the world. Apparantly deciding on a method, she looks over to her companions.

 "I do believe actions speak louder than words" 

With that, she suddenly drops a dispel magic on Ichiru [sblock=Ichiru Only] (OOC: Dropping Mindblank, Starmantle, and Greater Luminous Armor) [/sblock]

Afterwards, before anyone can react, she discharges a horrid mental attack in the form of  60ft cone at her party members (OOC: Will save, DC 42. Failure means you are stunned for 11 rounds)

 "Satisfied?" 


The Hellfire Wyrm blinks at Obsidian's suggestion. 

 "Apparantly you do not understand me, Mortal. My Master WISHES secrecy. You will not be granted council, and you will leave these lands, forcefully if it comes to that." 


The second Hellfire Wyrm is also conversing with Yashar, albiet far away in the desert. 

 "And what is it you believe you could offer to us, Mr. "Mysterious Stranger"? I am not seeing such an incentive for us to forge our efforts together into one. Actually, now that I think on it, I don't even know what it is you want from us, If you are truly NOT a religious pawn in search of the disciples..." 


The old man nods his head in agreement. 

 "I do agree, there is dark workings afoot. Many more than people care to imagine. I suppose it depends on who you ask. Some could believe those religious types, sending fleet after fleet of ships to this island for decades to fight to stop a phantom evil they know nothing about. Or it much more tangible evil that wreaks havok on that island's small habitat. Take those pirates for instance. Horrid lot. Law enforcement won't even chase them anymore. They're the same as the Gloomwood Stalkers in that regard. Simply lost too many good men. Now its up to folks to defend themselves... But I do go on sometimes. I suppose it wouldn't be too far out of my way to give you a lift. It may shorten my vacation significantly, but heck, theres nothin more fun than givin honest folks a hand, now is there?" 

The old man gives Lowyllyth a friendly elbow poke and a wink.


Whin, Grift, and Meekor commence teleporting into one of the major cities in Hail, selecting a city call Gharbesht. They appear in the middle of a bustling marketplace, in bustling and alive city, the walls and buildings an odd but appealing shade of blue, and the roads paved with a silverlike substance. People notice the strange group of travellors, and they begin moving away and whispering to themselves. The party of adventurers have a feeling that they are not too welcome there.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

As soon as the Lady unleashes her mental attack, Therin tries to analyze the method she had used. He had only enough time to exclaim his surprise before being stunned.
"What are ye doin' ye damned fo....."

Will Save=35, Spellcraft check=30


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Whin glances around, noting that Grift is till invisible, he whispers "Split off and find out what you can discreetly.  We'll meet you back here in one hour."  Then he turns to Meekor "Well, my friend, how about a drink?" And heads to find the nearest tavern.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2007)

Meekor rubs his little green hands together and nodsnods rapidly to the much larger Whin.. his eyes seeming to light up at the mention of some fine spirits.... he quickly hopsteps within Whins shadow so to speak as he tails him to the nearest taven...

"mmmm good idea you do have my friend Whins, the best place to find information is in that of a drunken stupor or two.." the little goblin 'sidekick' uttered in a low gutteral tone as he looked about for anything other than themselves out of place along the way...

[sblock=Search, Spot, and Listen Checks]
Listen Check (1d20+16=36)
Spot Check (1d20+16=23)
Search Check (1d20+10=27)
If you need more of these checks once IN the taven... let me know Darimaus...[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 30, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "  Thats just it "mate". I don't have to be, as you so eloquently put, "diplomatic". My strength gets me through the day. And besides, I find honest bluntness much more polite than meaningless banter and a pretense of friendship. Now, in order to avoid wasting any more of your "oh so precious" time, I will make the offer simple. Carry the stone. Follow the Construct. We'll give you the location of the disciples. Accept, or get out of my sight.  "



"I have told you once before that I will not carry your bauble.  Nor do I have any intention of following that hulk." Morrigan gestures toward the retreating form of the behemoth.  "You, however, have my permission to do as you like.  Should I develop an interest in an individual's location, I generally determine it by less quotidian means."  Morrigan sneers.  The threat, though unstated, is palpable.

He does not leave.  Nor does he make any move to leave.  Rather, he intently studies the details of the man's face, memorizing it for future reference.

OOC: Readied action: _Time Stop_ on any aggressive move.

[SBLOCK=Active Effects]Mindblank, Longstrider, Greater Invisibility, Detect Magic, True Seeing[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 30, 2007)

The robed man continues to smile wickedly.

"  Then I suppose I shall be on my way... But not after I give you something to remember me by!  "

The robed man whips out a dagger and attempts a quick strike at Morrigan, whos timestop goes off.


The three warriors in Hail begin to plot their next actions, when they spot a troupe of four guards and a what appears to be an armored mage march into the area and start questioning people, who begin to point the intruders out.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 30, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The second Hellfire Wyrm is also conversing with Yashar, albiet far away in the desert.
> 
> "And what is it you believe you could offer to us, Mr. "Mysterious Stranger"? I am not seeing such an incentive for us to forge our efforts together into one. Actually, now that I think on it, I don't even know what it is you want from us, If you are truly NOT a religious pawn in search of the disciples..."




"No, no, I AM in search of the disciples, I just resent being called a pawn. Perhaps you can give me some directions..."


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 30, 2007)

The Hellfire Wyrm begins to show signs of impatience.

 "So we're back to this again? What possible reason is there for us to want to work with you? You must begin to understand, you have been brought here under false pretences. These disciples are meaningless to anyone who is not part of the religious sect. Everyone else simply classifies then as a form of living natural disasters and goes on with their lives. We have no interest in your quest. As such, we have no interest in helping you!"


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 30, 2007)

ooc: This is getting embarrassing for me. I did not intend to play the character this way, but I guess idiocy just happens . Maybe I can get him killed and start fresh, or redeem him by beating a more powerful opponent, but the conversation doesn't seem to be going that way. Meh, he has no reason to continue this exchange in any way at this time.
-

"Right. I'll let you go on your way then."

He contunies towards Thrall.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*

“I am far beyond Mortals as you are beyond Chromatic Lizards.” States the large hellish looking construct like creature. “Make no mistake of this and I will respectivily heed your words.” He finishes before taking hold of his shield and securing his hammer back across his shoulders. "The offer that I present is then turned towards you. An army of the Gods has marched onto this island. The reason, for whatever value it is to be held at, will not be ignored and needs to be remedied. Assitance in this remedy is what I respectivily request. In return, silence from others that share the same words as I."


----------



## Unkabear (May 1, 2007)

Grift is careful not to touch the ground as he floats invisibly above the crowd.  The words of Whin were not necessary as that was his whole purpose, but he was wise enough to hold his tongue.  He was not in the mood for a direct confrontation with Whin, gatekeepers orders or not. 

Grift took to the air and simply listened in the wake of the others.  Slipping close enough to catch conversations where he could and all round gauge the crowds.  Grift decided not to follow the others  but instead stick to the Marketplace.  Grift stuck to the best out of the way places that still put him in good listening range of the populace.  As well he unslung his crossbow and held it lightly in his hands.

(OOC though invisible still using his hide skill The link includes a modifier to hide I thought was added for invis, but cannot remember where I found it so instead of 85 the hide check is 45 + whatever modifier you would like to add for invisibility.  Aside from that gather info 16, listen 41, move silent 43, spot 43 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1008679 )


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

(OOC - I have a sinking feeling those of us on the ships are stalling out. No updates? What about the Dragon Tow Service? GM?)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 1, 2007)

_Tekumo continues towing the wreckage towards the other boat_


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 1, 2007)

Jareel sits pensively on the wreckage while it makes it way through the waves.  He silently meditates to make sense of the situation.  "We set out, 10 boats strong acoss the ocean" He muses,"but we 3 were cut down, and yet the 7 continued onward without us."  

"Cuthbert be a fickle diety." Jareel chuckles at this thought.  

Jareel says aloud to his fellow survivors,"I have a sinking feeling that we are currently treading water, both literally and figuratively.  I pray some good news makes it our way."   He then shrugs and scans the horizon, while glancing periodically to the large golden form above him.

[sblock=OOC] Can we get a roll call for all of us shipwrecked folks on the wreckage? [/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The old man nods his head in agreement.
> 
> "I do agree, there is dark workings afoot. Many more than people care to imagine. I suppose it depends on who you ask. Some could believe those religious types, sending fleet after fleet of ships to this island for decades to fight to stop a phantom evil they know nothing about. Or it much more tangible evil that wreaks havok on that island's small habitat. Take those pirates for instance. Horrid lot. Law enforcement won't even chase them anymore. They're the same as the Gloomwood Stalkers in that regard. Simply lost too many good men. Now its up to folks to defend themselves... But I do go on sometimes. I suppose it wouldn't be too far out of my way to give you a lift. It may shorten my vacation significantly, but heck, theres nothin more fun than givin honest folks a hand, now is there?"
> 
> The old man gives Lowyllyth a friendly elbow poke and a wink.



Lowryllyth puts on a smile, that she hopes doesn't look pained, at his amiable gesture. "It will take me several minutes to contact the other survivors. If you will pardon me ..."

Lowryllyth Corresponds with Munthrek (the afformentioned conversation), then coordinates with the captain to meet.


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

OOC: Nephtys, I apologize for the way things are going. But to be honest, you are going to need to understand that Yashar, as well as ALL the other PCs, are sort of out of their element here. I'll give this to you as an intelligence check based on the way the dragon has been acting towards you. You are not the first group of powerful PCs to set foot on this island. People like you have become a comminality in this world, which is completely detached from the outside. As such, I was kind of hoping you would give the dragon a reason to forge an alliance with you, rather than assuming merely your presence was all it would take to awe the CR 26 creature. If you want your character to be treaty properly by the denizens, you are going to have to do something to stand out. Just a suggestion.

Yashar takes off back towards the swamp in order to regain his bearings. Once he has his location and direction firmly set in his mind, he continues on his journey to Thrall. As he continues on, the swamp begins to dissappear, and gives way to another grassy plains. He immediatly spots a group of men on horses, who appear to notice him as well and begin travelling in his general direction.


OOC: I apologize to those currently on the wrecked boats, I was hoping to get a little further with the old man before the rest of the party makes it there, but I suppose now is a good time to pick things up again. 

Guided by Lowyllyth's directions, the group of wrecked shipgoers manage to get themselves to where their rescue ship awaited. After they all manage to climb aboard, the old man points to the sky and makes a declaration to the world,

 "Off to No Man's Land!!!"  

The ship shudders suddenly, and takes off at a tremendous speed, similar to the way the fleet of boats was travelling earlier. 

 "We should make port in no time, my new found friends. While we wait, can I interest any of you in some tea?" 


As Obsidian begins to walk away, an evil feminine voice rings through his and the dragon's heads.

 "Why hello dragon!!! Would you like to come play with me again? Te he he he. You can even bring your friend. I am in such need of some good fun." 

The dragon looks off to the mountain angrily. 

 "Wench!" 

He then takes flight and begins to head to the source of the voice.


The group of five soldiers begin to walk towards Whin and his companion, though a pair of them break away to talk to an old wizard who points out the direction that Grift went in. After words are exchanged, they jog to rejoin the main group pushing their way through the crowd of people gathering in a ring around the adventurers. The armored mage stops for a moment, whispers some words to himself. Then they continue towards their goal. 

 "Halt! Our lord demands an audience with you!" 

As the mage speaks, a gust of wind and a shadow rush across the market, a bronze dragon flying by over the rooftops in the direction of Grift.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "We should make port in no time, my new found friends. While we wait, can I interest any of you in some tea?"




"Why yes, thank you" says Munthrek to his host as he climbs aboard. Tekumo, now ploymorphed into human form, also replies with a yes. "It is most kind of you to help us on our journey Mr....."

_ Munthrek waits for the old man to give his name, while Tekumo looks about the ship to see if anything points to this being a bad idea
Tekumo's Spot = 18_


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Thorn waits for introductions to be over, then asks, "We were attacked by spellcasters of shadowy aspect...though they were solid enough to the touch, as we discovered. Do you know anything of them? One of them had some kind of...symbol on its forehead."


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The group of five soldiers begin to walk towards Whin and his companion, though a pair of them break away to talk to an old wizard who points out the direction that Grift went in. After words are exchanged, they jog to rejoin the main group pushing their way through the crowd of people gathering in a ring around the adventurers. The armored mage stops for a moment, whispers some words to himself. Then they continue towards their goal.
> 
> "Halt! Our lord demands an audience with you!"
> 
> As the mage speaks, a gust of wind and a shadow rush across the market, a bronze dragon flying by over the rooftops in the direction of Grift.





After glancing up at the dragon for a moment, Whin's eyes glare dangerously at the guard.  "I do not respond well to demands.  If a Lord were to REQUEST My presence, however, I would of course oblige.  I'm certain you must have gotten your words mixed up in the excitement.  I will give you a chance to restate the question, as I'm sure your lord does not intend to insult us."  He crosses his arms and glances down at Meekor before returning his dangerous smile to the guard's leader.

OOC
Readied action: If any guards make a move to grab Meekor or Whin, he says simply yet sharply "Don't".  If they keep trying, Twinned Chain Missile followed by a quickened empowered scorching ray (splitting the ray attacks between guards).
BTW, Did I get a good enough look at the dragon to tell aprox how big or old it was?
EDIT : Also, While the inhabitants of this island may be used to 'powerful beings' coming and going all the time, keep in mind what WE are used to.. 
In my case, Whin is a Lawful Evil being who was designed and raised by his government specificaly to destroy things, and he has never met anything or anyone he considers his equal with the exception of Meekor, who showed him 'the light'.  He WILL toast these guys (or attempt it) if they tick him off.


----------



## Nephtys (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Nephtys, I apologize for the way things are going. But to be honest, you are going to need to understand that Yashar, as well as ALL the other PCs, are sort of out of their element here. I'll give this to you as an intelligence check based on the way the dragon has been acting towards you. You are not the first group of powerful PCs to set foot on this island. People like you have become a comminality in this world, which is completely detached from the outside. As such, I was kind of hoping you would give the dragon a reason to forge an alliance with you, rather than assuming merely your presence was all it would take to awe the CR 26 creature. If you want your character to be treaty properly by the denizens, you are going to have to do something to stand out. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Yashar takes off back towards the swamp in order to regain his bearings. Once he has his location and direction firmly set in his mind, he continues on his journey to Thrall. As he continues on, the swamp begins to dissappear, and gives way to another grassy plains. He immediatly spots a group of men on horses, who appear to notice him as well and begin travelling in his general direction.




ooc: There's no need for you to apologize, I'm the one who ed it up. I should have had Yashar do some research on this new world before just flying away. With his limited social skills he will probably have great difficulties motivating anyone to do anything, a good reason to join a party I guess...
-

He heads closer and lands before them. "What news from the east?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> As Obsidian begins to walk away, an evil feminine voice rings through his and the dragon's heads.
> 
> "Why hello dragon!!! Would you like to come play with me again? Te he he he. You can even bring your friend. I am in such need of some good fun."
> 
> ...



As the large Dragon takes to flight, Obsidian quickly begins to follow it, aiming to lend aid in whatever way he can. For he knows that who ever this 'women' could be, her intentions were not in the best interest of his Lord.

His eyes gleam as the possibility of combat comes near.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 1, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis Monk 20 hp:201/201*

Jareel is relieved to be back on a boat that is not splintered into 1000 pieces.  Jareel scans the boat, looking for anything out of the ordinary (Spot +24; spot check (1d20+24=37) 

Jareel then gathers near the Old man and strikes up a conversation with him.  

"Thank you for your kindness and generosity, I will gladly take you up on your offer of tea,  is there anything we can do to repay you?"
[sblock=ooc] Jareel is immune to all poisons    [/sblock]

"Do you ply the waters near No Man's Land often?  What could you tell me about No Man's Land, or the traffic to and from it?  I'm curious about these pirates you mentioned, do you know who they are, or who they are in the employ of?  Have they plagued you before?"

"I apologize for the onslaught of questions, but with the happenings of the day, I feel adrift without harbor."

[sblock=die rolls]
Sense Motive    +24
Gather Information	+7
Diplomacy	+25
Sense Motive    +24

1d20+24-> [6,24] = (30)
1d20+7-> [6,7] = (13)
1d20+25-> [12,25] = (37)
1d20+24-> [12,24] = (36)

1d20+24=30, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+25=37, 1d20+24=36 
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, While the inhabitants of this island may be used to 'powerful beings' coming and going all the time, keep in mind what WE are used to..
> In my case, Whin is a Lawful Evil being who was designed and raised by his government specificaly to destroy things, and he has never met anything or anyone he considers his equal with the exception of Meekor, who showed him 'the light'.  He WILL toast these guys (or attempt it) if they tick him off.
> [/color]




Ok, I know I am not putting stuff in sblocks for each section, because I really do want everyone to read everything. But could we hold off giving responses to other peoples sections? That note was for Nephtys, based off of YASHARS experience with the world. It doesn't apply to you in the same light.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 1, 2007)

Morrigan nearly squeals with glee as the world grinds to a halt around him.  The raw exercise of power is such a delight to the senses.  Working quickly, he prepares for the coming battle as best he can in the limited time available.

Time stop duration: 2, natch.  Spells cast: 1) Divine Power, 2) Shapechange (Blaspheme [LM 85]).

Initiative for Morrigan and Taibhse, respectively: 6 & 25.

[SBLOCK=Morrigan as Blaspheme + Divine Power]medium undead;
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +10, Spot +10, darkvision 60';
*Languages:* Common, Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Infernal
----------------------------
*AC* 44, flatfooted 40, touch 17;
*DR* 5/slash;
*HP* 109 (HD 13d6+7d8+20temp);
*Fort* +27, *Ref* +24, *Will* +42;
----------------------------
*Speed* 40' (50' w/lonstrider);
*Melee* +1 spear of deadly precision +33/+28/+23/+18 (1d8+13/20/x3) (+2d6 sneak attack) and bite +28 (1d6+6 and blasphemous contact);
*Ranged* +1 spear of deadly precision +24 (1d8+13/20/x3, 20 ft) (+2d6 sneak attack);
*Base Atk* +20, *Grapple* +32;
*Atk Options* dread secret, true lies, blasphemous contact, erratic charge;
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 34, Dex 18, Con -, Int 30, Wis 30, Cha 22.
*Racial Abilities:* blasphemous contact (when striking a non-evil creature, the creature is stunned for one round and takes 1d6 pts of strength damage, no save), erratic charge (when charging, can make one turn of up to 90 degrees);
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ok, I know I am not putting stuff in sblocks for each section, because I really do want everyone to read everything. But could we hold off giving responses to other peoples sections? That note was for Nephtys, based off of YASHARS experience with the world. It doesn't apply to you in the same light.




OOC: Sorry, i read the part about "as well as ALL the other PCs" and thought you were talking to everyone, so I figured I'd throw that into my post so I didn't get a similar response of "they're used to powerful people so they won't treat you any different", as such WILL get either them or Whin killed.


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

The old man laughs heartily at the bombardment of questions layed upon him by the adventurers.

 "Ho ho ho, to be young again. Slow down there, and let an old man get his bearings." 

He walks over to a table set up on the deck and takes a seat, helping himself to the tea that was prepared upon it. 

 "Ahhhh, I do love a good cup of tea. Anyways, where should I start? I suppose an introduction would be appropriate. I am Phelan Adraid, Jack of all trades, retired from most of them." 

He gives the adventurers a smile and a wink.

 "And do I sail around here often... of course I do, for I am a wayfinder like the captain of your fleet is. I am free to sail to wherever it is I want, and I will always find my way home again. As for the more specific questions, let give er a go. I believe that your question of what goes in and out of the island is quite simple. You and them.Adventurers sail to the island to help the church with their "disciple" problem, and the pirate ambush some ships, kidnap as much warriors as they can, and leave. Sad thing is, the kidnapped warriors end up joining their ranks somehow, so they are basically forging themselves an army out of you people. What they are called, what their goals are, nobody knows any of these things. I suppose it stems from a lack of a dialog. Though you should feel lucky, the pirates propably won't be attacking again. Simply put, there wouldn't be enough gains for attacking a lone small ship. Thats how I get around anyways." 


Obsidian makes his way over the volcanic terrain as quickly as he can manage. He finally manages to make his way around the volcano itself in the direction of the fighting, and the scene that greets him would have stunned a lesser man. On the other side of the mountain, stood a stunningly beutiful woman, her most notable feautre at this distance being her fiery red hair. In both hands, she weilded two whips, with thin daggers attached to the ends. Currently she was using them to buzzsaw her was though a horde of fire elementals, fire mephits, fire giants, and hellfire golems. Obsidian watches her for a moment, as a group of fire mephits descend from the sky to attack her. As they fly away from their assault, four of them seem to be suspended in midair over the woman. An odd shimmering begins to occur in the sky bewteen the mephits and their tormentor, and something begins to materialize, shifting into existance around the mephits and then trailing their way back over the womans face, revealing what appears to be at this distacne, the head of a Mind Flayer. The four mephits begin to dry out and compress, their bodies shriking in on themselves. Suddenly, the tentacles and face being to dissappear, leaving only four drained lumps of bone and flesh, and a look of pure bloodthirst on the face of the woman, who licks her lips and laughs at the heavens. A fire giant attacks from behind, but is quickly rewarded with an upwards slash by the whipdaggers, splitting his facial feautres in two. It is quickly followed up by the other whip as she spins a dance of death and slits the giants throat. it is about this time that the Dragon reached the fight. It begins to rain attack after attack of pure nautral fury down on the woman, who playfully dodges out of the way of each strike, lashing out at the creautre with her whip casually, as if she were playing a game. Suddenly, her face hardens for a moment and she plants a wicked strike on the dragons face, causing a hideous cut. The dragon roared in agony, suddenly teleporting away, re-appearing above its combatant, and unleashing its hellfire fury upon her while circling around in the air. It breathes twice more before the woman begins to cackle at it mentally, allowing the telepathy to reach all in the area.

 "You're not being fair dragon! But I suppose it will just make the game more interesting! Te he he he." 

As the dragon dives to use its breath attack a forth time, the woman jumps into the air and unleashes an attack of her own. The two cones pass through each other, one burning and scorching the woman's flesh, the other dropping the dragon, and leaving it stunned on the ground, unable to properly defend itself. She strolls over to her downed opponent, and begins whipping its face repeatedly, leaving horrid gashes in its serpentine features.

 "I always do have so much fun when you play with me dragon. I love my trips here, te he he he." 


The armored mage falters for a moment, unsure about how to continue. Regaining his composure, he tries again to portray his masters will.

[colr=silver] "My lord "requests" the pleasure of your presence. If you would "please" come with me, it would be greatly appreciated." [/color]


Morrigan makes his transformation, but his opponent seems unfaltered by the change in shape and size of his opponent. In fact, hate seems to be burning in his eyes more passionatly now, as he follows through with his attack and pierces at Morrigan with his dagger. Strangely, as the blade comes into contact with magic, it seems to cause the effect to cease, passing through Morrigan's defense, and brining the struck part of him into sight as the blade stabs into his flesh (OOC: One as travelled as Morrigan can now recognize the effects on an Antimagic Field like effect. He takes 51 points of subduel damage *since your undead form is negated while he strikes you, you are still subject to the subduel btw*).

OOC: Its now Taibhse turn to act.


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, i read the part about "as well as ALL the other PCs" and thought you were talking to everyone, so I figured I'd throw that into my post so I didn't get a similar response of "they're used to powerful people so they won't treat you any different", as such WILL get either them or Whin killed.




Thats just it though, his character learned that thats the way people will treat him. So he has to judge his responses and expectation respectivly. Your character still lacks in experience on this issue, so in roleplaying terms, you have to strike the same stance you would anyways, and whatever happens happens. You need to learn your own lessons. As for the "as well as ALL the other PCs" part, that was a simple linking of his being out of his element with the realization that everyone else would be to. That part was still addressed to him.


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

ooc: Which is exactly what I stated.. Whin's a LE Power Being who's used to being the Big Fish.  He doesn't like being mis-treated or insulted, and will respond the way he's always responded, until he has reason to do otherwise.  I hadn't meant anything else by it.


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ooc: Which is exactly what I stated.. Whin's a LE Power Being who's used to being the Big Fish.  He doesn't like being mis-treated or insulted, and will respond the way he's always responded, until he has reason to do otherwise.  I hadn't meant anything else by it.




OOC: Ah, long drawn out conversations over nothing. What I'm saying isn't that what you said was wrong, but that responding to somebody elses post section was. I'm sure you've learned your lesson now, so this entire conversation is irrelevant. If in the future you want to comment on such a thing, I can link you to a nice OOC thread where it would be slightly more appropriate.


OOC: And btw, you guys didn't see the dragon long enough to identify its size or age, since it was flying at full speed and was only seen when it was pretty much directly over you, since it was flying just over the rooftops.


OOC: Blaspemous Contact only works on bite attacks.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 1, 2007)

Taibhse breaks cover and charges the robed man, stepping between the veil of shadow as he does so [ghost step].  

Attack: 1d20+24+2[invisible]+2[flanking]+2[charge] = 39
Damage: 1d6+6= 11: 5d6[sudden strike]= 18 : paralysis (FortNeg, DC 27)
AC=29 for rest of round


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

It has been written in the scriptures of his Lord, that when you locked in epic/mortal combat, you will fight as if you were to be forever remembered by your deeds on that battle field. For one day, you will be. 

Will this be Obsidian’s day? Only his Lord will know for certain. A deep hellish gleam grows with in Obsidian's eyes as he focuses on the female daemon. In a smooth motion he releases his large shield, allowing it to float defensively in front of him, and unlocks Granite from his broad shoulders. Granite, a large hammer even for him, sits comfortably in his metallic grip. Without hesitation Obsidian and Granite charge forth after the Daemon Queen. 

OOC: 
Free Action: Will hold from raging/berserking as long as possible until he is about to strike or if he gets hit. Which he will then berserk/rage anyway. The point being is to maintain the highest AC for as long possible until he strikes. 
Full Round Action: Charge: 60ft/round, Reach: 10ft, Att: 41 (46 -5PA) Damage: 3d8 +3d6 +56 (heals half damage plus five +36)
Immediate Action: If target is still within melee range he will use 1 charge of his boots to gain an immediate melee attack, regardless if his charge attack hits. Att: 39 (42 -3PA), Damage: 3d8 +48. (heals half damage plus five +30)
Current effects: AC 30/24, DR 7/Adam, Immunities: Critical Hits, All mind affects from spells and abilities (good & bad), Non-leathal Damage, death & necormancy effects, ability drain & damage, energy drain, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, healing subschool, and transmutations

I did not make any rolls for I was not aware if this was a surprise round or if he would have any flanking bonuses. Feel free to make/edit the rolls as you see fit. 

grumblegrumbleSilent begins to make a new charactergrumblegrumble


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

While Taibhse fails to catch his opponent by surprise, he does manage to stab the robed man. (OOC: Btw, just to let you know, your weapon is unable to produce its paralitic effects because of the antimagic shielding your opponent. On a different note, it turns out you can't actually use Necrotic Focus to deliver paralysis, only energy drain and ability damage, but I've already let some things slide for other characters, so I'm going to give it to you anyway)

The robed man smiles as bloodlust begins to set in. He tumbles underneath the undead's feat, and then procedes to fight back by slashing the undead with his own dagger in retaliation (OOC: Dealing the Ghoul 40 points of damage), and then preceeds to move away, dissapearing from sight. (OOC: Spot checks DC 33 to see him, blindsight ect will not work)

OOC: Morrigans turn.


Yashar is greated by the now greatly relieved soldiers on horses. 

"Oh thank the gods, your not one of the Fire Hordes are you? That must make you a religious warrior. We were getting nervous. After all, those attacks of theirs are striking closer and closer towards our borders."


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

Obsidian charges across the battlefield, drawing the attention of the evil woman, who stops lashing the downed dragon and turns to greet her new plaything.

 "Come on big boy! Show me what you got!" 

Granite lunges for the wicked creature, hoping to taste her blood, but fails to connect, the agile woman simply sidestepping the blows. (OOC: Int check, you were close enough to hitting her that you may consider taking off your power attack)

 "Oooh, so close! You almost got me there!" 

She cackles wickedly as she commences her own counterattack, the Illithid face once again overtaking her features. She slashes at the constuct with her whips, dealing a horrid amount of damage to her new attacker, then followed up with her tentacles. (OOC: She hit him five times with the whips and connected with 2 tentacle attacks. Including DR, you've taken a total of 169 damage.) She steps back smiling and winks at Obsidian.

 "You're turn."


----------



## Fenris2 (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The old man laughs heartily at the bombardment of questions layed upon him by the adventurers.
> 
> "Ho ho ho, to be young again. Slow down there, and let an old man get his bearings."




Sylvie wings her way over to the old man and says, "Thanks for giving us a lift.  (Then curiosity overcomes here and she blurts) Sooo how come these boats move so fast?  And why doesn't teleport work?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

OOC: Still waiting to my answer in the OOC thread.     

His advantage would be judge by tacticians as wasted. Too much power used against an unknown enemy. He cares little of tacticians and their thoughts. They know little of what it is truly like to be in the ‘think’. How is one to judge their advasaries with out first fighting them. 

Obsidian continues to press his attack. He ignores the damage from the possessed women and especially her taunts. 

OOC: 
Full Attack Action 1: Attack: +42/42/37/32/27   Damage: 3d8+34 (+2d6 Holy, +1d6 vs Outsiders)(heals half damage plus five +36)
Immediate Action: Use three charges from his Belt of Battle to get another Full Attack Action. 
Full Attack Action 2: Attack: +42/42/37/32/27   Damage: 3d8+34 (+2d6 Holy, +1d6 vs Outsiders)(heals half damage plus five +36)
Free Action: Intimidating Rage: +23 Intimidate roll, failed = Shaken

Current effects: HP: 225/359, AC: 24, DR 7/Adam, Immunities: Critical Hits, All mind affects from spells and abilities (good & bad), Non-leathal Damage, death & necormancy effects, ability drain & damage, energy drain, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, healing subschool, and transmutations


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

Obsidian goes into a flury of attacks, pressing harder and harder into his nimble opponent, until he manages to strike a quick succesion of hits. (OOC: 3 hits. After DR, you dealt 99 damage)

As she gets struck, she uses the time to sidestep the remaining attacks and back away from Obsidian, lashing out with a single hit from the whip (She is now 30 ft away. She deals him 30 damage after DR)

 "Te he he, this is starting to get interesting. I knew you wouldn't dissapoint me. You're like a big, spiky teddy bear!" 


 "Ah, youth and their overwhelming curiousity. It works quite simple my friend. These boats are surrounded by an aura that negates all outside forces that are normaly encountered. It does not deal with air resistance, with wind resistance, with the effects of the storm, or even opposing currents. Paired with a magical source of locomotion, you can get some pretty amazing speeds out of them. As for your teleportion question, the answer is propably not to why can't you teleport from "here", and more of why can't you teleport to "there". I'd guess that when the ships were attacked, the Captain followed proper defensive protocal and opened up the ships dimensional anchor to prevent those who had seen the vessel go by from boarding it via teleportation. Sadly, it also means stragglers are left behind, but as they say, the problems of the many outweight the problems of the few. At least, thats how they see it. Would you like some more tea?"


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

OOC: Bloodweaver1: Btw, I guess this got deleted somehow, but your third hit wasn't from your 2 full rounds, but from another attack of opportunity.


----------



## Unkabear (May 2, 2007)

Grift sees the dragon and smiles.  He finds a nice place high up and wills himself visible.  If they were so desperate as to send a dragon after him then perhaps they had something to say to him.  

Grift waved to the dragon as it closed with him "Good day fine sir." he began as it came in close.


----------



## Fenris2 (May 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "Ah, youth and their overwhelming curiousity. It works quite simple my friend. These boats are surrounded by an aura that negates all outside forces that are normaly encountered. It does not deal with air resistance, with wind resistance, with the effects of the storm, or even opposing currents. Paired with a magical source of locomotion. . .  At least, thats how they see it. Would you like some more tea?"




Sylvie says, "Thank you, but no.  We Sylphs don't eat, or drink, or sleep or...  Well we don't do most of that stuff anyway.   So I have never heard of dimensional anchor being an area spell... interesting.  (Almost to herself) I wonder why it did not stop ethereal travel though? Very strange!  (Then in a very curious voiced)  Does your ship have one that I could see? "
  "(After a pause she continues) So what sorts of things do you do if you don't mind my asking?  Are you a privateer, or a merchant, or a fisherman, or I know... a smuggler maybe? But a nice one, or maybe... hmmm."

Sylvie will ty to set  him at ease (as much 'at ease' as a hyper active sylph can set anyone anyway) and see what she can learn about these dimensional anchors for now, and why they did not seem to prevent ethereal travel..

Diplomacy 29,  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1015582


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

"You don't seem to understand. The Dimensional anchor doesn't effect other people, it effects the ship. Its localized. Theres no reason why it would be doing anything to you here. As for my profession, I call myself a Jack of all Trades, though I am retired from most of them, at the insistance from my apprentice. Honestly, just because elves live for hundreds of years, they get so nitpickish at the slightest signs of aging. I'm still in my prime!" 


The Dragon perches on a house down the block, obviously keeping an eye on Grift. The sounds of marching begin to echo thoughout the streets as a squad of 12 footsoldiers move into the area. 

 "Hail to you traveller. We are here to ask you to come with us."


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The armored mage falters for a moment, unsure about how to continue. Regaining his composure, he tries again to portray his masters will.
> 
> "My lord "requests" the pleasure of your presence. If you would "please" come with me, it would be greatly appreciated."



Whin turns again to Meekor and speaks in his friends native tongue "Ah there, you see my friend, they are not all ignorant and ill-mannered."  Returning his gaze to the 'captain', he nods and returns to common "Lead."


----------



## Brother Allard (May 2, 2007)

Morrigan's form pulses yet again - feathers sprout from his arms and claws grip the earth as he springs into the air as an Avoral.  He climbs in the direction in which his foe departed, searching the area to no avail [spot: 24, double move].

Taibshe spins, searching, also with no luck [spot:19].  Disappearing, he gives chase [hide: 46, move silently: 44, and listen:26, double move].

[SBLOCK=Morrigan as Avoral + Divine Power]Morrigan as avoral + divine power
large outsider (extraplanar, good)
*Alignment* NE, *Patron* Vecna (oracle),
*Init* +9; *Senses* Listen +10, Spot +18, darkvision 60';
*Languages:* Common, Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Infernal
----------------------------
*AC* 34, flatfooted 25, touch 22;
*DR* 10/evil or silver
*HP* 246 (HD 13d6+7d8+160) subdual 51
*Fort* +35, *Ref* +29, *Will* +42;
----------------------------
*Speed* 50 ft., fly 90 ft. (good);
*Size/Reach* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Melee* +1 spear of deadly precision +26/+21/+16/+11 (1d8+5/20/x3, 20 ft) (+2d6 sneak attack);
*Ranged* +1 spear of deadly precision +30 (1d8+5/20/x3, 20 ft) (+2d6 sneak attack);
*Base Atk* +20, *Grapple* +29;
*Atk Options* dread secret, true lies, ;
----------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 29, Con 26, Int 30, Wis 30, Cha 22.
*Form Abilities:* fear aura (DC 26), lay on hands (246 hp), speak with animals, +8 to spot checks;[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rathan (May 2, 2007)

Meekor looked the the captain and shook his head, then once Whin turned to him to speak he nodded once more with a toothy and nasty smile... " mmmm so's I see Whins, buts he's lucky, I would have rather drained his lifeforce from a distance...." the little goblin uttered is his native tongue back to the warrior/mage as he would again move to follow Whin to this mans leader. Something did not seem right with the dragon and then the guards. All this over a few newcommers? Meekor had assumed that this band of the gods best of best would have been announced to the country and it's inhabitants, why then would they delay the champions more than they had to with silly banter?...


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

Morrigan and his companion search for their opponent, but in the end their efforts were in vain. All they manage to locate is a scrap of paper tacked to a tree marked with the words "Be seeing ya".


The three adenturers in Hail are marched smartly down the sliver roads. They notice that some of the houses seem to have silver doors and window bars. Wether or not this seemed odd to the adventurers, they did note one interesting occurance on their travel through the city. A woman wrapped in tattered scraps attempted to cross the silver streets, and as she did so smoke billowed out from under her feet. She made it to the otherside, but collapsed in a twitching heap as the group passed by. They eventually reach a gigantic castle, completely crafted out of silver. The gate opens to allow them entry, and they see that the theme carries on into the inside of the massive structure. They are lead into a throne room, where they were greeted by the King of Hail.

 "Ah, the travellers from our religious friends from the north. I bid you all welcome. Is there anything I can offer you? Food? Lodgings? My home is your home, as they say." 


The travellers on the boat continue their conversation with the old man as the ship makes its way to the island. It arrives at its destination, a modest little port with a single house on a hillside. The group has never been so happy to see land.

 "There you are, my newfound friends. Land Ho!. You will find that we are at the Northwest of the Island. Below us is a grand mountain range protected by the nicest group of Nomadic Barbarians. To the East of us... well I wouln't really suggest you venture into that area. Now if you'll excuse me, its time for my midday nap. I'm not as energetic as you youngsters."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

The volcanic stones that litter the ground turn into small clouds of dark ash as he moves his feet in a small circle around the formidable Daemon Queen. Granite spins loosely, hungry in his metallic grip. Its thirst for her blood is greater than a desert’s craving for the rain. For each action, there is an equal and opposite re-action. Is her existence the re-action to his, or was he brought here to bring an end to hers. 

There is a certain level of decisiveness within his steps. When suddenly and without warning he hurls his body into action and within a blink of an eye closes the distance between him and his adversary.

OOC: 
Full Round Action: Charge Attack: +46, Damage: 3d8+3d6+34 (+2d6 Holy, +1d6 vs Outsiders)
Immediate Action: Use one charge (last one) from his Skirmisher Boots to get another melee attack. Attack: +46, Damage: 3d8+3d6+34 (+2d6 Holy, +1d6 vs Outsiders)
Free Action: Intimidating Rage: +23 Intimidate roll, failed = Shaken

Current effects: HP: 225/359, AC: 24, DR 7/Adam, Immunities: Critical Hits, All mind affects from spells and abilities (good & bad), Non-lethal Damage, death & necromancy effects, ability drain & damage, energy drain, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, healing sub-school, and transmutations


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

OOC:Since you haven't posted any rolls, I'm going to assume that you wanted me to roll for you. I've posted the links to the rolls as well. (If thats not the case, feel free to correct me btw)

 Attack Rolls 

One hit

 Damage Roll 

44 damage (After DR)

Obsidian charges once more, lunging at his strange foe, who sidesteps easily, but catches her off guard as he switches to a horizontal slash, Slamming the powerful waepon into chest. She continues laughing wickedly as she backs away from the enraged construct and waits 40 feet away from him. (OOC: Your turn again)

*Edit: I forgot the Holy damage, I added another 11 damage dealt (I didn't bother to post this roll since its less significant, and I'm lazy  )


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 3, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

He ignores her taunts. Instead he lets his combat prowlness do all of his talking. Churning his feat, he lunges at her again. This time, instead of gaining an additional attack he uses his energies from his amulet in hoping to by pass some of her defenses. 

OOC: 
Full Attack Action: Charge, Attack: +46, Damage: 3d8+3d6+34 (+2d6 Holy, +1d6 vs Outsiders)
Immediate Action: Use one charge from his Amulet to make his Charge attack a *melee touch attack*. 

Current effects: HP: 257/359, AC: 24, DR 7/Adam, Immunities: Critical Hits, All mind affects from spells and abilities (good & bad), Non-lethal Damage, death & necromancy effects, ability drain & damage, energy drain, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, healing sub-school, and transmutations


----------



## Voidrazor (May 3, 2007)

OOC - During the trip, Lowryllyth makes a point of shaking hands with everyone aboard, so as to be able to contact them later if they get split up. How long does the voyage take?


----------



## Unkabear (May 3, 2007)

Grift put away his crossbow & flew down to the soldiers and fell in line though he still refrained from touching the ground.  When he was brought before the King of Hail Grift decided to keep his mouth closed unless things began to go south.  But still Grift remained vigilant in listening to the king to ensure that the words that he spoke were the words that he meant.

(ooc Sense motive 44 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1017976)


----------



## Brother Allard (May 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "Be seeing ya".



Morrigan crumples the note and flings it to the ground with a curse.  "You'd better hope not," he mutters.  "Now that I know your trick, you're nothing but meat."

He shifts back to his customary form, but not after laying on the avoral's hands to heal the remainder of the subdual damage.  He grabs Taibhse, casts _Shadow Walk_, and continues toward Thrall.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Whin nods his head to the guards as they show him to the king, and greets the King himself with a bow.. But not one of supplication, a couteous one showing respect and equality.
"greetings, fair king.  We need neither of those things, though If I may be permitted to ask of you a few questions?"
Assuming the King agrees, Whin smiles and clears his throat. "Thank you, sire.  As you have surmissed, we are members of the God's Chosen, called forth to your island.  I am getting the feeling, however, that not all of you WANT us or think we are needed.  I was wondering if you could enlighten us as to why that is?  One would think that with all these things going on you would welcome aid, even if it is from outsiders... Unless you think we pose a threat to your current way of life?"  
*After he's received a response, and if the king seems to be willing to talk more*
"Hmm, I see.  I was wondering, then, if you could also grace us with some information?  We know little of your kingdom, or indeed anything on this island.  Particularily I am interested in your opinions on these disciples, the undead that I have heard are terrorizing another country, and a man known as "Aelim", who was last known to be in your country."


----------



## Rino (May 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The travellers on the boat continue their conversation with the old man as the ship makes its way to the island. It arrives at its destination, a modest little port with a single house on a hillside. The group has never been so happy to see land.
> 
> "There you are, my newfound friends. Land Ho!. You will find that we are at the Northwest of the Island. Below us is a grand mountain range protected by the nicest group of Nomadic Barbarians. To the East of us... well I wouln't really suggest you venture into that area. Now if you'll excuse me, its time for my midday nap. I'm not as energetic as you youngsters."




Eoin exits the boat and walks to the nearest three
an elf has got to do what and elf's got to do
he takes a look around to see if there is anyone there
[sblock=rolls]
spot 27 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1018660)
listen 30 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1018659)[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 3, 2007)

Obsidian continues his onslaught against his foe, crashing his axe once more into here. However, after this onslaught, he looks down to see a tentacle wrapped around his foot. With a swift and powerful yank, the woman drops the construct to his back. She follows up with a wicked lash to the leg as she releases her grip (OOC: Dealing 33 more damage to Obsidian). Her Illithid face dissolves to once more reveal her human features. She then casualy strolls over to her downed victim, who tries to catch her off guard with his axe. The effort is in vain however as she dances around the attack and looks down at the construct with a vile look of cruelty.

 "Oh, you seem to have fallen down! Here, let me help you..."  

She brings her knee down onto Obsidian's face, and once again breaks into laughter. (OOC: Another 32 points of damage)


 "Why, thats obsurd! We all welcome the coming of our saviors from overseas. While we may not follow the religous faith, we are all certainly working towards the same goal."

"Alas, we here at Hail have much of our own worries to deal with. Thoughts of those disciples or the undead hordes merely darken our moods. We try not to think about them. As for the one you call Aelim, alas, he has left our borders a long time ago, heading South into the Almentra. We have not heard news of him since." 

OOC: He is lying though his teeth.


OOC: Voidrazer: the trip took about a day and a half.


OOC: Avalon®: I'm sorry its taking so long for your section. I'm still hoping to get a post from moritheil. As for your spellcraft check, I'm not going to give you any specifics, though I will grant you the name of the attack, Mind Blast.


Eoin takes a look around but discovers that this area is in fact, very secluded. In the distance, he can spot the mountain range the old man spoke of. 


Morgan continue in his quest towards Thrall. He keeps going, and finds that he has no clue where he is or where he is going. (OOC: I just have to mention this. You may want to rethink the Shadow Walk here. I can't go on until you tell me all the details, because you can't tell what kind of terrain you're going though, how far you've travelled or even where you're endpoint is going to be. For someone who hasn't even obtained a map of the island, you'll be lucky you won't end up in the ocean, much less anywhere near Thrall.)


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

*OOC: Does whin know that, or is anybody going to tell him? Sense Motive +2.. I didn't give him ranks b/c he's not used to trying to discern truth from fiction...*

"And what problems would be troubling you, Sire?  I am a renowned 'trouble solver' where I come from... Depending on the TYPE of trouble, if you know what I mean."  Whin Grins and glances at his companions  "Perhaps if we could help you, you could help us find some more information, since you obviously want the same thing we do?"


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

*Yashar the war Troll*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar is greated by the now greatly relieved soldiers on horses.
> 
> "Oh thank the gods, your not one of the Fire Hordes are you? That must make you a religious warrior. We were getting nervous. After all, those attacks of theirs are striking closer and closer towards our borders."




"My kind is not known for our love of fire," Yashar replies, grinning mirthlessly with far too many sharp teeth. "But nor do I fear it."  
He looks back over his shoulder, towards the elven city, before turning back. "I had a little run in with one of their armies not far from here, near the funeral pyre that used to be an elven city. So it seems you're swiftly running out of time."
"But where are my manners? You may call me Yashar and I am indeed with the Gods. And you must be men of Thrall?"


----------



## Brother Allard (May 3, 2007)

OOC: If Morrigan cast _Miracle_ to emulate _Find the Path_ to find the spot in Shadow coterminous with Thrall, would that work?  If so, then he will.  If not, I have some more thinking to do.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The travellers on the boat continue their conversation with the old man as the ship makes its way to the island. It arrives at its destination, a modest little port with a single house on a hillside. The group has never been so happy to see land.
> 
> "There you are, my newfound friends. Land Ho!. You will find that we are at the Northwest of the Island. Below us is a grand mountain range protected by the nicest group of Nomadic Barbarians. To the East of us... well I wouln't really suggest you venture into that area. Now if you'll excuse me, its time for my midday nap. I'm not as energetic as you youngsters."




Thorn smiles, obviously rather liking the old man. It wasn't often she got the opportunity to feel relaxed in her calling, but the captain of this ship somehow put her at ease despite her natural paranoia. With a little regret, but no hesitation, she vaults over the side of the ship to land on the pier below. With no other obvious destination, she heads for the house at an easy gait...intentionally allowing any of the others who care to go with her to catch up.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "There you are, my newfound friends. Land Ho!. You will find that we are at the Northwest of the Island. Below us is a grand mountain range protected by the nicest group of Nomadic Barbarians. To the East of us... well I wouln't really suggest you venture into that area. Now if you'll excuse me, its time for my midday nap. I'm not as energetic as you youngsters."




Munthrek steps off the boat and takes in his surroundings. Tekumo leaps off the boat into the air, happy to return to his true form. "Thank you again for your hospitality Phelan. He walks over to where Tekumo has landed by the sea and looks around some more. "Does anyone know how we can get back in touch with the others?"


----------



## Unkabear (May 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Whin Grins and glances at his companions




As Whins glance passes him Grift shakes his head near inperceptively.

(ooc bluff 33 to everyone aside from Whin to notice my innuendo letting him in on the king lying http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1019 )


----------



## Fenris2 (May 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thorn smiles, obviously rather liking the old man. It wasn't often she got the opportunity to feel relaxed in her calling, but the captain of this ship somehow put her at ease despite her natural paranoia. With a little regret, but no hesitation, she vaults over the side of the ship to land on the pier below. With no other obvious destination, she heads for the house at an easy gait...intentionally allowing any of the others who care to go with her to catch up.




Sylvie says good bye to the captain, and thanks him for the ride.  She then deceides to tag along with Thorn for the moment - since she is moving... and Sylvie is impatient. ;-)

"Soooo...  Thorn is it?  I am Sylvie.   Any clue about how to get were ever we were supposed to be going?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

"Frankly, at the moment I'm not even sure where on the island we -are- supposed to be going," Thorn replies, giving the sylph an appraising glance. Fey were borderline cases in her experience. Some were vicious predators, others playful nuisences, and some could even be rather pleasant. Not that she'd be acting against this 'Sylvie' of course. Strictly against orders.

She points at the cabin as it gets steadily closer. "That looks like the only place we'll find answers though."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

"Captain, I thank you for your hospitality and conveyance to the island."  Jareel bows to the old man.  

"Perhaps you could indulge me in one last favor and tell me what you know of this islands geography and political make-up?  I'd like to add it to the rough map I am making."






[sblock=OOC] Do you want rolls for gather info, diplomacy, etc, etc?  What I am looking for is a basic map of what the island look like with any large cities and or faction info.[/sblock]

Once Jareel is done conversing with the Old Man, he will then take his leave of the magical ship.

"Ho there Munthrek, that is an interesting conundrum.  The question we may need to answer is, do we *want * to get back in touch with the others?  It is quite obvious that in our time of need, they abandoned us.  Only Lowryllyth was honorable enough to come to our aid."

"I say this to you, let us join forces and do what our patrons ask of us, together.  For I feel that you are an honest soul and are sworn to a similar code of ethics.  We will all need help along this journey, and I desire someone who can be relied upon."


----------



## moritheil (May 4, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Lady pauses for a second at Ichiru's question, pondering how to best describe her skills to the world. Apparantly deciding on a method, she looks over to her companions.
> 
> "I do believe actions speak louder than words"
> 
> ...




[sblock=saves]
Will save: 37 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1021109
Reroll using luckblade 1: 36  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1021152
[/sblock]

OOC: That is one heck of a dispel if it's standard dispel magic. The DC for this dispel check is 11 + the spell’s caster level, and dispel caps the dispeller's level bonus at +10, so right off the bat she's having to roll a 21 on a d20 to drop GLA . . . is there some error?  Even if we only look at Mind Blank, she has to roll 17+.

Should I assume she rolled well for initiative as well to be able to act again before either of us?

[sblock=DM]I'm asking because if it's greater dispel magic, Ichiru is protected from that.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (May 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Frankly, at the moment I'm not even sure where on the island we -are- supposed to be going," Thorn replies, giving the sylph an appraising glance. Fey were borderline cases in her experience. Some were vicious predators, others playful nuisences, and some could even be rather pleasant. Not that she'd be acting against this 'Sylvie' of course. Strictly against orders.
> 
> She points at the cabin as it gets steadily closer. "That looks like the only place we'll find answers though."




Sylie sighs as she hears that Thorn is clueless too, "Awww dog eggs.  I was afraid of that.  (looks at cabin adn shrugs) and starts humming a little ditty as she flies along somewhat behind Thorn waiting to see what happens."

OOC: Approach cabin with Thorn and look around...


----------



## Darimaus (May 4, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> [sblock=saves]
> [sblock=DM]I'm asking because if it's greater dispel magic, Ichiru is protected from that.[/sblock]




You're gonna have to go into detail on that one, because I can't find it on your character sheet.


----------



## Darimaus (May 4, 2007)

Thr group approach the cabin, a simple homely structure. As the take a look around the outside of the building, the old man walks up behind them.

 "You seem to have taken an interest in my home." 

He opens the door and begins to head inside, but pauses all of a sudden as something catches the corner of his eye. He turns to the mountain side and waits for a few minutes. Soon, a group of three travellers can be spotted heading towards the cabin. As they get closer, they can be recognized as two elves, one male and one female, and one being the adventurers can't seem to identify. While it looks humanoid, it lacks any color, its skin and clothing being a deep black. Even its eyes show no signs of brightness. The old man walks over to the male elf and gives him a deep hug, as if embracing a long time friend. 

 "I figured you might need some help, so I called in a friend of mine. I would like to you to meet Darimaus, an old apprentice of mine." 

 "   I didn't have enough time to come on my own, so my team and I made a detour. After we drop these people off in Thrall, we'll have to be going. I suppose I should introduce my partners to your new friends.   " 

He points over to the elven woman, then to the dark humanoid.

 "   This is Sarah the Stalker. He is Damain. Now that base introductions are over with, heres the gameplan. We have been asked to bring you to the country of Thrall, where you can get yourselves situated. I am sort of on a dealine, so I ask that we make haste.   " 

OOC: Like the other one using this kind of speach, you need to highlight the words to read them.


The horsed soldier shakes his head at Yashar.

"We are currently in Harbinger, Thrall's neighbor to the East."


OOC: Brother Allard: I don't think find the path will work, since your asking it to find a spot based on another plane using the one your on as a reference point, and it can't go to locations on other planes. Its too much of a stretch, sorry.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

Whin awaits the Lord's response, slowly becoming angry now that he has found out from Grift that the Lord is lieing.


----------



## moritheil (May 4, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> You're gonna have to go into detail on that one, because I can't find it on your character sheet.




Sure.

[sblock=DM]A spellblade weapon absorbs and rechannels one spell targeted at the owner.  The spell does not have to be subject to spell resistance, but it cannot be a ray, area effect, etc.  Ichiru is immune to greater dispel magic and reaving dispel when targeted at him.  He can either redirect the spell effect or let it harmlessly fade away.  It's been a feature of his sheet since pretty much day one.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 4, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> [sblock=DM]A spellblade weapon absorbs and rechannels one spell targeted at the owner.  The spell does not have to be subject to spell resistance, but it cannot be a ray, area effect, etc.  Ichiru is immune to greater dispel magic and reaving dispel when targeted at him.  He can either redirect the spell effect or let it harmlessly fade away.  It's been a feature of his sheet since pretty much day one.[/sblock]





Oh good. Thats reassuring. The Dispel Magic (Or the Greater Dispel Magic to those of you being anal  ) Still functions normally.

And btw, Your character sheet says it redirects Reaving Dispel, you NEVER stated Greater Dispel (I just looked it up). Thats why I didn't know. (On that note, why does it get to work on two spells if its just one chosen spell?)


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2007)

Meekor shakes his head softly as the finds the kings lie more than annoying. He gritted his teeth trying extreamly hard to keep his mouth shut as he follows Whins lead to get information first, and confront later. His eyes would roam about the great hall once more for anything or anyone he might have missed before, or for anything out of place that would give the king a reason to lie. Perhaps someone else was offering death to the king to keep thier whereabouts unknown, at any rate the young goblin is now more than suspicious.....

[sblock=OOC] if you need me to make any rolls Darimaus.... let me know[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2007)

Thorn nods. "Thrall it is. And haste is appreciated. I've no interest in lingering away from my objective."

"We should be ready to leave as soon as the rest of the survivors join us."


----------



## Fenris2 (May 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thorn nods. "Thrall it is. And haste is appreciated. I've no interest in lingering away from my objective."
> 
> "We should be ready to leave as soon as the rest of the survivors join us."




Sylvie nods a this and while waiting for the rest, introduces herself to the man, two elves and dark odd guy as Sylvie.  She then flies a bit toward the dark odd guy eyeing him and says, "Fascinating!  I don't know much about this plane yet... So could you tell me what type of being you are?  Or how you got all mysterious looking like that?"
  "Oh how rude!  I forgot to share too.  I am a sylph."


----------



## moritheil (May 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Oh good. Thats reassuring. The Dispel Magic (Or the Greater Dispel Magic to those of you being anal  ) Still functions normally.
> 
> And btw, Your character sheet says it redirects Reaving Dispel, you NEVER stated Greater Dispel (I just looked it up). Thats why I didn't know. (On that note, why does it get to work on two spells if its just one chosen spell?)




OOC: Okay, please note that my character has TWO daggers that, thanks to the daggerspell style, do not interfere with things like casting.  BOTH of these daggers are spellblade.  One is keyed to reaving dispel, yes.  The other is keyed to greater dispel.  I decided on the greater dispel before I picked reaving, so I'm surprised when you say I "never" stated greater dispel.

Want proof?  I haven't touched my sheet yet because the dispel was in question, and this is a direct quote from the Ichiru section:



> WEAPONS [DC 29 poison stored]
> +1 sure striking spellstoring spellblade magebane luck blade dagger [adamantium, overcomes align DR, redirect reaving dispel]
> +1 paralyzing spellblade magebane luck blade dagger [adamantium, will DC 17 or held; redirect greater dispel magic]




Note how the second dagger says "redirect greater dispel magic."

Now, I have no problem at all if this was a psionic dispel or something.  I realize the vulnerability of casters to such methods.  I just want to be sure that everything works as I expect it does so I know I haven't wasted my resources.  Thanks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

There are only very few times that he can remember lying on his back during a battle. In fact, he could count those who did on one hand. It is also important to note that he only has 3 digits on each hand. Returning to his feet, he quickly swings out with Granite and looks to connect the same way last time.  

OOC: 
Movement Action: Stand from prone 
Standard Action: Melee Touch Attack: +39 (42-3PA), Damage: 3d8+34+14PA (+2d6 Holy, +1d6 vs Outsiders)
Immediate Action: Use one charge from his Amulet (1 charge remaining) to make his melee attack a melee touch attack. 
Current effects: HP: 224/359, AC: 24, DR 7/Adam, Immunities: Critical Hits, All mind affects from spells and abilities (good & bad), Non-lethal Damage, death & necromancy effects, ability drain & damage, energy drain, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, healing sub-school, and transmutations


----------



## Darimaus (May 5, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Want proof?  I haven't touched my sheet yet because the dispel was in question, and this is a direct quote from the Ichiru section:
> 
> Note how the second dagger says "redirect greater dispel magic."




Ok, heres what I was looking for finally. I wasn't able to find them in your character sheet, and you finally posted where it was instead of assuming I'm all knowing (I need to manage 12 20th level character sheets, I don't have the memory for each detail.) I appreciate it when you guys give me all the rules involved rather than assuming I'm seeing what you see. IE: You say you have an enhancement that gives you one spell immunity and say you are immune to two spells instead of saying you have two items that grant immunities. I'm glad that got cleared up. 

Btw, while this wasn't the final reason the dispel went off (I didn't think of this until I went off to work about 5 minutes later), in order to gain the effects of the weapons, you have to be activly wielding them. Unless you were carrying around both daggers all the time (which would cause a significant difference in some of your diplomacy checks  ) you don't gain the effects until you draw them.

Finally, I apologize if I seemed argumentative. Your DM has been missing alot of sleep do to sudden changes in his work schedule. Even so, I try my best to activly post as much as possible, so I hope you all can forgive me for some of my misgivings.

Both Ichiru and Therin drop from the attack, and are left denesless for over a minute. However, the Lady simply strolls over to a chair and waits for her companions to recover. As they start getting back up, she responds to the acusing looks she recieves from them with a simple shrug.

 "What? You wanted to know. its not as if I hurt you or anything..." 


Obsidian trys to regain his footing, however his opponents uses the oppertunity to grab him (OOC: Attack of opportunity for standing, followed by a grapple attempt, which Obsidian loses.) She pulls him in close, her face pushed right up to his. However, before she can do whatever sinister act she was planning on, the Hellfire Wyrm charges and attempts to take a bite out of her. Dodging away with the construct still in her hand (OOC: Multigrab is fun lol) she looks at the dragon, looks back at the construct, and plants a deep kiss on Obsidian before tossing him aside and running away.

 "Its been fun! I hope you don't miss me too much!" 

As the tattered remains of the mountains defenses begin to regroup, the dragon slumps down in agony. Obsidian notices a strange man in a flame colored robe begin to descend from a cave in the mountain. Closer inspection indicates that the man's skin is red, and he has horns and a tail. 

OOC: Congrats Bloodweaver1, you are the first character to ding. For being the first PC to face off against one of the campains main bosses, you are being given a level, as well as the "DM's Punching Bag" award  . I'm just kidding, you actually did pretty good. Congrats once more.


The King smiles in a welcoming and yet seemingly untrustworthy way.

 "Why, we can't have that. It is our job to assist you, not the other way around. You just name whatever you need and we will ensure that you get it promptly." 


The Dark one looks towards the sylph, briefly investigating its theat value. After a few moments, he looks away and disregards the over-eager creature, though one would note an eye was still kept on it.

 "   Damian's not much of a talker I'm afraid. Wandered up here from the Underdark. Apparently he's lived there since he was a child. Quite a feat if I do say so myself. However, I digress. We should be off to Thrall now.   " 

He leads the party through the mountains, a cold and unfriendly place. Most of the memebers can feel like they are being watched, hints of shadows they surmise must in fact be the Barbarians keeping an eye on their territory. They continue on until they hit the country of Demualt, a lightly forested nation with plenty of streams, rivers, and small mountains dotting its landscape. Strangly avoiding any main cities or encampments on their three day trip, The trio of guides finally stop. Darimaus turns to the group.

 "   This is the end of the line. About an hours march from here is the border to Thrall. However, both sides have border watches, and considering the recent friction in relations, you'll have to figure out your own way to get across. I bid all of you luck in your travels.   " 

The three dissapear into the woods, leaving the group with their own thoughts and plans.

OOC: If anyone had any questions, actions, or conversations they wanted to do in the journey, please post them before your next actions.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Whin sighs and shakes his head, noticing Meekor's agitated state.  With a look around, he counts the number of guards in the room (though it really doesn't matter, 2, ten, or a hundred would fall easily before him).  "I believe we should continue the rest of our talk in private, Lord.  If you could tell your men to leave, then we will talk.  
OR..." He steps closer and whispers to the Lord, his eyes flashing "Refuse and I will remove them for you... Know that either myself or my small friend could destroy everyone in this town, yourself included, before any could escape.  You have my word that this will NOT happen, however, provided we are left alone."

*Assuming the guards leave*
"NOW, what I want, _Sire_, is to finish my 'quest' here and leave, and I believe that the best place to start is with this Aelim man, whom you are currently hiding from me."  He puts up a hand to stave off the king's inevitable protest "NO, no more lies.  My companions have both noticed your deception, and I must warn you that My friend here is not as patient nor as forgiving as I am."  Whin pats Meekor's shoulder.  
"I realize that you probably have your reasons for lieing to me, but whatever they are, I can assure you they will not matter if you continue to do so."


----------



## moritheil (May 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Both Ichiru and Therin drop from the attack, and are left denesless for over a minute. However, the Lady simply strolls over to a chair and waits for her companions to recover. As they start getting back up, she responds to the acusing looks she recieves from them with a simple shrug.
> 
> "What? You wanted to know. its not as if I hurt you or anything..."




Getting to his feet and shaking his head, Ichiru looks carefully about the room.  After taking a moment to compose himself, he addresses the lady.  "That was quite a demonstration.  I am sure we are both even more glad to have you on our side than before.  While I am impressed, I humbly request that in the future you try to avoid negating my protections."

"At any rate, I will explain myself more fully now. I had intended to figure out whether you were more comfortable at long range or close range; I see now that you are formidable at any distance.  That is good.  Here is my plan.

"I will be picking up an item that may help with tracking down Aelim.  My benefactor wishes this to be a private transaction.  However, I believe in preparedness.  Making our own arrangements for security will probably be best.

"The transaction occurs tonight, in an inn.  If possible, I wish for us to buy out all the adjacent rooms of the inn using different guises, to minimize the likelihood of outside interference.  We can then more easily make preparations to detect, intercept, and neutralize enemies, if need be.  Of course, I would welcome your suggestions or modifications."

[sblock=DM]







> OOC: Ok, heres what I was looking for finally. I wasn't able to find them in your character sheet, and you finally posted where it was instead of assuming I'm all knowing (I need to manage 12 20th level character sheets, I don't have the memory for each detail.) I appreciate it when you guys give me all the rules involved rather than assuming I'm seeing what you see. IE: You say you have an enhancement that gives you one spell immunity and say you are immune to two spells instead of saying you have two items that grant immunities. I'm glad that got cleared up.
> 
> Btw, while this wasn't the final reason the dispel went off (I didn't think of this until I went off to work about 5 minutes later), in order to gain the effects of the weapons, you have to be activly wielding them. Unless you were carrying around both daggers all the time (which would cause a significant difference in some of your diplomacy checks  ) you don't gain the effects until you draw them.
> 
> Finally, I apologize if I seemed argumentative. Your DM has been missing alot of sleep do to sudden changes in his work schedule. Even so, I try my best to activly post as much as possible, so I hope you all can forgive me for some of my misgivings.




Totally understandable.  I realized this morning when I read your post in the OOC thread that I had been assuming a familiarity level that was just not fair to assume.  I'll pose Ichiru as toying with his daggers when they are drawn in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (May 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Dark one looks towards the sylph, briefly investigating its theat value. After a few moments, he looks away and disregards the over-eager creature, though one would note an eye was still kept on it.
> 
> "   Damian's not much of a talker I'm afraid. Wandered up here from the Underdark. Apparently he's lived there since he was a child. Quite a feat if I do say so myself. However, I digress. We should be off to Thrall now.   "
> 
> ...




Eoin keeps his eyes open during the journey. Thank you Darimaus for taking us this far. we are going to try and get over the border as soon as possible
Eoin continues to move silently and hiden 

[sblock=OOC]
moving at 30ft./round instead of 50ft. (taking a -5 penalty on Hide and Move Silent)
Hide (1d20+44=58)
move silent (1d20+44=60)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 6, 2007)

Lowryllyth had been unusually quiet and tense for the last few days. In Dambrath, relying on the kindness of strangers was tantamount to suicide, and it had been a *very* long time since she had been forced into such a situation. She had tapped into her psychic reserves to a dangerous degree during the sea battle and afterwards, confidant that she could catch up to the fleet. Things appeared better once the other survivors had joined her, yet still, she awaited the betrayal that she had imagined was inevitable. But now that her suspicions had proved unfounded, perhaps a question or two wouldn't hurt.

Lowryllyth, adorned in fine silks and platinum brocade, nods to her veiled major domo (and master) who speaks, "Yes, you have our gratitude. Before we go, could you point out the direction of the nearest city? Also, any information you have on the local political situation and the activities of the Disciples would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

The king breaks into a fit of cocky laughter. 

[coor=brown] "I have no doubts about what you can accomplish. You could kill me, you could destroy this entire country, and probably never break a sweat doing it. The irony is that by doing so, you would be destroying everything you were sent here to save. Did you know that I am the son of the King of Almentra? As you are new here, you wouldn't know, but Almentra is by far the most powerful nation on this island. Filled with people who have become dissillusioned with the Gatekeeper, and who have built up their own strength. If you kill me, it would be considered an act of war by the people who summoned you, Halo, the country you entered from. Almentra would attack back, laying that coutnry and its allies to ruins for the loss of one of the King's bloodrelatives, and break the Gatekeeper's back forever, essentially doing the Disciples work for them. And all because you decided to hold a little hissy fit. I don't think you have it in you. Why do you think I sent the guards away?" [/color]


 "   Unfortunatly, what little information we know would probably only serve to fill your heads with more questions. However, Phelan has always been an excellent judge of character, so I will assist you once more. Here is an address to a Gloomwood Stalkers Guildhall in Halster, a small city about three hours sothwest of here, as well as a letter of recomendation. There, you can get into contact with people who can provide you with the answers you seek, and even aid you in your quest. But first, you must cross the border. I will tell you this. I hope you don't hate dragons.   "  

The elf gives the group a friendly smile before bidding farewell and heading off with his companions.


The Lady stands up and heads for the door.

 "Well, its been fun, but I want to get some rest before the action starts. Call me when your ready." 

OOC: I'll let you take care of the planning stages. Realistically, as long as its not too overblown and you're willing to put the resources forth, I probably won't object to any of the prep work your planning. Be as detailed as you want to be. Its more fun that way 


The red man casually strolls over to where Obsidian stands amidst the chaos and destruction.

 "So you're the one the Stalkers were all in a huff about. You have to give them credit, they certainly know talent when they see it, though what they had planned for you, I can't begin to concieve. Obsidan. That's your name isn't it? I've only got the rumors to go off of here. I would like to thank you for aiding young Paul over there. That blasted woman comes back all the time just to torment him. I have a feeling she may start coming for you too. But where are my manners? Here isn't the place to discuss such issues. Would you accept an invitation to the heart of my mountain?"


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

*OOC: You never posted the gaurds leaving, as such I included the threat to get them to leave.  If there had been no guards in the first place, this part


> "I believe we should continue the rest of our talk in private, Lord. If you could tell your men to leave, then we will talk.  OR..." He steps closer and whispers to the Lord, his eyes flashing "Refuse and I will remove them for you... Know that either myself or my small friend could destroy everyone in this town, yourself included, before any could escape. You have my word that this will NOT happen, however, provided we are left alone."



 Would not have been said.*

"I care nothing for the gatekeeper or his country.  I came to see about these Disciples and decide for myself what should be done about them."  He steps forward and grabs the king, lifting him off his throne.  "So congratulations, It looks like your Father gets to go to war, and MORE people get to suffer.  And for what?  So you can look cocky and arrogant in front of some strangers?  Nobody will know what your last moments were like, And I'll make sure and tell them about your whimpering and begging.  Hell, a little magic and there's even proof of you soiling yourself.  So the first thing you're going to do is tell me WHY you lied to me.  THEN, you'll tell me the truth.  THEN, if you do both of those, you've prevented a war and possibly saved this entire island from the Disciples."  Whin tossed the king back into his chair.  "Now, wouldn't that feel better than a long, drawn out, painful, and pointless death?"

ooc: I'll expend moment of Presience on an Intimidate check, making it a +30... Would you add any ad-hoc Modifiers for the way I did it?
If not, the total is: 46.
[sblock=Intimidate from SRD]
You can change another’s behavior with a successful check. Your Intimidate check is opposed by the target’s modified level check (1d20 + character level or Hit Dice + target’s Wisdom bonus [if any] + target’s modifiers on saves against fear). If you beat your target’s check result, you may treat the target as friendly, but only for the purpose of actions taken while it remains intimidated. (That is, the target retains its normal attitude, but will chat, advise, offer limited help, or advocate on your behalf while intimidated. See the Diplomacy skill, above, for additional details.) The effect lasts as long as the target remains in your presence, and for 1d6×10 minutes afterward. After this time, the target’s default attitude toward you shifts to unfriendly (or, if normally unfriendly, to hostile). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 6, 2007)

The little goblin had had enough.... and with a few words to the god of magic his hand erupted into a sickly purple glow... a small ball of pink light in the middle was floating just above above his open palm as he spoke....(OOC: the spell is Enegry Drain) " MOVE Whins... this.. pesant has now angered Meekor more than he can takes.. I will DRAIN him of his lifeforce untill he TELLS us where the mans is... or.. he dies a messy MESSY paste on the throne!" the tiny and yet seemingly extreamly pissed off goblin barks at both his compainion and the king... " no more screwing around *I* have not gained me's powers to have some cocky..... king of whelps laughing at ME'S! He tells us where the mans is yes... or... he dies!" the goblin yelps out once more this time more vent ing at Whin than anything... he would take no more insolence...


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

As Whin's anger flares up and he rushes over to grab the king, he notcies the drastic change of all of his magical protections being suppressed by an antimagic field. (OOC: 20 ft radius around the throne. I'm assuming Whin tries to stop at the edge of the field, but if you wanted to continue with your origionally posted actions, just let me know). The King never loses his cool, staring defiantly into the eyes of his attacker.

 "Whimper? Soil myself? I shall do no such thing! I have something waiting for me after death. Do you?" 

When the goblin starts going ballistic, the king's eyes dart upward for a moment. Whin follows the gaze, and spots a pair of dark hands over his head, that suddenly shoot out and grabs at Whin's throat. (OOC: Sadly, this attack will take place while Whin is still in the antimagic field. He takes 66 points of damage from the two strikes, and must make two opposed grapples checks, attempting to beat checks of 44 and 45.) As his fellow party members see the attack coming, they notice two other figues drop from the roof in front of them. They realize they are now confronted by a pari of Ghasts.

OOC: Heres where the fun begins. I'll need all you you there to roll initiative. Chocker got 30. The two Ghast's got 22 and 26. Those who beat the critters can just post their actions as well as their checks.


----------



## Unkabear (May 6, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1025482
12

Well that won't win me any beauty contests.  Let me know what they will do so I can counter them.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Whin stood at the edge of the antimagic, inent on the lord, continuing his speech.  When the dark hands come down, he growls in anger, looking up at the beast.  Grabbing at the arms, he flexes his inhumanly powerful muscles and tries to keep them off, though one manages to wrap around his throat.
Growling, he grabs at the remaining one with both arms and pulls, ignoring the pain of the spines driving into his throat.
*Assuming success*:
Whin steps backwards and almost sighs with relief as his magic floods back to him.  with a quick snap of both wrists, he is wreathed in a protective shield of energy, and there is suddenly a large glowing staff in his hands.
"That was the stupidest mistake you've ever made.  I wouldn't have killed you if you'd Just told me the truth.  Now I'll torture it out of you and you'll beg for death to end the suffering."  He growls, and shouts at the Choker in Infernal "COME MEET YOUR DOOM!"

[sblock=OOC]Damit, if ever there was a creature who hated antimagic it's Whin!!!
Initiative : 24 Woot, NAT 20! there's an Omen.  (Don't suppose nat 20's get any special bonus on init?)
Grapple checks to avoid grapple: 32,49
Damit, another 20 but the 3 screws me.  If he hits me once more for that damage I'm dead.  Whin was all about high ac glass jaw.
Grapple check to escapeYou can make one in place of an attack and I have 4 attacks normally. 
36
39
46
40
If I succeed on any, Whin will take a 5' step back out of the AntiMagic, and activate his Shield as a swift action, flicking his wrist so that the Forcelance appears in it. 

BTW, I've updated my Rogues Gallery sheet now to include a section on my stats in AntiMagic.   my Ac drops to 22.. THAT'S WRONG!!!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

Whin struggles with the tantacle caught around his neck, and barely manages to get free, escaping the anitmagic field with a quick step back. The Chocker hops down from the roof and steps right up close to Whin as it unleashes a flurry of attacks from its various natural weapons. (OOC: 5 attacks in total, none of them hit.)

OOC: I'm going to say the two Ghasts beat Meekor in initiative, considering he only has +2 and would need a twenty. (roll anyways, if you score a 20, we'll use it in your next encounter  )

The two Ghasts charge, one attacking Grift, the other Meeker. (OOC: Both hit. You both take 31 damage, as well as need to make a fort save DC 35 against paralysis, and a DC 35 fort save against being sickened)

You all get to go again now.


----------



## Rathan (May 6, 2007)

[sblock=Checks & Combat Info.] Init Roll (1d20+2=15)
Fort save of Paralasis (1d20+21=38)
Fort save for Sickness(1d20+21=39)
Turn Check (1d20+4=13) So Caster level +1 making that 21 and turn damage... Turn Damage (2d6+24=33) I assume this means I can turn 33 levels of undead no more of which can be over level or ecl 21?

Combat Info: Init: 15 AC: 39 (18 touch, 37 FF) HPs: 121/152 [/sblock]

" FOOL!.... you all die now... and your king will be sent to the Abyss where he will live eternal damnation!" the raging goblin sputters as he releases his hold on the energy drain spell and grasps his holy symbol with a grin, attempting to turn his ghast to uneven the odds a bit, knowing it would turn the fight to their advantage.... as the ghast attacks he takes a claw to the face and yet as the ghastly effects bare down on him the little goblin shines as he resists the morbid effects and pressed on hoping to press the symbol to the ghasts forehead if he can reach...


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Ho there Munthrek, that is an interesting conundrum.  The question we may need to answer is, do we *want * to get back in touch with the others?  It is quite obvious that in our time of need, they abandoned us.  Only Lowryllyth was honorable enough to come to our aid."
> 
> "I say this to you, let us join forces and do what our patrons ask of us, together.  For I feel that you are an honest soul and are sworn to a similar code of ethics.  We will all need help along this journey, and I desire someone who can be relied upon."





"I agree, goodly monk. We seem to be able to fend for ourselves, and maybe this way it will be easier for us to complete our task." Munthek says to Jareel as they head out on their journey. 

_OOC: Sorry this is a bit late_

Listening to Darimaus, Munthrek's and Tekumo's ears perk up as he mentions dragons. "Dragons? Pray they are not the spawn of that beast Tiamat. Tekumo, our God may have given us more work to do" he says to the now humaniod Tekumo.


----------



## Unkabear (May 7, 2007)

(ooc http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1026316 I would just like to say that I believe that I should recieve a 0 round action before I get trounced.  That being said I am sitting there like a straw man waiting to be burned.  failed both.)


----------



## Fenris2 (May 7, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> "I agree, goodly monk. We seem to be able to fend for ourselves, and maybe this way it will be easier for us to complete our task." Munthek says to Jareel as they head out on their journey.




Sylvie replies to the man as he leaves, "Ooh Dragons?  I loooove dragons!  Fascinating creatures...  (waves) Toodles.  Tnaks for the help."

Then to M&T,  "Well how about we try to avoid them first Hmmm?"

To the rest, "Why don't I fly upward a bit, invisible, do some areal scouting, and then just teleport us once I see the destination?  Saves all that (challenge voice) 'who goes there?', (angry dragon voice) 'Now die by dragon fire' parts of the script. . .  Which is admitedly less interesting, but it gets us to the town quicker."

OOC:

Presumably some signs of town should be visible three miles out if your airborne...


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

Thorn doesn't seem terribly worried about dragons, but nods to Sylvie. "If that's in your power, I say go for it. I didn't come here to fight dragons."

She pauses, "Unless the awakening beast is a dragon."


----------



## Darimaus (May 7, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> (ooc http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1026316 I would just like to say that I believe that I should recieve a 0 round action before I get trounced.  That being said I am sitting there like a straw man waiting to be burned.  failed both.)




OOC: There are in fact two sides to the argument here. The first is, you didn't state any readied actions, and since the combat's surprise round consisted of the undead attacking and dropping from the roof, you wouldn't get any action. The other side would be that their is a possibility that you didn't get the chance to post a ready action and got skipped over. Either way, it won't matter here. What does matter to me is that you didn't post an optional action, you just stated you thought you should have one. So realisticly, I have nothing to go on here, and that just prolonged this engagement. For future reference, if you're going to make that kind of a statement, it is your obligation to provide me with an alternative and save us a round of posting.

While Grift is unfortunatly felled by the horrid stench and paralysis of his "Ghastly" opponent, Meekor perseveres, forcing his holy energies upon the pair of attackers and rendering them both into wisps of dust. However, this holy power is lost on the powers of the antimagic field shielding Whin's deadly opponent.


OOC: Fenris2: The town isn't three miles out, it's three hours out. You don't know what kind of land speed he is reffering to, but its gonna be further than three miles.

Sylvie flys out from the tree cover and quickly speeds over the border. What stuns her is the sudden change in scenery, as the warm, calm forest gives way to a snowy tundra. She does note that the border guards from the country just exited failed to notice her prescence, though she can't seem to spot any from the other side. She continues on, attempting to locate the town, and after about an hours flight, she still hasn't noticed anything. Then her blindsense detects something following behind her. A huge sized dragon.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 7, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Brother Allard: I don't think find the path will work, since your asking it to find a spot based on another plane using the one your on as a reference point, and it can't go to locations on other planes. Its too much of a stretch, sorry.




After about 30 minutes in shadow - enough time to put some serious distance between themselves and the previous altercation - Morrigan and Taibhse drop back into mundane reality.  With a petulant wave of his hand, the archivist conjures a shimmering portal into being and steps through with his cohort following close behind.  Flinging his spear at the translucent servent in the foyer beyond, Morrigan shouts for his dinner and storms off to sulk in front of the fire.

Tiabhe merely shrugs and takes up his customary position in the foyer's alcove.

OOC: Casts _Mord's Mansion_.  They will wait out the night, finish healing up, and probably cast some divinations - which I will post later today - and then prepare new spells for tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris2 (May 7, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sylvie flys out from the tree cover and quickly speeds over the border. What stuns her is the sudden change in scenery, as the warm, calm forest gives way to a snowy tundra. She does note that the border guards from the country just exited failed to notice her prescence, though she can't seem to spot any from the other side. She continues on, attempting to locate the town, and after about an hours flight, she still hasn't noticed anything. Then her blindsense detects something following behind her. A huge sized dragon.




Does see invisible pick it up?  She has that 24/7 too along wth the blindsense, darkvision 200', arcane sight and Mind Blank to if it matters for counter detection purposes...  ;-)

Any idea what type of dragon and what she knows about it?  What sorts of spell does it have on it?  Not sure what she can tell with blindsense if see invis/arcane sight does not pick it up... Which would have her curious for sure.  Is it gaining on her?  Or shadowing her?


Know arcane: 44  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1027845


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Whin grins. "To hell with him, I say.  Devils have FAR more inventive tortures,"  He laughs and swings his staff at the thing in front of him, repeatedly bashing at it and then stepping backwards, motioning it forwards "Come get me if you're not afraid to leave your safe zone."

[sblock=ooc]
I'll assume that since I'm out and he's IN the field, that my weapon will not be magical when it hits him, but I still retain all of MY magic.  (don't get the weapon's +2 Enhancement to attack/damage).  
Quickened Heroics(+2 morale to atks, saves, skills for 200 minutes), followed by Full attack.
Attack rolls: 35,34,40,32,21
*The attack rolls listed are all 2 higher, I forgot to factor in the Quickened Heroics into them when I wrote it into InvisibleCastle, but added it when I wrote the numbers here*
Damage Rolls: 27,41,32,37,33

5' step back at end of action
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 7, 2007)

OOC: Brother Allard: Sournds good.


OOC: Fenris2: The dragon is not invisibe, and now that you know where to look, you can see that its white.


----------



## Darimaus (May 7, 2007)

Whin battles valiantly against the Choker, but as was the creature's efforts, his was in vain. Neither of them were able to score a hit. After the exchange, Whin steps back, but the Choker simple uses its reach to attack from the inside of the field, catching Whin off guard enough for a single stike to get through (OOC: One hit, 32 damage)

While the battle continues, the King tips his crown at the warriors and takes off down a hidden corridore, closing the door behind him.


----------



## moritheil (May 7, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Lady stands up and heads for the door.
> 
> "Well, its been fun, but I want to get some rest before the action starts. Call me when your ready."
> 
> OOC: I'll let you take care of the planning stages. Realistically, as long as its not too overblown and you're willing to put the resources forth, I probably won't object to any of the prep work your planning. Be as detailed as you want to be. Its more fun that way




After watching the lady go, Ichiru peers at Therin.  "Not hurt, I trust?  That rather surprised me.  What do you make of things?"

OOC: Ichiru is mostly waiting on Therin for some input, with regard to both what just happened, and whether or not he likes the plan.

We may have a list of questions to ask later via commune, which will then hopefully result in specific precautions.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Whin Growls, his form surging with inner power as he gets into a stance to attack the thing the next time it swings.
"Grift, Go do something about the king, Meekor and I will handle this thing!" Whin calls over his shoulder, gritting his teeth in pain as he is very wounded. (98 damage / 166 hp)

[sblock=ooc]
Swift action: Quickened True Strike.
Ready Action : Free action to store staff, then Grab it and attempt to pull it out of the Field when it attacks me next time.  *I keep the staff out till it attacks, so it thinks I'm going to swing at it*.
Since my Intimidate Check got cancelled by the Beasty, I guess I'll use my Moment of Presience on the Grapple Check.

This thing's going DOWN.
Touch Attack to start grapple: +48.
Grapple check: +57.
*Normally when you start a grapple, you have to enter their space.. I'm hoping to pull him forward instead... It makes sense, but there's no rules for it..*
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (May 7, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Brother Allard: Sournds good.
> 
> 
> OOC: Fenris2: The dragon is not invisibe, and now that you know where to look, you can see that its white.




Ahh, how about magical effects in play? None?   is it charging/closing or some such or pacing Sylvie?  Would that know arcane roll mean she knows a fair bit about white dragons?  Does she have a clue as to age catagory beyond that she can cue to from size?


----------



## Rathan (May 7, 2007)

OOC: I got both ghasts? sweeeeeett hehe....

Meekor looks to his ever smaller companion in his rather frozen state and sighs.... his eyes looking back and forth to Whin and Grift.... not knowing who he should help first... Whins..... you oks?.... Grift's frozen and I don't thinks I can releases him! you needs me or should I helps him!?" the cleric asks sure Whin will say himself as the Grift is in no serious danger.....

[sblock=Question for Darimaus] is there a possibility I can do a spot check.. another one that is for something unique on the kings person... a ornate ring.... clothing... an amulet... or even the crown to remember in great detail for a spell?..... again I'm not casting it at the moment... just something for later use in case none of us can get to the king right now..[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 7, 2007)

"Where did that slyph go to? She has been gone far too long. I say we go look for her" Munthrek addresses the group as Tekumo becomes his true form. He waits for an answer before climbing on his steed and heading for the skies.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

"I'd love to, but..."

Thorn watches the steed fly off.

"...I can't fly."

She shrugs and settles down for the wait.


----------



## Unkabear (May 7, 2007)

(OOC:

[sblock=condensing quotes]







			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: There are in fact two sides to the argument here. The first is, you didn't state any readied actions, and since the combat's surprise round consisted of the undead attacking and dropping from the roof, you wouldn't get any action. The other side would be that their is a possibility that you didn't get the chance to post a ready action and got skipped over. Either way, it won't matter here. What does matter to me is that you didn't post an optional action, you just stated you thought you should have one. So realisticly, I have nothing to go on here, and that just prolonged this engagement. For future reference, if you're going to make that kind of a statement, it is your obligation to provide me with an alternative and save us a round of posting.
> 
> While Grift is unfortunatly felled by the horrid stench and paralysis of his "Ghastly" opponent, Meekor perseveres, forcing his holy energies upon the pair of attackers and rendering them both into wisps of dust. However, this holy power is lost on the powers of the antimagic field shielding Whin's deadly opponent.



[/sblock]
Lesson learned.  I will be swifter on the keyboard next time. )

Grift furrows his brows...or at least attempts to as he sits paralyzed. Inside he was berating himself for not being ready and prepared and ready for such a transparent tactic.


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

The Choker reaches out again in an attempt to attack Whin, latching on with its tentacle. Whin grabs the appendage, and puts his full wait against the creature in an attempt to pull it free from the antimagic barrier. (OOC: I'm going to re-arrange what your trying to do here, since what you're going for and what you posted are 2 different things. This is because in order to move an opponent in grapple is a predescribed standard action, meaning you can't do it as part of the initial grapple check. Besides, since your grappling a tentacle, your still going to be taking full damage from the attack. Instead, since you know the creature is already going to attempt to start a grapple, I'm going to change your ready action to moving in a grapple and attempting to pull the Choker out of the field. Whin takes 36 damage from the attack.)

The Choker struggles against its oppressor, but after it realizes it can't escape, simply begins to tear into him again. (OOC: It uses the remainder of its attack actions to attempt to break the grapple, but fails. It uses its extra standard action to attack again, dealing an additional 33 damage.)

Meekor watches as the King escapes, memorizing the extravagent crown adorning the mans head.


Sylvie can't spot any magical effects on the Dragon, nor can she discern its age. while she does know alot about such dragons from her adventures, she can't specify how powerful this one is. For now it is simply pacing her.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 8, 2007)

> As the tattered remains of the mountains defenses begin to regroup, the dragon slumps down in agony. Obsidian notices a strange man in a flame colored robe begin to descend from a cave in the mountain. Closer inspection indicates that the man's skin is red, and he has horns and a tail.



The battle is over. The enemy, defeated but still alive, is outnumbered and on the run. He stands over the destroyed landscape like a lone great Oak in the middle of the grassy plains. Victory is his. Knowing this, an inner calm spreads throughout his body and were there once was rage there now is peace. 

His violet eyes locks with the dragons. Seconds pass in silence before he gives the dragon a simple nod. The battle with the Daemon Queen was not an easy one and if were not for the dragon’s help he would still be locked in combat. 







> The red man casually strolls over to where Obsidian stands amidst the chaos and destruction.
> 
> "So you're the one the Stalkers were all in a huff about. You have to give them credit; they certainly know talent when they see it, though what they had planned for you, I can't begin to conceive. Obsidian. That's your name isn't it? I've only got the rumors to go off of here. I would like to thank you for aiding young Paul over there. That blasted woman comes back all the time just to torment him. I have a feeling she may start coming for you too. But where are my manners? Here isn't the place to discuss such issues. Would you accept an invitation to the heart of my mountain?"



“Lying I would be, if I did not say that the pleasure was mine. For those who take pleasure in the throws of combat are favored highly by The Lord of Battle.” He replies in his deep guttural voice. In one hand with the sound of metal screeching against metal he locks Granite securely across his shoulders and at the same time he takes a firm hold of his shield with his other hand. “Again will our paths cross if My Lord so chooses it.” He replies in reference to the Daemon Queen. Nodding his head, he accepts the man’s invitation and follows him back to his Kingdom.


----------



## Fenris2 (May 8, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sylvie can't spot any magical effects on the Dragon, nor can she discern its age.  While she does know a lot about such dragons from her adventures, she can't specify how powerful this one is.  For now it is simply pacing her.




She says loudly (loudly as needed to carry to sensitive wyrm ears) in Draconic, "Noble one!  Now just how cliche can we get?  Beautiful damsel pursued by regal dragon.  We seem to be missing a knight in shining armor on a horse though. . .  (pantomimes looking around) You did not eat him early again did you?  The casting department will be wroth.  (laughs)   More seriously, whats on your mind?"

Start a diplomacy to improve reactions here, although this whole thing is likely over long before diplomacy has time to work.

diplo 38: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1029138

OOC:

Sylvie a) readies an escape to ethereal if draco (or any buddies) make with the nasty, and yes she keeps her eyes open for the possibility that there is more than one 'opponent' and he is suppose to distract her for the setup.

However If that fails, or draco follows her ethereal some how... then she has two immediate actions she can perform, let me know what draco is attempting

b) Can immediately cast celerity, greater and close and pop off a black blade of despair before rejoing the normal time line

c) Has an immeditae 'shields up' action of raising a personal warding.. In this case it depends what draco does that gives immediate action, but probably either double green or green/violet = very likely one dead draco if it is dumb enough to attack


----------



## Avalon® (May 8, 2007)

"I dun' trust 'er one bit. If one berk is willing to do that kind o' thing to us here, she may be capable o' more. I say we dun' trust 'er more than we can throw 'er." 

"As fer the plan, how 'bout if we just rent out all the other rooms in the inn. I may be able to spare some coin."


----------



## Rathan (May 8, 2007)

With the information he wanted in his minds eye... he quickly came back out of his stupor of thought long enough to see his friend Whin in serious danger... the tentacles ripping his flesh beyond mosts threshholds.. and quickly would lash out with a spell at a distance. His heavy training in healing magics finally comming to full view as he lowers into a kneed bent hanch only to cup his hands around a ball of forming white light. His eyes glowing of the same radiant glow basking his dark green form in shadows in the areas the light does not reach and quickly the ball of healing light forms within his hands. Qiuckly he disburses it, sending it hurtling into his friend Whins leg, picking a lower body part in hopes not to hit his comrades foe with it mistakenly as he grins..... [sblock=OOC] Casting Heal as a spell like ability 5/6 left for the day heh and with divine reach if meekor has to he will step within 30 feet of Whin. If he's already within 30 then he just casts from where he is.... this is Meekors next action whenever that may happen heh.. let hope it's before Whin drops....[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

"I'm glad you see things the same way as I, Munthrek."

"We will need to find out more of this land that we have arrived at.  I fear that I feel like I am ill prepared for this sojourn, as I am not fully convinced of what I am needed to do for my patron."

[sblock=OOC Darimaus] Was the old man able to give more detail to the crude map that Jareel had draw of No Man's Land?
[/sblock]

"First things first, Thorn, Sylvie, would you like to travel with us?" Jareel asks,"Travelling in numbers is always a good idea."

Jareel waits for an answer, and then watches the sylph take flight.

After discussing the finer points of draconic flight with Munthrek and Tekumo for a while, Jareel watches as Munthrek and Tekumo take flight to look for the sylph.  Leaving Thorn and Jareel to guard the cabin.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Thorn gives Jareel a wry grin and sits down on a rock near the cabin.

"So. Are you independent, or were you sent by an organization?"


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Jemal: As far as I can tell, Whin doesn't have a method to stay on his feet when he is below 0 HP. Please correct me if I'm wrong, for it will alter the stroy somewhat.

Whin collapses under the vicious assault of the Choker, losing his mighty grip on the creature. However, before the skilled warrior loses consciousness, his old friend and ally casts a heal spell on him, revitalizing him. (OOC: Grapple is lost, but Whin is back in action, albiet prone at this point. He should be at 149 HP by my count.)


OOC: s@squ@tch: I'm going to say that the old man isn't good wth maps because frankly, I haven't finalized the makeup of the island yet. (Hence why I try to avoid such questions  ). Its almost compiled, and when its reasonably complete I will make sure each character gets their hands on a description.


Sylvie attempts a conversation with her dragon follower. Upon hearing her unusual form of speech, the dragon's flight style changes from a cautious and pacing pattern, to a playful joyous method. 

 "  You are one of our saviors, aren't you? Come to help us with our horrid plague known as Albedo? We are saved!  "  


OOC: Bloodweaver1: I'm gonna put your part off til morning. I have alot of storyline stuff to compile, so I'm gonna get to sleep first.


----------



## Fenris2 (May 8, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sylvie attempts a conversation with her dragon follower. Upon hearing her unusual form of speech, the dragon's flight style changes from a cautious and pacing pattern, to a playful joyous method.
> 
> "  You are one of our saviors, aren't you? Come to help us with our horrid plague known as Albedo? We are saved!  "




Sylvie thinks it odd that a 'white' dragon should be so happy/joyful.  Is she sure its not a silver dragon???  I mean White dragons are noted for being bad guys and all, not that she is caught up in the good/evil thing. But still. . .     Be on guard just in case with the same contigency actions until further notice.

Sense motive: 15 (lol)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1029769

She replies and smiles a bit at the dragons playfulness, "Ummm, that is correct.  If you could be so kind to point me toward Halster, that will help me so I can retirieve my companions and we can get started."

OOC: If it does so then she will ask its name and offer hers in return thanking it, and be on her way...


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Whin stumbles backwards to his feet, fear evident for the first time ever in his eyes as he stares at the choker, trying to come to grips with this paralyzing emotion.

"What in the Nine Hells are you?!?  I've fought Dragons weaker than you!!"

[sblock=ooc]
Full Defense Action, pulling staff out to defend self.  Combined with a 5' step backwards.  Whin's got no freaking clue how to deal with this thing.  Considering he could solo an Ancient Red Dragon (I did the Numbers the other day, and he'd kill it about 80% of the time), he's never met anything even remotely like this thing, antimagic or not.  Thus, he cowers until he figures out what to do.
Current AC = 64.

Also, btw, technically if we followed initiative both Whin(unconscious) and the Choker get actions before Meekor's healing (meekor was at end of round).
[sblock]Whin :readied action
Choker: Drop whin
Meekor: Watch King
Next round
Whin: Stabilize check
Choker: Kill whin or grapple Meekor
Meekor: ??
[/sblock]
I'm not complaining, though...

*EDIT: Also, btw, I was kinda hoping the whole 'grab it and pull it off-balance' thing would prevent me from getting hit numerous times, but guess I'll chalk it up to experience. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (May 8, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "First things first, Thorn, Sylvie, would you like to travel with us?" Jareel asks,"Travelling in numbers is always a good idea."
> 
> Jareel waits for an answer, and then watches the sylph take flight.





rewinding a bit

Sylvie says, "Sounds like plan for now.  Toodles."  And taks to the sky


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Jemal: I don't know about you, but I don't think it takes a round to notice a piece of clothing on the king, and if it did, he couldn't have done it because the king left already. As for the not getting hit, its a strechy tentacle, and it rolled high.

The Choker charges out of the antimagic field at Whin, failing to hit him once again, looking back towards the cleric cautiously, it moves back into the field with a burst of unusual quickness.


 "  Halster would be a few hours dragonflight to the South. You'll find it eventually as long as you don't get turned around.  " 

 "  I am Eias. I am one of the noble border guards of Thrall.  "


----------



## Fenris2 (May 8, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "  Halster would be a few hours dragonflight to the South. You'll find it eventually as long as you don't get turned around.  "
> 
> "  I am Eias. I am one of the noble border guards of Thrall.  "




Sylvie answers, "Ooh. Neat.  Well Eias, I am Sylvie.   I guess I will go back and fetch the rest, and we will just teleport across the border and proceed by foot or flight.  Hmmm, say could you give me a descrption of Halster?  That way we won't have to travel after the return 'port since I will take us straight there.  Also any information on teh latest doings of the bad guys would help because of your perspective (hey, flatery never hurts a dragon)"

Either way she thanks Eias for his help and checks to see if the group moved.  Shrugging when she sees some left (uses her third eye sense which now has no range -- wizards, you are silly) to ascertain if the group is still there (most are afiak) and so then blips back via greater teleport.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

"Thorn, although I work alone frequently, my Patron, Saint Cuthbert, sent me here to work on his behalf.  But I can tell that I will need all the help I can get to achieve His aims.  Which is quite serendipitous, as all of our goals here are the same."

"Since you and I are here for the duration, as we do not have the capability to fly, how about we pass the time in a more enjoyable fashion?"

With that, Jareel sits down on the ground next to Thorn, reaches into his pack for his bag of holding, and produces a small keg of beer, which he made himself.  He produces two mugs and sets one down for himself and Thorn. "Care to join me in a pint, lad?  I brewed this 3 months ago during a week of fasting, it is one of my finer tripels, light caramel in color, some coriander on the midpalate..." Jareel starts expounding on the virtues of grains and the gift from the Gods for fermentation while pouring himself a pint, and then pouring one for Thorn, unless he was directed not to.

After downing one and a half pints of the ale, Jareel asks Thorn,"What did you find out in the cabin?"


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

*ooc: the way you posted it was confusing.. me grappling the thing, getting hit, then Meekor watching the crown, then in a new post me going down and him healing me..

BTW, if he healed me before I lost consciousness, why was I prone and the grapple broken?  Being healed BEFORE going down would alter Whin's state of mind 100% opposite of what it is now, so it's kinda a big deal..*


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 8, 2007)

double post


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 8, 2007)

triple post!?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 8, 2007)

Munthek and Tekumo circle the air over Thron and Jareel (and i assume Eoin and Lowryllyth are still with us as well?), looking for anything that might be deadly or evil, and looking for Sylvie

_OOC: From where they are can they see either Sylvie or the dragon?
 Munthrek's Spot = 6 (ouch) 
 Tekumo's Spot = 23 _


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

A bit stung, Thorn peels her mask off, revealing a pretty, though without makeup or adornment, young woman's face.

"Normally I don't drink on duty. Seeing as how we might be up to our neck in dragons soon though, I'll make an exception." She smiles a little, her face seeming unused to the expression. "And it's lass, lad."

She scoops up a mug and sips it, shivering slightly and making a 'bitter beer face' before taking a larger gulp. Clearly she's not used to the imbibing of the alkyhol either.


----------



## Rathan (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc, two questions]Has Meekor been able to determin if this choker is undead or not? There was no time for a spell of any kind when he lunged for Whin after he thought he dropped him?.... I mean Meekor would have been ready I've just not checked here sense I healed Whin sooo I didn't really have a chance to interject.... again this falls under the... 'you should really state your intentions beforehand' thing but in my defence Meekor would have been  ready with a spell... most likely a harm/heal or enegry drain.... and out of those two... the harm/heal would have been his first choice..... if you'll allow it.... it's DC 26, 30 ft range once again with a will save for half (75 damage)...Caster Check if Needed for SR (1d20+24=34). This of course is all dependant on my first question... if it IS undead... he'd go with heal instead of course.... same DC[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *ooc: the way you posted it was confusing.. me grappling the thing, getting hit, then Meekor watching the crown, then in a new post me going down and him healing me..
> 
> BTW, if he healed me before I lost consciousness, why was I prone and the grapple broken?  Being healed BEFORE going down would alter Whin's state of mind 100% opposite of what it is now, so it's kinda a big deal..*




*TWITCH TWITCH*... that was for flavor. You know you went down. I know you went down. Everyone knows you went down. But because you were healed immediatly after you went down, I simply decided to write it up as story. 

As for the first part (and I'm sorry if I seem a little harsh, but this is getting on my nerves) THE WATCHING OF THE CROWN WAS OOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS NOT LIKE IT TAKES AN ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP GETTING HUNG UP ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

Now that I've vented (I really gotta stop giving free stuff to the pcs, this is giving me a headache ) I'm gonna put his into proper order.

STEP 1: Whin and Choker grapple as part of the Choker's turn, and Whin's readied action
STEP 2: Choker drops Whin on same turn.
STEP 3: Meekor Heals Whin, while noting what the king's crown looks like (no action   )
STEP 4: Whin takes a Defensive Action
STEP 5: Choker Attacks Whin Unsuccessfully
STEP 6: Meekor's Turn
STEP 7: Whin's Turn


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc, two questions]Has Meekor been able to determin if this choker is undead or not? There was no time for a spell of any kind when he lunged for Whin after he thought he dropped him?.... I mean Meekor would have been ready I've just not checked here sense I healed Whin sooo I didn't really have a chance to interject.... again this falls under the... 'you should really state your intentions beforehand' thing but in my defence Meekor would have been  ready with a spell... most likely a harm/heal or enegry drain.... and out of those two... the harm/heal would have been his first choice..... if you'll allow it.... it's DC 26, 30 ft range once again with a will save for half (75 damage)...Caster Check if Needed for SR (1d20+24=34). This of course is all dependant on my first question... if it IS undead... he'd go with heal instead of course.... same DC[/sblock]




This one confuses me. I'm not sure were you believe you're getting this extra action from. On the first turn, you destroyed the two Ghasts. On the Second turn, you healed Whin. There was no time gap here. Its now you're turn. And yes, I'll give to you that the Choker is in fact undead. BTW, next time something simple comes up like memorizing a piece of clothing, I'm not going to deal with it, cause it really seems to mess you guys up.


More will follow if I get time after lunch before I have to go to work. I get a few days off starting tommorow, so it will garuanteed be caught up by then.


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2007)

ooc: Forget about me? I don't mind really, since I've been off-line for since the 5th, and since you obviously have a lot to keep track on. But I'm back now, and it would be fun to see where this leads...



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> "My kind is not known for our love of fire," Yashar replies, grinning mirthlessly with far too many sharp teeth. "But nor do I fear it."
> He looks back over his shoulder, towards the elven city, before turning back. "I had a little run in with one of their armies not far from here, near the funeral pyre that used to be an elven city. So it seems you're swiftly running out of time."
> "But where are my manners? You may call me Yashar and I am indeed with the Gods. And you must be men of Thrall?"


----------



## Brother Allard (May 8, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> OOC: Casts _Mord's Mansion_.  They will wait out the night, finish healing up, and probably cast some divinations - which I will post later today - and then prepare new spells for tomorrow.




Sucking on a chicken bone, Morrigan stares into the fire and considers his options.  Widely traveled and well read, he had never encountered nor heard of anything quite like the Antimagic Freak, as he had begun to call him.  

On a sudden whim, he tosses the bone into the fire and traces the intricate patterns of _Greater Scrying_ in the air before him.  Perhaps the field was an effect of the freak's weapon, or some temporary ability.  Didn't hurt to check, in any case.

DC 28, will negates.


----------



## Rathan (May 8, 2007)

OOC: alrighty.... as I said I hadn't been here sense I had healed whin sooo... in light of that and all the posts back and forth about ooc stuff I thought I might have missed an actual IC round or something.... if I didn't have a round do that that in.. then I don't get to.. as I mentioned I said IF I can cast I would..... not you MUST let me cast cause I'm all mighty and stuff! LOL.... 

As for this rounds action.... I will hold it.. Meekor can do nothing save for a disjunction aginst the the antimagic sphere and he's not stupid he won't do that ANYWHERES near whin.. he'd slaughter him for it LOL.... so I will hold an action to cast heal on the undead choker as soon as whin can drag a peice of the choker out of the field.... he can also throw the heal to whin if he needs it as that's the spell he's holding either way heh...

 Comes on whins! pulls him outa the field so I cans cast... snaps OUTA it! the little goblin yelps hoping to pull Whin out of the dazed stupor.....


----------



## Voidrazor (May 8, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "First things first, Thorn, Sylvie, would you like to travel with us?" Jareel asks,"Travelling in numbers is always a good idea."



Lowryllyth clears her throat pointedly at Jareel's words, then her major domo speaks. "Your gratitude leaves much to be desired Jareel. However, once we speak with the Stalkers in Halster, the baroness shall purchase means of communication. That way, should you or _your companions_ require rescue _once again_, we can be at your side immediately."

As her major domo speaks, Lowryllyth appears to lose interest and calls to Munthrek. "Any sign of Sylvie? I had expected her back by now."


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Forget about me? I don't mind really, since I've been off-line for since the 5th, and since you obviously have a lot to keep track on. But I'm back now, and it would be fun to see where this leads...







			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> The horsed soldier shakes his head at Yashar.
> 
> "We are currently in Harbinger, Thrall's neighbor to the East."




It was a small section, I can see how you missed it. good to have you back though.


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> OOC: alrighty.... as I said I hadn't been here sense I had healed whin sooo... in light of that and all the posts back and forth about ooc stuff I thought I might have missed an actual IC round or something.... if I didn't have a round do that that in.. then I don't get to.. as I mentioned I said IF I can cast I would..... not you MUST let me cast cause I'm all mighty and stuff! LOL....




I didn't think you were demanding an action, I was just a little confused since I didn't know where that train of thought came from. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2007)

Sylvie converses with the White, getting a decent picture in her mind of the townsquare in Halster. Informing her that he had to return to his post, the white dragon flew into the snow and dissappeared from sight. With that, sylvie teleports back to her companions across the border.

Munthek is unable to locate their missing party member, and returns to the party without any news, however he is stunned to disover that Sylvie is already amongst them as he and his mount land amidts the trees.


Morrigan attempts the divination, but is unable to locate his opponent. 


OOC: Bloodweaver1: Its till not finished yet. Just a little more to complete, but alas work is intradicting my work. It'll be post when I get home tonight.


----------



## moritheil (May 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "I dun' trust 'er one bit. If one berk is willing to do that kind o' thing to us here, she may be capable o' more. I say we dun' trust 'er more than we can throw 'er."
> 
> "As fer the plan, how 'bout if we just rent out all the other rooms in the inn. I may be able to spare some coin."




Ichiru nods.  "Indeed, I think the entire point of the demonstration is that she is capable of more.  I will leave you to rent out some rooms, if you don't mind, and go to seek some answers before our meeting tonight.  Shall we reconvene at the inn at 10 pm?"

If this meets with a favorable answer by Therin, Ichiru goes to a safe place in the wilderness to meet up with his retinue, relate the day's events, and cast Greater Scrying on Grift.  (This assumes that he does not expect the group back today.)  He intends to watch for a couple of hours; what he sees (or does not see) will influence his later divinations.

scrying SR check (1d20+22=38)

Greater Scrying save DC should be 29 (17 + 11 + 1.)


----------



## Fenris2 (May 9, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sylvie converses with the White, getting a decent picture in her mind of the townsquare in Halster. Informing her that he had to return to his post, the white dragon flew into the snow and dissappeared from sight. With that, sylvie teleports back to her companions across the border.
> 
> Munthek is unable to locate their missing party member, and returns to the party without any news, however he is stunned to disover that Sylvie is already amongst them as he and his mount land amidts the trees.




Sylvie says, "Hmm.. Sorry for the delay it is farther than I thought.   But, I did meet, met a nice dragon and he was happy to give us some directions to town.  So its off we go whenever you are ready..."

OOC: Sylvie can 'port 6 additional people, but the dragon counts as two(L afaik).  I think we just make that.  If not, then someone will have to play the famous 'in the (portable) hole' game or offer up an alternative...

So its zippity zap, unless anyone demures...


----------



## Unkabear (May 9, 2007)

Grift watches the proceedings with a careful eye.  He watches because he cannot do anything else.  Why did the thing run back in so quickly?  It was afraid of Meekor and not Whin?  When Grift is able to act again he will see what he can do about this.


(ooc: Not sure if I will even be able to move before the battle is over, but once he can he is turning invis and flying up into the air drawing his crossbow.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 9, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*



> "Your gratitude leaves much to be desired Jareel. However, once we speak with the Stalkers in Halster, the baroness shall purchase means of communication. That way, should you or your companions require rescue once again, we can be at your side immediately."




"My apologies, my lady, for I seemed to have lost track of you,"  Jareel sputters as he spits out some ale from his mug embarrassedly,"I would be honored if you would travel with us as well."

"Well, it appears that we have some direction at last, thanks to our fey friend."

"As for teleportation goes, if we need additional space, my bag of holding can contain a large amount of material if needed, provided that you don't mind snuggling up to a cask of ale, among other items," Jareel says with a sly smile.

"I am quite pleased with how our group has come together, and quite humbled by the sacrifices made by all of us to get us here to this point."

With that, Jareel finishes his mug, collects the mug from Thorn, wipes them out, and stows them back in the bag with the cask.  He stands up, dusts off his clothes and gets ready to move out.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 9, 2007)

Muthrek eyes Sylvie as she mentions the white dragon. He has known many iver the years, and    distrusts them all. Even though this one seems to be...less?...evil than it's kin, it still makes him think if there are any other whites around who aren't as nice.

OOC: If need be, Tekumo can polymorph into something smaller for the port, and if that doesn't work, he can polymorph and hop in the hole


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2007)

"I can teleport," Thorn comments, getting to her feet. "But I'd need to be fairly familiar with where I was going. Or be able to see it. Otherwise I guess I'm with you, Sylvie."


----------



## Nephtys (May 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Darimaus
> The horsed soldier shakes his head at Yashar.
> 
> "We are currently in Harbinger, Thrall's neighbor to the East."




"So, what news, warrior? What's the situation out here? I know nearly nothing so I need you to tell me everything. Countries, cities, kings, Disciples, everything."


----------



## Fenris2 (May 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I can teleport," Thorn comments, getting to her feet. "But I'd need to be fairly familiar with where I was going. Or be able to see it. Otherwise I guess I'm with you, Sylvie."




Sylvie nods and zaps them all to the destination weee.   if we need extra stowage then use the bag of holding that was offered.

OOC: As far as I know everyone has seen or agreed to 'port at this point... If not, they can insert an objection later and then Sylive did not teleport them.


----------



## Avalon® (May 10, 2007)

"Aye. I'm just glad she's on our side. Okay then. We'll be seein' each other at sundown right? I'll just be there drinkin' a keg. Why dun ya join me later?"


----------



## Darimaus (May 10, 2007)

Obsidian is escorted to a large rock on the volcano's side. As his red skinned host places a hand on the rock, causing the middle of it to dissolve away, leaving an empty shell. The pair enter the rock, and the outside fills in around them. With a sudden lurch, the rocks begins to move. After about five minutes, their ride stops, and the outside of the rock dissolves once more. Obsidian is washed with a blinding light, and as he exits the rock, he see before him what could only be described as a duplicate of Hell. Devils of all shapes and sizes wander around cliffs and ledges that spiral around a deep pit filled with dark hellfire. Red skinned mages work tirelessly at constructing constructs, weapons, and magical devices of all kinds. Formations of Pit Fiends roams the upper ledges, obviously prepared to do battle. 

 "My name is Harborgens. I used to be a personal assistant to Mephistopheles, ruler of the Eighth Level of Hell. Eventually, my lord grew weary of my power, and I was forced to escape to this land in order to be free from his vile clutches. Of course, not without taking a fee for all those centuries of loyal service. I stole from him the power of hellfire. And here I am, preparing an army to battle these troubling times. I wonder if any of us will see the the next year" 

The Devil sighs to himself as he looks up to the unseen roof of the cavern. 

 "I suppose there are many things you are unaware of, as you are  anew arrival here. Let me fill you in on a few details. When this island was first created, it was constructed with four holy nations, one to the North, South, East, and West. Of course the Eastern nation, Halo, became the leader, being the direct connection to the rest of the world. And things progressed quite steadily, with people from all places migrating to a land where the upper beings could not control or prosecute them. The rest of the island filled itself out with beings who had no ties to the Church of the Gatekeeper. When the Disciples raised an army of these neutral partys to fight the religios nations, everything on the island was thrown out of order. It was Alemetra, the southern religious nation, that took the brunt of this war, and was practically in ruins afterward. As forces from outside sources funneled in, Almentra rebuilt itself from the ground up. However, once it had become a power again, Halo demanded that Almentra aid its brehtren in the fight against the disciples. Infuriated by the lack of aid, Almentra broke off relations with the Gatekeeper, and things have been going downhill ever since. Then Loien, the northern nation, lost contact with the rest of the island. No word came out of it for months, and soon after undead were spotted destroying towns to the south of it's borders. Halo attacked back, attempting to hold off the undead invaders. They set up an armed border, and left High Priest Gerode in charge of its defenses. However, after having his plans meddled with time and time again, Gerode claimed the border and the area around it as his own nation, Abel. The Undead have begun expanding to the West, and have created a border with the Barbarian Nomads, but have a small corridore to my home here. I was forced to erect this volcano as a fortress against them, however on my own I am quite overmatched. And so I have begun taking action, destroying the nations undearneath my realm. You see, I have developted a secret weapon to battle these horrors. I have crafted my own Pact Primevil. Whenever one of my minions claims a life, that life becomes mine, to do with what I please. I can transform weak, insignificant elves, gnomes, halflings, and humans into power Devils to fight this coming foe. I sent toxic clouds of death from the top of my volcano south, turning the plains into a desert, and the forest into a swamp, and leaving my forces set to claim those unfortunate enough to be in my path. I hope to drive a line towards the bottom of the island in order to funnel resources from anywhere, or to escape the wrath of my foes. After my horde was finishes, I sent an invasion force into the Undead lands. They were faced by thousands of skeletons and zombies. Hacking their way through the insignifacant beings, it looked like the day would be ours. However, those fallen atrocities stood back up, and my Devils were surrounded. They began to attack with more ferocity than could be thought possible. I saw a zombie charge 90ft and bite a Pit Fiend's head off. My forces were crushed. It was only recently I discovered they were using unique creation techniques, crafting the perfect undead. Paragon Undead. As it stands, I am capable of only defending what is mine, though I would hope to get a chance to strike out at these foes, and halt them in their tracks for good." 

At this point another Hellfire Wyrm entered the cavern, this one with scales slightly lighter than those of the one Obsidian encountered.

 "James, you have returned triumphant I trust."  

The dragon explains it's encounter with an unusual being representing the church, trying to forge an alliance with them, as well as its response of "buzz off". Annoyance began to show on the Devil's face.

 "One of them have decided that they want us as allies, and you told them off? We are struggling in these dark times, and few are willing to work hand in hand with Devils! And yet you took a possible source of aid and refused it! Go out there, and find me that being! Do not return without him!" 

Harborgens shakes his head as the dragon flies off on its assigned task.

 "Good help is so hard to find these days. So what is your take on all this?" 

He turns to his guest, waiting for Obsidian to compose his thoughts.

OOC: I finally got that posted. More updates to come later tonight, thats all the time I got for now.


----------



## Rino (May 10, 2007)

Eoin steps out of the camoflage from the area when Silvie returns and agrees to come along with the ride.

 did you see any other things or just that good old dragon


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Whins mind keeps churning, fear eating away at him, this unknown worm burrowing through his brain.  He hears Meekor's words, and a sudden light appears to burn away the worm... It is the light of insight.  He cannot beat this thing, not alone... Whin looks over to Meekor, remembering the reason he chose to not kill him years ago.. that mysterious divine power that he didn't understand.  

If he couldn't beat this thing, Meekor could.

Growling, Whin shakes his head and takes an unsteady step forward. "Are you ready for round two, Spawn?  It'll take more than the likes of YOU do defeat me!" Whin motions the thing forward, with the exact same intent as last time.
[sblock=ooc]
move forward(should now be 10' from the AMF), fighting stance, ready action to put staff away and Grapple it just like last time.  This time, though, I'm almost full HP so I probably won't go down.  only problem is now I don't have my Moment of Presience, meaning my grapple's currently +39.
Also I'd like to point out that if he tries to grapple me, he's got to move into MY space, in which case I'll PIN him.  Otherwise, I'll do the "attack/Pull" grapple I tried the first time round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (May 10, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Eoin steps out of the camoflage from the area when Silvie returns and agrees to come along with the ride.
> 
> did you see any other things or just that good old dragon




Sylvie replies, "Other than that the lands change to a colder climate? Nope.  I was surprised the dragon noticed me from the distance it did actually. (frown) Should have asked about that."


----------



## moritheil (May 10, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Aye. I'm just glad she's on our side. Okay then. We'll be seein' each other at sundown right? I'll just be there drinkin' a keg. Why dun ya join me later?"




Grinning, the human bids the dwarf farewell and agrees to meet up that evening at the proper inn.

Ichiru goes to a safe place in the wilderness to meet up with his retinue, relate the day's events, and cast Greater Scrying on Yashar.  He intends to watch for a couple of hours; what he sees (or does not see) will influence his later divinations.

OOC: Numbers and explanation.

scrying SR check (1d20+22=38)

Greater Scrying save DC should be 29 (17 + 11 + 1.)

This is a repost from earlier, when I stated Ichiru's probable course of actions and noted the assumption that Ichiru did not expect Whin et al. back that day.  Since Jemal pointed out in the OOC thread that Whin et al. made their intentions to return in the same day clear, It would make less sense for Ichiru to scry their group (since he will be talking to them in a couple of hours), and he should instead try to scry one of the other champions that he can remember.  Yashar seems a likely pick, because Whin muttered his name at the general assembly, meaning Ichiru will have a name to go with his face.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Sylvie replies, "Other than that the lands change to a colder climate? Nope.  I was surprised the dragon noticed me from the distance it did actually. (frown) Should have asked about that."




"Draconic senses can be a nuisence to those untrained in foiling them," remarks Thorn unconcernedly. "Now..." she looks around. "How well did you learn this place? We should seek out its leader, I'd think, and introduce ourselves and our mission."


----------



## Darimaus (May 11, 2007)

OOC: Jemal: step one, you can't specify two seperate actions with a readied action. You can either move to pull your opponent back like you did last ime, or pin him. Not both. Also, you only move into your opponent's space if you want to keep the grapple for more than the current round.

The Choker seems to be far more cautious now that it had its narrow encounter with Whin. It steps out of the field carefully, getting right up close to its tormentor and begins to lash out with its claws, tentacles, and bite (OOC: You read right. Its not like it's a normal Choker. its undead after all). Before it can get close, Meekor's healing strikes the creature, but fails to take effect. (OOC: I rolled your  SR Check  for you, and it did not succeed). The Choker fails to connect with any of its shots though, and with another unusual burst of speed pulls back into the field.

(OOC: This is actually one result of several ways this could have happened (since Jemal wasn't kind enough to pick one course of action  ), however all the results end up the same. If Jemal started a grapple, the Choker ended up escaping, not hitting, and moving back anyways, and things turn out the same.


Sylvie and her companions appear in a cavern, lit be a dim blue aura that none of the adventurers can pin the source to. Unlike what Sylvie experienced outside, the cavern was actually warm, and light clad villagers wander around the streets of the city in comfort. The buildings themselves seem to grow up from the stone, but its hard to tell wether or not the formations were naturally occuring, or magical in origion. The people here seem happy and pleasant, not at all startled by the sudden appearance of the adventurers, and some even stop to say hello and offer assistance. In mere minutes the party has directions to an inn, a church, the town hall, and even the Gloomwood Stalker's Guild hall, though nobody mentioned what the building was in order to prevent any social unrest amongst the populace.


Ichiru attempts to scry on Yashar, but is unable to successfully do so. (OOC: I made his  Will Save  for him, he succeeded). 


Yashar is greete dwith a puzzled look from the soldier he makes his inquiry to. 

"Well, most of the Disciple sightings have been observed in our hethen neighbor to the west, Thrall. We hope to go in and fix the problem, but we must get those betrayers to the gatekeeper dealt with first. I suppose if you wish for anymore detailed information, you will have to go to Salanom, our nations capital. Go down this road to Homble, and then keep going for about a days horse ride and you will get there. I'm sure our Lord Burnstram would be happy to assist you."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 11, 2007)

*Obsidian and Granite*

He eyes the hellish landscape in front of him with an unflinching gaze. He notes the arcane construct artificers but says nothing for the moment. He listens to the Mountain Lord’s tale with particular interest, though he does not readily provide his thoughts. After a few long moments he says in deep, mechanical and guttural voice, “Undead now fills the North. Threaten they do, your borders and Kingdom. In response, landscapes you have changed and an army of lost souls and devils you have created. To march is your desire, against these perfections. Though allies you lack.”

He pauses for a brief second before continuing, “Sides, my Lord and I, do not choose. Demanded is this, by the chaos of battle. Though different these times are and pre-arranged has our meeting been.” There is another slight pause as he looks from devil army back to the Mountain Lord. “What do you require of me? And fulfill I will until my Lord wishes otherwise.” He states and asks, “A Disciple you feel leads these mindless perfections?”


----------



## Nephtys (May 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ichiru attempts to scry on Yashar, but is unable to successfully do so. (OOC: I made his  Will Save  for him, he succeeded).




ooc: And he has an item that provides constant Mindblank, 



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar is greete dwith a puzzled look from the soldier he makes his inquiry to.
> 
> "Well, most of the Disciple sightings have been observed in our hethen neighbor to the west, Thrall. We hope to go in and fix the problem, but we must get those betrayers to the gatekeeper dealt with first. I suppose if you wish for anymore detailed information, you will have to go to Salanom, our nations capital. Go down this road to Homble, and then keep going for about a days horse ride and you will get there. I'm sure our Lord Burnstram would be happy to assist you."




"It seems you have no lack of enemies. First the Disciples, then the Hellfire Armies, and now these Betrayers. And your allies are no doubt distracted with problems of their own... Is your country strong enough to survive these troubles, do you think? And if so, how? Wherein lies your strength?"


----------



## Fenris2 (May 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Draconic senses can be a nuisence to those untrained in foiling them," remarks Thorn unconcernedly. "Now..." she looks around. "How well did you learn this place? We should seek out its leader, I'd think, and introduce ourselves and our mission."




Sylive replies, "Um, this is the first time I have been here.  So, lets go to this guild and go from there."  Sylvie waits for a bit in case any object, if not she heads for the guild with (theoretcially) the rest of the group


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 11, 2007)

> Sylvie and her companions appear in a cavern, lit be a dim blue aura that none of the adventurers can pin the source to. Unlike what Sylvie experienced outside, the cavern was actually warm, and light clad villagers wander around the streets of the city in comfort. The buildings themselves seem to grow up from the stone, but its hard to tell wether or not the formations were naturally occuring, or magical in origion. The people here seem happy and pleasant, not at all startled by the sudden appearance of the adventurers, and some even stop to say hello and offer assistance. In mere minutes the party has directions to an inn, a church, the town hall, and even the Gloomwood Stalker's Guild hall, though nobody mentioned what the building was in order to prevent any social unrest amongst the populace.




[sblock=OOC Questions]
1) We teleported to a location underground?
2) What do we know about the Gloomwood Stalker's guild?
3) What time of day is it?
[/sblock]

Jareel blinks his eyes, looks around at his new environs, and blinks them again.

"By all that is holy, this is an odd place!"

He then looks around, and asks a passer by:

"Ho there friend, what is this land called?  What is this city called?" Jareel asks,"I don't mean to sound rude, but my companions and I have just arrived and would like to know what news you have of the disciples or the Gatekeepers.  I am attempting to map this island, do you have any information/landmarks/etc that you could add to my map?"

[sblock=OOC] Do you want diplomacy/gather info/sense motive rolls? [/sblock]

Jareel then shares whatever information he has with his travelling companions.  

He asks them all,"Have you heard of the Gloomwood Stalkers and their purpose? I must confess I have no idea who the are, but the fact that the locals have already provided us the location of their hall would seem to be of some import."


----------



## moritheil (May 11, 2007)

Having failed to scry on Yashar, Ichiru thinks for a while on possible courses of action to pursue before meeting up with the others.  Returning to town, he attempts to converse with locals to see if there are any abnormally powerful creatures in the area, and get a picture of the political situation.  He also tries to assess the probable reaction of the townsfolk to bringing bears or other large animals into town.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: And he has an item that provides constant Mindblank,




OOC: Does Ichiru figure out that Yashar is immune?


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

OOC: OK, where's the exit the king went through.  Do I have to pass through the Choker's threatened area or the AMF to get to it?


----------



## Rathan (May 11, 2007)

Meekor shakes his head as his spell fails to take effect grunting in visable fustration... his black eyes beading in on the undead foe as he speaks to Whin in his native tongue....

"Backs up Whins! Makes it so he has to comes to us if he wants to attacks!" the little goblin utters in his gutteral home speak as he readies another heal for the undead choker in case he dared step out once more.... the antimagic field would either hold the undeads position if he was smart... or draw him out if he wished to press the attack.. if this was the case they'd then have the advantage once more...

OOC: this will be the third of six heals as a spell like ability I'll be using if he comes back out of the field again.. just keeping track and letting you know as well Darimaus...


----------



## Darimaus (May 11, 2007)

Jemal: OOC: Yes, the hidden entrance is behind the choker, roughly 30 feet behind it.


moritheil: OOC: No, you can't determine if he has mind blank or a scry immunity.

Ichiru converses with the towns folk and manages to discover that they are indeed not the first arrivals of powerful warriors on the island. Due to the diversity of the beings shipped over, the people seem to have develpted an apathy towards anything unusual moving around town, so Jareel figures that large animals wouldn't set them off.


s@squ@tch: OOC: 1) It would appear so. 2) You know they are an assassins guild. 3) You can't tell here, but from what you could see before you teleported, it is later in the evening.

The people around all tell the same story. Jareel and his companions are in the city of Halster, in the nation of Thrall. There are three small cities around Halster. To the Southwest is Brenno. The the East in Hoffman. To the South is Umber. The Capital of the nation is Hroth, and is located on the Western shore. One of the disciples has just recently passed through Umber, and annihilated the garrison and church there. His current whereabouts is unknown.


Nephtys: OOC: Unfortunatly, I just looked up your ring, and it doesn't provide Mindblank, it provides immunity to mind affecting effects. That means you are not protected from divinations, (as per Mindblank). However, you still made the save, so that doesn't matter.


The Devil replies to Obsidians questions in a very serious tone.

 "Unfortunatly, we cannot tell what the source of this evil is, however I can confidently state that it doesn't fit the style the Disciples have shown. What I would like assistance with is sending a a force into the undead land and give them something to fear out of us. I am not sure if you would feel up to the task yourself, though I will try and recruit aid to assist you. The only other people who could be useful is the other the Gloomwood Stalkers have been searching for. After ebing turned down by you, they will attempt to find one named Whin to do what they wanted. And considering they will be wanting to send him into the Undead lands, I'm certain it will create an opportunity for you. However, this all depends on how much you wish to assist us, and how long you are willing to wait..."


----------



## moritheil (May 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ichiru converses with the towns folk and manages to discover that they are indeed not the first arrivals of powerful warriors on the island. Due to the diversity of the beings shipped over, the people seem to have develpted an apathy towards anything unusual moving around town, so Jareel figures that large animals wouldn't set them off.




[Assuming that is supposed to read "Ichiru figures that large animals wouldn't set them off"] Ichiru also attempts to discover if there are rumors of dragons, behirs, or other beings, not just animals.  If there is any word of the undead appearing in the north that the priestess mentioned, he will listen to it as well.  Having gathered whatever information he can, he next tries to figure out what other shops exist in this town aside from the mapmaker's store.

OOC: I have a question I moved to the OOC thread so as to not clutter this one.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

Thorn shakes her head at Jareel's question. "Assassins, as I understand it. Unusual though for a guild like that to have an open and undisguised presence in a peaceful community. It may be that they have a specific focus, or very limited targets they accept payment for. That, or the Stalkers here may be very different from the Stalkers I've heard of in my own line of work."

She shrugs.

"The real answers aren't far off though. Lets go see them."


----------



## Nephtys (May 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Nephtys: OOC: Unfortunatly, I just looked up your ring, and it doesn't provide Mindblank, it provides immunity to mind affecting effects. That means you are not protected from divinations, (as per Mindblank). However, you still made the save, so that doesn't matter.



ooc:
I found the item on a list in the WOTC optimizer forum where it was stated that it gave constant mindblank to the wearer, since I needed needed a powerful character for this game and I don't own any books. I thought it was a bit too good to be true for that price, but it's still worth it...


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 11, 2007)

Munthrek glances around this odd seemingly underground city. Tekumo (in human form) isn't exactly happy about this, as his size is an issue. Munthrek thinks to himself and tries to remember anything about this place before turning to his companions. "I agree with Thorn, we should continue to this guild's hall."

[sblock=OOC]
Munthrek tries to think if he knows who is in charge of this city
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty)=22
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thorn shakes her head at Jareel's question. "Assassins, as I understand it. Unusual though for a guild like that to have an open and undisguised presence in a peaceful community. It may be that they have a specific focus, or very limited targets they accept payment for. That, or the Stalkers here may be very different from the Stalkers I've heard of in my own line of work."
> 
> She shrugs.
> 
> "The real answers aren't far off though. Lets go see them."



At first Lowryllyth looks bored as the other question the peasants, but a knife-edge tension comes over both her and her veiled steward when Jareel mentions the Stalkers. But neither speaks until Thorn wonders aloud. "Presumptuous to assume. We got directions by describing the building. Even if these ... villagers don't mind assassins in their midst, the Stalkers may become unpleasant if word reaches them that we've been indiscreet. But, by all means, let us proceed."


----------



## Fenris2 (May 12, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> . But, by all means, let us proceed."[/color][/font]




So off we go...


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Whin steps back again, calm returning to him as he lets go of his frustration.  This thing couldn't be that tough, or it wouldn't be hiding in the field like a coward.
With a grin, Whin beckons it forward.  "Last chance, beasty.  Join us and help us kill the king, and we won't destroy you.  I've nothing against you personally."

[sblock=ooc]
OK, I'll be a bit more specific about my actions this time. 
BTW, If it's not possible for some reason, then instead of deciding my action for me, could you post an OOC asking me to change it? thnx.

Move back 10' (should be 20' from the AMF now).
Readied action: If/When the Choker leaves the Field, Whin casts an Empowered Lightning Leap.(Complete Mage).  Caster Level=20.
SR Checks: 29 or28. (I accidentally rolled twice somehow, so I figured i'd post'em both so you don't think I'm cheating.)
Whether the SR check succeeds or not, I end up directly behind him via the Lightning Leap (Which ends at the AMF), and use my free attack from Sun School to attempt to Trip MR Choker. 
Touch attack: AC 40.  
Trip check: 29.  It can oppose with a Dexterity or Strength check modified by size. (Note trip checks do not count BAB)
*Also of note, if it chooses to charge me, that should spoil the charge, though if it was just going to move/attack, it'll still be able to turn around and attack me normally (If it's not prone), or get up if I suceed on the Trip.
Assuming this works, I should end up BETWEEN it and the field.  HEH, take that mr choker!
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

There is a whole set of chapters within the scriptures of The Lord of Battle titled ‘The enemy of my enemy is a temporary ally’. Master tacticians have spent years studying these scriptures. 
When he speaks his guttural tone does not change and neither does his demure. Granite sits comfortably locked in place across his shoulders. “These perfect creations against us alone we cannot defeat. A decisive counter attack and our defeat are insured if a force by you is sent. Victory will be ours when allies on many fronts we have.” He says in a steady voice. “The Barbarian Nomads and ‘King’ Gerode of Abel, their trust and allegiance we must gain first. Sacrifice from you will be shown and then working a pact can we begin.”

He shifts his gaze for a few to the large Wyrm that he has battled with and continues to say, “Travel we will to the Leader of the Nomads first. Together the beginnings of the pact will be formed.” He turns his attention back to the Mountain Lord and says, “Your offer, your sacrifice, what will it be?”


----------



## Darimaus (May 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, If it's not possible for some reason, then instead of deciding my action for me, could you post an OOC asking me to change it? thnx.
> [/sblock]




OOC:
Step one, I went through pretty much every scenario on this one, and they pretty much all ended up the same, so I just picked one. Second of all, my largest problem with that approach is that it means things will take alot longer. If I feel that I can change your actions (at least the rules applying to them) without changing what your character does or what you want accomplished, I don't really have a problem with it. And if you don't want me to do that, thats fine. But try posting actions that fall within the D&D rules if thats the case in order to make my life easier.

And if you think I'm being harsh on that issue, YOU POSTED THE EXACT SAME RULES VIOLATION TWICE!!!!!!!!! How am I supposed to compensate when you won't figure out what doesn't work?   

BTW: You can attack while prone.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]UM, I'm not seeing a rules violation in my post... DEFINITELY not the same one as last time, as I've only posted one action (And the possible consequences)...

Also, I know you CAN attack while prone, but if it does that then that means it's not getting up, meaning it'll be staying OUTSIDE the field, meaning we can kill it. (Unless it can make a DC 35 tumble check, in which case my plan was for naught, as it could tumble to it's feet as a free action, attack me, and then use it's quickness ability to tumble past me and back into the field.)

If that happens though, I think Whin's gonna grab the pixie + Meekor and head after the king next round.  If it chooses to chase us, it has to leave the field. 
Heck, we should've done that 2 rounds ago.... The king's gettin' away, and I've got mucho-torture planned for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]UM, I'm not seeing a rules violation in my post... DEFINITELY not the same one as last time, as I've only posted one action (And the possible consequences)...
> 
> Also, I know you CAN attack while prone, but if it does that then that means it's not getting up, meaning it'll be staying OUTSIDE the field, meaning we can kill it. (Unless it can make a DC 35 tumble check, in which case my plan was for naught, as it could tumble to it's feet as a free action, attack me, and then use it's quickness ability to tumble past me and back into the field.)
> 
> ...




OOC: [sblock=Jemal] The big rules violation comes from the fact that you tried to ready 3 different actions, which is DEFINATLY against the rules. The repeat is that fact that I already went over why you can't grab an opponent AND move him on the same readied action, and yet you still haven't adjusted your post on that regard, forcing me to adjust your actions a second time in the exact same way. If you want to get technical about it, your putting the staff away as part of your readied action is also a rules violation. I let you get away with alot, stop giving such a hard time over it! 

Btw, your tactics were all for naught anyways, even if it can't make that tumble check. You may want to read up on Chokers. That extra standard action is a killer.[/sblock]

To all those not interested in mine and Jemal's rules discussion  I will be updating tommorow when I get off work, since my schedules been messed up for the last few days and I work 4 hours early. (hence a good nights sleep).


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2007)

Yashar stares at the puzzled warrior, anger at the man's confused silence welling up in him. "Well soldier, ANSWER ME! Give me one reason why I should help your pathetic nation instead of ripping your ugly little head off your scrawny shoulders? Is your country stong enough to survive while I destroy your enemies and rich enough to pay me the full value of your salvation? Don't lie to me. If you do your women and children, and to me you're all women and children, will pay the price of wasting my time."

ooc:


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock=Jemal] The big rules violation comes from the fact that you tried to ready 3 different actions, which is DEFINATLY against the rules. The repeat is that fact that I already went over why you can't grab an opponent AND move him on the same readied action, and yet you still haven't adjusted your post on that regard, forcing me to adjust your actions a second time in the exact same way. If you want to get technical about it, your putting the staff away as part of your readied action is also a rules violation. I let you get away with alot, stop giving such a hard time over it!
> 
> Btw, your tactics were all for naught anyways, even if it can't make that tumble check. You may want to read up on Chokers. That extra standard action is a killer.[/sblock]
> 
> To all those not interested in mine and Jemal's rules discussion  I will be updating tommorow when I get off work, since my schedules been messed up for the last few days and I work 4 hours early. (hence a good nights sleep).




[sblock=ooc again]
OK, I need to say MANY things now, but first I'll try to explain my action, and get rid of the apparent confusion.



> Move back 10' (should be 20' from the AMF now).



Not part of the readied action.  Readying is a standard action, meaning my Move action is still open.


> Readied action: If/When the Choker leaves the Field, Whin casts an Empowered Lightning Leap.(Complete Mage). Caster Level=20.



"IF/WHEN" is a catch-all phrase.  I could have used EITHER term, but didn't want to be presumptuous.  If you really want, I'll drop the word "WHEN".
The actual Readied action is, then "IF the Choker leaves the Field, Whin casts an Empowered Lightning Leap, CL 20".  Such is EXACTLY what readied actions are supposed to be... "If: Then" statements.



> SR Checks: 29 or28. (I accidentally rolled twice somehow, so I figured i'd post'em both so you don't think I'm cheating.)
> Whether the SR check succeeds or not, I end up directly behind him via the Lightning Leap (Which ends at the AMF), and use my free attack from Sun School to attempt to Trip MR Choker.
> Touch attack: AC 40.
> Trip check: 29. It can oppose with a Dexterity or Strength check modified by size. (Note trip checks do not count BAB)
> ...




All of this is Consequence of the Lightning Leap, not additional readied actions.  
Here is what happens If Whin casts the Lightning Leap (Which is his readied action):
  It goes through the Choker (Reflex save DC25 for half, if the SR check beats his SR).  Secondary effect of the spell deposits me on the other side, BETWEEN Choker and Anti-Magic Field.  
Because Whin has the 'sun school' feat, and just moved 'instantaneously' beside him, Whin gets a free attack.  I choose to use said attack as a Trip Attack.  Thus, I role a Touch attack and Opposed Strength Check.  If I succeed, the Choker is prone.  Either way, I'm still between him and the field.

ALso, more RE: your post.


> The big rules violation comes from the fact that you tried to ready 3 different actions, which is DEFINATLY against the rules. The repeat is that fact that I already went over why you can't grab an opponent AND move him on the same readied action, and yet you still haven't adjusted your post on that regard, forcing me to adjust your actions a second time in the exact same way. If you want to get technical about it, your putting the staff away as part of your readied action is also a rules violation. I let you get away with alot, stop giving such a hard time over it!



I readied a single action, not three.  Trip him.
The 'grab OR Pin' last time was TWO... I suppose if i tried to do ALL of them on the same round that would be three.... perhaps you're adding my posts together?
Also, Putting the staff away is a Free action.  The 'waiting for him' part was for Flavour, I gain no bonuses from waiting till the last second to put it away.  If you dont like it, I'll stop.  Also I fail to see what else you let me get away with, or where I've 'given you a hard time' before this post.



> Btw, your tactics were all for naught anyways, even if it can't make that tumble check. You may want to read up on Chokers. That extra standard action is a killer.



I know all about chokers, which is why I spoke about their Quickness ability.
It gets 1 move action,  1 standard action, 1 extra action.  If everything goes according to plan, It uses 1 move action to leave the field.  I trip it.
Then, it has a choice of what to do with it's 2 remaining actions. (Assuming it DOESN'T have tumble)  
A) Make one attack from prone (1 action), and Stand up (1 Action)
B) Make 2 attacks from prone. (2 actions)
C) Stand up (1 action), and attack once (1 action)
D) Stand up (1 action), and Move away Whin (1 action, Provoking an AoO for leaving a threatened area.  I would use this AoO as another Trip Check)
E) Stand up (1 action), and move PAST Whin, into the field. (1 action, provoking an AoO for leaving a threatened area.  I would use this AoO as another Trip Check).
F) Stand up (1 action), and attempt to Bull Rush Whin into the field (1 action, provoking an AoO for Bull Rush*Unless it just happens to have spent a feat slot on 'improved bull rush'.  I would use this AoO as another Trip Check).

I can see no other option for it unless IT is a caster, or can go ethereal.  Otherwise, In all of these scenarios, the only way it's getting away from me is if I fail my trip check.

THAT is why I said I'm screwed if it can tumble.  If it can't, I see no way for it to get out unless I screw up the Trip Check.  If I do, then the point is moot Either way, isn't it?

Here's what could happen (as far as my knowledge goes) if I FAIL the trip check...  He still has 2 actions left, having used his Move Action to leave the field.  he could:
A) Make Two attacks (2 actions)
B) Attack once (1 action), Move away from Whin(1 action, Provoking an AoO for leaving a threatened area.  I would use this AoO as another Trip Check).
C) Attack once (1 action), move PAST Whin, into the field(1 action, Provoking an AoO for leaving a threatened area.  I would use this AoO as another Trip Check).
D) Attempt to move Past/Away from Whin(1 action, Provoking an AoO for leaving a threatened area.  I would use this AoO as another Trip Check).  If I succeed on the Trip check, he can use the second action to Stand Up.  

Consequences of ANY of THESE actions are exactly the same as their counterparts.  There are only 3 ways that I see that it can get back into the Field: 
If I fail to trip it (twice)
If it's got some ability I don't know of, or 
If it has a +20 or higher Tumble check.

So as you can see, yes I HAVE put a lot of thought into this.  Please correct me if you think I'm misinformed about something...[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=side note]
Also, just as a side note, how big's this thing?  I've been assuming it's either small (normal for a choker) or Medium (advanced) but realize that this is presumptuous of me, so now I ask.
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (May 14, 2007)

Having gathered whatever information he can on heroes, armies, and shops in town, Ichiru begins preparations for the evening.  He first ensures that the rooms at the inn have been bought out, then brings in his retinue as discreetly as possible.

Three birds fly in through a window he opens and enter the room; moments later, they turn into two bears and an abnormally large, mail-clad hellhound.

[sblock=DM]Asobi is always invisible; shouldn't be a problem.  She will fly up to the roof and wait there.
The Ichiru decoy will actually be filling in for Ichiru, connected by a lesser mind link.
Ichiru will be in bear form, and both he and his bear animal companion will fly in an open window in the guise of small birds (winged watcher.)
The hellhound will be polymorphed to also enter unobtrusively.

I'll continue posting prep tomorrow, assuming all this is okay.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 14, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc again]
> OK, I need to say MANY things now, but first I'll try to explain my action, and get rid of the apparent confusion.
> 
> 
> ...




You are misinformed here. We have been argueing about something so far in the past, you have absolutely lost context over what we were argueing about. You are thinking of the wrong round. You complained that I corrected your actions on the previous round, and I responded to that. How you managed to get it into your head that this arguement is rotating around something that happened after it started boggles my mind. I hate to say it, but you just wasted alot of time defending something that flat out didn't need defending.


----------



## Darimaus (May 14, 2007)

The Devil looks down at Obsidian sady.

 "You are very optomistic, and your eyes seem to be blind to prejudice. But you must look deeper into the scenario my friend. I am a Devil. To them, they are simply trading one evil for another. I am afriad that any diplomatic reaching I attempt will simply be shot down by rightious hatred." 


Necro_Kinder: OOC: Sadly, knowing who is in charge of a city you just entered for the first time on an island you have never heard of before this adventure is a bit outside the scope of knowledge royalty. 

The party of travellors set out to locate the Gloomwood Stalkers guildhall. They enter an odd little church, the run down and dilapidated building barely standing. Even the door was hanging open enough that none of the party members needed to manipulate it to get by. Inside the church, so worn down that one can't even tell who it was built to commemorate, a simple brown cloaked man wanders the isles, sweepping the floor.


Yashar intimidates the soldier, who now siply looks like he wants nothing more but to shrink away into nothingness. 

"I..I..it looks like I have offended you sir. I..I..think I shuld just let you discuss this with one of my superiors. I don't wish to cause a fuss. Forget I said anything..."


The Choker once again charges at Whin, And shrugs off the heal spell a second time. Whin's spell takes him behind the Choker, where he immediatly attempts to trip the creature. The Undead goes down, and immeditaly attacks Whin back, hitting Whin for 34 points of Damage. It then crawls away with another unusual burst of quickness, ending up back in the antimagic field (OOC: Jemal: You can take an attack of opportunity if you'd like).

OOC: The Choker is small, and I have never seen a rule in D&D that says you can't move while prone. If someone does have that information, please correct my oversight.

BTW: Grift is back in the action now, his paralysis having worn off, so feel free to start posting actions


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2007)

SCREWS HIM Whins!... I's pissed now!....." the goblin priest is visably fustrated once more as the choker once AGAIN moves into the antimagic field. The gobin had had enough of the little undeads actions and moves to take flank on it with Whin. He draws his  adamantine morningstar from it's hook on his belt and growls in utter fustration as he hopes his ring granting him free movement would keep him safe.... 

[sblock=ooc] gonna move up beside Whin giving him 5 feet between him and I but staying the same disntance away from AMF... basicly just gonna sit 5 feet off to Whins right and wait for the sneaky little thing to come out of it's protective barrier once again.... this will net us a +2 to hit I beleive... but also I'm sick of trying to do big damage only to have his SR screw me over and over.. maybe this will work better heh[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2007)

(When prone you can move 5' crawling as a move action, which incurs AoO.)


----------



## Nephtys (May 14, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar intimidates the soldier, who now siply looks like he wants nothing more but to shrink away into nothingness.
> 
> "I..I..it looks like I have offended you sir. I..I..think I shuld just let you discuss this with one of my superiors. I don't wish to cause a fuss. Forget I said anything..."




Yashar's mood suddenly changes completely, as he momentarily feels a strange kind of kinship with the little man.
"You are loyal, loyal to a fault. I stand before you like a thing out of nightmare and still your first concern is what your superiors would think if you let slip some confidential information, nevermind that I could kill you without effort. That speaks of loyalty, courage and unfailing honour. You sir, are a true warrior." Saluting the man, while laughing at him inwardly, he takes off in the direction the warrior indicated that his capital would be.


----------



## Darimaus (May 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (When prone you can move 5' crawling as a move action, which incurs AoO.)




OOC: I know that one, I also know that their is an influence here allowing it to move a bit further, and I also know that according the PHB at least, it never actually links the movement of crawling to the movement of prone. (Though I did make the connection myself  )

OOC: Rathan, please please please roll your own SR instead of making me do it. Invisible Castles been rolling really bad for that. I rolled a 4 and a 6. The SR isn't unbeatable, I promise you.


----------



## Fenris2 (May 14, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The party of travellors set out to locate the Gloomwood Stalkers guildhall. They enter an odd little church, the run down and dilapidated building barely standing. Even the door was hanging open enough that none of the party members needed to manipulate it to get by. Inside the church, so worn down that one can't even tell who it was built to commemorate, a simple brown cloaked man wanders the isles, sweepping the floor.




Sylvie flies slowly up toward him (not invisible) and says, "Excuse me sir We are looking for ah. . .  guild you coudl say.  Would this be the place?  We have a letter of introduction. . . (Sylvie looks towards whomever has the letter)"

OOC:  Spot 30, to see whats up, diplomacy if needed 30 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1044154
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1044155


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2007)

Thorn follows Sylvie, but gives her a cushion of twenty feet, so as not to crowd, or seem like she's trying to invade anyone's space. In the meantime, she glances around the ancient weathered sanctuary, looking for visual hints about what it had once been, and what had befallen it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

Jareel watches as the sylph approaches the brown cloaked gentleman.

He then looks around the battered building, trying to determine anything out of the ordinary - also looking to see if the damage is fresh, or old, and if there would be any other rooms out of view (that could hold a staircase going down).

He hangs back at first to see how things are going between the sylph and man, and will approach if the conversation appears to be non-productive, attempting to help out with his sense motive/diplomacy skills.

1d20+24-> [11,24] = (35) Spot
1d20+24-> [18,24] = (42) Sense Motive
1d20+25-> [5,25] = (30) Diplomacy

Spot, Sense Motive (Cloaked Man), Diplomacy (Cloaked man) (1d20+24=35, 1d20+24=42, 1d20+25=30)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 15, 2007)

Munthrek follows the group into the building, Tekumo following close behind (human form). He looks around the crumbling church and tries to spot anything out of the ordinary. He also rests one hand on the hilt of his sword, unsure of how this meeting will go.

_ 
Munthrek's Spot= 8
Tekumo's Spot=29
_


----------



## moritheil (May 15, 2007)

Ichiru checks the gem inside his cloak to ensure that the Anticipate Teleport effect is properly in place.  Close observation will reveal that he does not carry the daggers he normally keeps sheathed under his cloak.

On the roof, Asobika ensures that no one is watching, and memorizes the faces of anyone who took an interest in the three birds entering through an open window.  Maintaining invisibility, she slips in through the window.  Ichiru, the two bears, and the hound stand guard inside the room.  Once the premises are secured, she carefully prepares a diagram and calls forth a Zelekhut, reasoning that Aelim is fleeing justice and consequently the inevitable is naturally inclined to punish him.  "In this matter, our interests are aligned," she explains, detailing the situation as best she can before asking it to aid her.  "I ask only that you fulfil your purpose and work beside us to bring Aelim to justice, for in doing so you aid us.  From another point of view, it could be said that we are in fact offering our help so that you may fulfil your function."

OOC:
SR check (1d20+16=26)
Cha check (1d20+8=16) which should get a bonus per the spell's description, since this task perfectly matches the creature's nature.

[sblock=DM]Again, Ichiru is actually one of the bears; the Ichiru that everyone sees is his body double.  The two are telepathically linked.[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (May 15, 2007)

The moment Grift feels the ability to move his toes he lifts into the air and turns invisible rushing toward the ever angry Whin.  In flight Grift drew his short sword and drew into a good position waiting for the choker to strike preparing to strike the foul creature when it moves into attack the others.

(ooc turn invisible (free action) fly over to the others drawing my short sword as part of the move action.  Holding my attack till the thing comes out.  Unless it can see through greater invisibility then I get my sneak attack on it (greater truedeath crystal on the short sword), one attack on it http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1044709 missing with my natural 1(good thing no one saw that))


----------



## Rathan (May 15, 2007)

OOC: in light of your words Darimaus I'll change Meekors actions.. but not his move I'll keep the same move and if the choker comes after me I'll make a Concentration check to cast defensively.... I'll try the heal spell once more with a range of 30 feet which I'm now well within.... if the choker makes another move out of the AMF I'll use my held attack action to blast him with a heal... hopefully this time it will effect him heh... I'll try this once more with this Caster check (1d20+24=40).. again DC 26 will save for half damage (75 damage)


----------



## moritheil (May 15, 2007)

*Last Bit of Prep*

Once the Zelekhut accepts or denies the offer, Ichiru first goes to closely examine the nearby appointed room, again ensuring that the group is not seen by others.  He then seeks out Therin, letting the powerful dwarf know that his preparations are mostly complete.  Finally, he attempts to figure out how to contact the lady.

"I have some allies on hand in case it gets rough.  However, I have not yet decided if I should meet with my benefactor alone, or if you should all be visibly present.  It may be disrespectful if I do not at least give the appearance of being alone," he explains.  "As the hour approaches, I will perform a divination to see which course of action is wisest.  Should it indicate that a lone meeting be wiser, you can wait in an adjacent room and charge in if anything goes wrong."

One hour before the appointed meeting time, Ichiru casts Omen of Peril to see if he will be in mortal danger within the next hour.  If so, he summons a Phantom Stag as well, ordering the incorporeal guardian to wait below the floor of the room.  Asobika casts Greater Alarm (mental only) near the entryway to the room and near the end of the room farthest from the door.

[sblock=DM]The Ichiru double is the one casting Omen of Peril.

Half an hour before, the real Ichiru casts augury to determine if having others on hand when meeting with the High Priestess will bring about weal or woe.

Checking out the room involves taking 20 on Search; if he can get a bonus from bringing others with him, he'll bring them.  Please let me know if I need to make rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

“Victory, easier will it be for our enemy to obtain while its opposition swims in chaos.” Stats Obsidian, “Right now, certain defeat or certain victory is the only choice one has to make.” There is a slight pause before he speaks again. “Choose you must, before I depart.”

OOC: Assuming he agrees, he will walk over to the arcane construct makers for repairs. After that he and the dragon will journey over to battle fields of the Barbarian Nomads first. There they will help in whatever way they can in attempts to foster some kind of relationship.


----------



## Darimaus (May 16, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the lack of posts guys, I've been incredibly busy these past few days. I'll have an update when I get off work tonight.


----------



## Darimaus (May 17, 2007)

moritheil - OOC: Are you finished your preperations or is there more you want to do?


 "While I may be unable to extend the hand of friendship to my neighbors, I'm sure you would go a long way to being able to forge an alliance with all those threatened by our dark adversary. Would you be willing to gather them up under your own banner for the sake of this island? I will do all that I can to assist you." 

The Devil moves his hand in a wide arc, surveying his volcanic lair for Obsidian.

 "If you assist, all i own will be at your disposal." 


The Choker moves out of the field once again, but is beset by the three warriors, and its resistant nature gives out as Meekor slams it with another heal that goes through and turns the undead to dust.


The robed man pauses but doesn't say anything as the group approached him. As Sylvie begins an introduction however, a dark brooding voice escapes the robe.

 "   We know who you are. The letter is unneccessary. He sent word of your coming long before you arrived. Welcome to our guildhall. May I be of service?   "  

OOC: The result of the spot checks show that there is indeed nothing here but an old church. 


Nephtys: OOC: I have slightly more map building to do before I can post the continuation on your story. Please bare with me.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 17, 2007)

Lowryllyth's servant steps forward, poised, "I am certain that our group and your guild will prove to be of great value to each other. For now, we are primarily in need of information. Anything you could tell us about the disciples of Uedo and the politics of the land would be most helpful."


----------



## moritheil (May 18, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> moritheil - OOC: Are you finished your preperations or is there more you want to do?




OOC: Sorry, I should have noted that I'm done.  I've sort of assumed that the Zelekhut isn't causing too big of a fuss (regardless of whether it accepts or rejects the offer, since it does not have enough SR to break free) and that nobody suddenly shows up to interrupt the group.

I trust that the either/or setups are clear?  Ichiru will try to keep allies outside of the room (but nearby) if divinations indicate it's prudent to do so.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

“Raise will I, this Banner of War if my Lord so desires and grateful for your assistance I am. Hold you must until my return with allies and certain victory.” Requests the dark adamantine berserker. 

OOC: If there is no more exchange in dialog, then Obsidian will proceed as noted above. Though I did not think he would be the type to amass an army. That is more of Whim’s field.


----------



## Rathan (May 19, 2007)

Meekor grunts softly as he expends his last healing spell like for the day... his eyes now returning to their normal blackness as he looks about to make sure the other two were ok.... " either yous need healins?" the little priest asked as he quickly moved about   to search for anything improtant they may have missed in the heat of battle....  I says we find the kings treasure horde and kifes it all Whins.. serves hims right for his insolence!" 

[sblock=Checks]Search Check (1d20+10=29)
Spot Check (1d20+16=22)
Listen Check (1d20+16=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (May 20, 2007)

Grift wills himself visible and shakes his head.  “I am fine.” He says.  Truthfully the only thing Grift wounded was his Ego.  Though looting the treasure sounded fun, there was not much more that Grift needed.  Though he was more than willing to keep an open eye for something special. “That sounds like a good plan Meekor, but I am not sure if it would be a wise course of action at this time, perhaps we could return for the treasury later.  I want the crown off that coots head..”

[sblock=ooc]
Listen check 41
Spot check 37
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1056894
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 21, 2007)

OOC: Sorry guys, I'm at the end of a very long and hard week of work, so I haven't been able to get online much. I'll have an update for you tonight.


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

catching his breath, the Destroyer dusts himself off and moves over to Meekor.  "Well done, my friend.  I know now what I saw within you that day.  This power, it is great, almost nearing my own.  Together, there is nothing we cannot accomplish!"  With that, Whin's face turns to where the king dissapeared. "As for that cowardly, snively worm... You can have his crown, but I want his SOUL."


----------



## Rathan (May 22, 2007)

I can attempts to discern his locations if you gives me about ten minutes, I fear hes gonna be smarter than thats though and will be tryings to block me the little goblin said as he waited to hear any other suggestions from the others before he would cast his powerfull spell....


----------



## Darimaus (May 22, 2007)

OOC: Alrighty guys, I'm afraid I have some bad news. I will be going away for a week starting tommorow, and my internet access has yet to be defined, so I will be unable to post for the next while. Now because most of the stuff you guys are waiting on is continuous, I'm not going to continue the story until I get back or discover a readily available source of internet access. The good news here is that I will have some free time to develop this world more, and should have a decently defined map when I get back and can answer some of those questions I've been sidestepping (most of you don't seem to realize this is a big, complicated island with over 13 countries on it that have their own problems/political issues. I can't answer a "please give me a description of the island" at this point.) This shall be a much needed get away from work, so I should come back refreshed and ready to forge ahead with you guys.


----------



## Unkabear (May 22, 2007)

Grift nods to Meekor to begin and turns to Whin.  "I am only interested in his crown if it is attached to his head at the time."  As if there was any other way.  "Though what happens to his body is none of my concern."


----------



## Darimaus (May 28, 2007)

OOC: Boo! I just figured I'd stop by and give you all an update. I head home tommorow, and will be posting the next set of events the day after. Sorry about the wait.


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

OOC: Well, time to get to it, I got a lot of catching up to do. First off, I'm glad to say I have a functional map now, however I don't know how long tis going to take to get a scanner and get it online to you guys. On that note, I've decided that due to the amount of detail involved in the different nations, I will also be making functional maps of each individual nation so you guys can get a good picture of them. Until then, I will simply answer questions you guys have, with a few guidelines. First off, I will not allow people to inquire to the locals about anything non-related to their country, or nieghboring countries. I'll try and put this into perspective for you all, there are 14 seperate nations, each with their own political situation, enviroment, and take on the events that are unfolding. There is no way I can generalize that. 

And now back to our show...

Obsidian rides with his Hellfire companion overtop of the sharp, teethlike mountain tops, a harsh contrast of sparkling white snow and dark unwelcoming stone. The construct spies small shadows dotting the mountain as they fly by, and suspects that they are not a secret in these mountains. His suspicions are confirmed by smoke signals being released into the air, a guide for him and his new friend to follow that soon takes them to a small plains, an oddity in the mountains. The grass grows a healthy green, and a quant village stands. The Dragon sets down on the outskirts, obviously weary of approaching the out of place settlement. To both the Dragon's, and its rider's, surprise, a gruff voice lets out from behind them. 

 "Damn magicians! They always insist on a measure of comfort while the rest of their countrymen fight the wilderness and grow strong without them." 

They turn to see a small but well built dwarf relaxing next to a rock. 

 "I see ya ain't coming for a fight this time. Yer simple mind can't work its way around food long enough ta travel this far into our country unmolested. Can't say the same for yon companion, but then again, if ye were thinking we were just sitting on our hands, yer mistaken. Speak yer peace you vile critter, and get the hell off our land!" 


As Yashar travels through this new land, he notices the grassy plains quickly gives way to rocks as the land becomes baren of plants or soft soild. The land maintains its interity though, and he is able to make great time. Soon, he reaches a strange landmark the likes of which he has never seen. In front of him is a gigantic hole, filled with almost random natural stones bridges like ridged tendrils holding a chunk of land in the middle. As he reaches nearer, he can feel a wind, blowing towards the strange stine network, and when he reaches the edge, he notices that the winds are strong enough to suck a man in with ease. The random stone tendrils don't seem to have a direct path to the structure in the middle, with some randomly ending like a maze. Yashar isn't quite sure how he is supposed to cross it.


Morrigan waits out the night in his mansion, reprepares his spells and ponders what to do. The next day, as he continues to plan his actions, an odd travellor walks by.

 "Gooday mate. Lovely day we're having isn't it?" 


The three victors stand over the body of the Choker they had just slain, pondering what they should do. Meekor hears some shouting from down the halls, interupting their though processes. They all begin to hear shouts from the guards as they head to the audience chamber. However, before they arrive a new sounds is mexed in. The sound of battle. And soon after, silence...


The group of adventurer's listen to the robed guild member, as he relates his knowledge of the disciples.

 "   The one you will be seeking first is in this very region. He his a destroyer known as Albedo. He wanders the lands, destroing entire cities for no concievable reason. He has been rumored to be south of here. We had a man tailing him awhile back, but he was slain. I want you all to understand, we Stalkers are masters of survival, and unmatched at our trade. If our member was slain so simply, then this Albedo is a threat to be reckoned with. While people have told stories of seeing him, noone has seen him fight and lived, so I am afraid I canot recount his skills. I can tell you that if you want to meet with him, go to Brenno to the Southwest. The church is planning a surprise for him there. And I am sure he will be in attendance.   " 


Ichiru's Divining tells him that having his backup nearby would acutally be a good idea. Acting as such, he finishes his preparations for the evening. Keeping an eye on his tavern stronghold, he waits. At the preappointed time, a young girl, not even 8 years old walks in, clutching an old blade and scabbard. She scans the empty tavern and quickly bounds over to where Ichiru is waiting for her. She plaeces the sword on the table in front of the man, and smiles innocently at him.

"My lady asked me to give you this. As well, she insisted I give you a little gift to go with it."

The little girl begins singing, a deep entrancing tune about the history of their fine island, and how the brave warriors would save them from the coming darkness. Enthralled by her voice, Ichiru never reacts to the sudden storm that hits the town, nor the whirlpool that opened up in th sky. It wasn't until a gigantic crash reached his ears that he snapped out of his stupor. The little girl's face switches out innocence for an eerie seriousness. 

"I was instructed to save you from the peril that would come releasing this artifact onto the world once more. Many seek its dark power. It is now up to you to save yourself, for I have done all I can. Good luck to you sir."

Before Ichiru could contemplate those words, a large claw crashes through the building leaving the top half non-existant. Looking up, Ichiru sees the largest and most fearsome beast he has ever layed eyes on. Before him stands a scaly biped, leaning foreward like a bird of prey, its fearsome hungry eyes also sharing the comparison Its long lashing tail crushes a building at the end of the block as the horned monster roars out at its newfound prey and gazes down from it's heads five story vantage point.

OOC: Ichiru and Therin (as well as all the added help) can go now.


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

OOC: Sorry that took so long. I'm glad to be back on track now.


----------



## Nephtys (May 31, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> As Yashar travels through this new land, he notices the grassy plains quickly gives way to rocks as the land becomes baren of plants or soft soild. The land maintains its interity though, and he is able to make great time. Soon, he reaches a strange landmark the likes of which he has never seen. In front of him is a gigantic hole, filled with almost random natural stones bridges like ridged tendrils holding a chunk of land in the middle. As he reaches nearer, he can feel a wind, blowing towards the strange stine network, and when he reaches the edge, he notices that the winds are strong enough to suck a man in with ease. The random stone tendrils don't seem to have a direct path to the structure in the middle, with some randomly ending like a maze. Yashar isn't quite sure how he is supposed to cross it.




Yashar circles the strange terrain, flying slowly around it, studying the paths and the currents of air. Whatever it was it was surely not natural, and an unnatural power of this magnitude was worth investigating. Flying in would be difficult, if not impossible, but walking on those precarious looking bridges with his considerable weight might be even harder. Falling down that abyss wouldn't even hurt him, his regeneration guaranteed that, but if something was waiting for him at the bottom he was better off facing it with his full strength.
He continues flying above the hole at a high altitude, mapping out the path to the center in his mind, then he dives straight for the middle of the central island. If the currents of air tug at him equally from all sides he continues on his course and lands hard on his feet, shaking the rock beneath him. If the currents of air are turbulent and irregular but not too strong for him to compensate for them with his vast strength he likewise tries to land on the island. But if he notices in time that the currents are far too strong to navigate in he tries to pull up and out of their reach.
If he fails to fly in he tries to walk the bridges, following the map he drew in his mind.


ooc: Welcome back


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

Yashar attempts to fly through the maze but realizes he would soon be overwhelmed. Instead, he begins to walk through the maze. After about an hour, he notices that there isn't in fact a path through, but a couple of them had spots where the air currents seem to have died out. He essentially has three choices. Left, right, or center. He must choose wisely.


----------



## Nephtys (May 31, 2007)

He stops, looks around for any indications on which path could lead him right (spot 17+d20). If all options seem equal he chooses the sinister (left) path, jumping over the abyss and gliding down to a soft landing on the other side.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

Whin looks at his companions, irritated. "Guess the king will have to wait.  Lets see what the bloody hell is going on."  With that, he turns and heads back though the doors, 'entourage' in tow () to find out 


> what the bloody hell is going on.


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

Whin leads his companions into the next hall, and is stopped by the sight of a green nad black robes man, a wicked scar on his face, sitting on a mound of dead guards.

"  So tell me, what did you plan to do after you made enemies of an entire nation?  "


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

"A better question would be what were THEY going to do after making enemies of US, though something gives me the feeling that won't be a problem... Now, if you don't mind my asking, who are you and why are you here?"


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

The Robed man smiles at Whin, an eerie expression, not at all comforting.

"  I am a man with a proposition. And I am here to give this proposition to you.  "


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

Whin says nothing, waiting expectantly


----------



## Rathan (May 31, 2007)

Meekor looks over the man with a rough smile worn on his lips.. he was cocky.. just like himself and Whin.. but it was yet to be seen if he could back it up.... the little goblin priest remained silent to be thought a fool rather than reveal his wisdom to the man just now... it would hopefully allow for a slip in judgment the crafty cleric could take advantage of... Meekor looks to Whin then back to the man in the robes.. he awaited his proposition....


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 1, 2007)

Grift floats behind the two unobtrusively with his crossbow resting gently in his hands, not raised for battle, but ready to be drawn.  The man clad in Green and Black intrigued him.  This entire thing stank of set up.  He remained visible because he had a funny feeling that it wouldn’t have helped.  And in the end it was best to wait till everything hit the fan first.  At the moment he knew that if he spoke that he would only upset the other parties involved. So in wisdom Grift remained quite and observing.

46 Spot
42 Listen
29 Sense Motive


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

The green robed man let the silence continue on for many a minute. Any thoughts of why no more guards came to the aid of their king were allayed when a huge explosion from the courtyard rocked even the inner chambers of the castle. Even still, the man held his stance, letting the travellors grow uneasy. And yet, the travellors could begin to hear  afaint sound, slowly growing louder as the man held their gazes. It soon came to be his voice, yet his lips did not move.

"  You know Whin, I despise mages. always have. The arrogent bastards always believing themselves to be better than a hard working agent such as myself. And yet, you are different, a man who wields his strength by the force of his own muscle, despite his arcane corruption. which is why I came to see you first.  "

OOC: Sense Motive check DC 40 to determine that that was a lie.

"  We have alot we can offer you. We know the locations of those you seek. We know a nifty little escape route from this city. we can even locate that pesky King for you. And all we ask is your cooperation on a simple little assignment you could undertake for us.  "


----------



## Rathan (Jun 1, 2007)

Meekor grows even more annoyed with the pompas ass more and more by the second.... at first it was rather amusing... but now it just grows tiresome and old... he cocked his head to the side as he speaks... 

"I dunnos who you think you are misters, but what makes you thinks we can't just leave on our own accords? Do you think us less than you? I really hopes not, as many have founds out exactly why we's still alive.... and theys not. State your business heres with us.. or gets the hell out of our ways, I will say this only once." Meekor utters making his rather gifted smarts be known, though apparently the common tongue was not his first language of choice.. regardless he makes his intentions known to the robed man and makes them very clearly...

[sblock=ooc] Not gonna bother with a sense motive... as I didn't take the skill and have a snowballs chances in hell of making it.. oh wait.. I don't even have that LOL[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

And Yashar continues walking towards the center of the labyrinth.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

Yashar continue his journey through the labarinth, travelling down the left section. As he goes though, the trail begins to loze stability and starts to crumble behind him. (OOC: Make a reflex save to get to a safe spot.)


Meekor's outburst seemed to only amuse the robed man. 

"  Well now, theres something you don't see everyday. Now I suppose you want to hear precisely what I've got planned for you. Its quite simple. I want you all to venture forth to the Undead lands, the SAME Undead lands that gave rise to those happy critters you battled with earlier. Now, don't worry, I won't make you go on a crusade for good, slaying a smany undead as you can find to aid mankind. I don't really care. What I need is for you to get to Grudvent, a happy little fort town that managed to stay standing even when the country was taken by undead. And I need you to kill the Lord of that town. Simple, no?  "


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

(ref 24+d20=32)


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

Yashar manages to stay ahead of the crumbling stone, and despite being biffetted by a new stream of wind leaping up from the cracks, he makes it to safety, a small flat ledge, with a stairway leading down into the rock. He soon finds himself in a web of caves, travelling through the ledges rather than on them. These caves begin to lead to places he had not noticed before, and by the time nightfall came, he was standing in front of a  large gate, two guards nervously watching him from the rampards above.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 1, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*



> The group of adventurer's listen to the robed guild member, as he relates his knowledge of the disciples.
> 
> " The one you will be seeking first is in this very region. He his a destroyer known as Albedo. He wanders the lands, destroing entire cities for no concievable reason. He has been rumored to be south of here. We had a man tailing him awhile back, but he was slain. I want you all to understand, we Stalkers are masters of survival, and unmatched at our trade. If our member was slain so simply, then this Albedo is a threat to be reckoned with. While people have told stories of seeing him, noone has seen him fight and lived, so I am afraid I canot recount his skills. I can tell you that if you want to meet with him, go to Brenno to the Southwest. The church is planning a surprise for him there. And I am sure he will be in attendance. "




Jareel furrows his brow,"Albedo.....  Can you describe his appearance?  How long ago was he spotted in Brenno?  Does he have a base of operations in the town, or is he in the process of destroying the town as we speak?  How far away is this Brenno?  What exactly does the church have in store for him, and when is this surprise to be sprung? I apologize for the barrage of questions, but I feel that time is of the essence if we are to catch up with our prey."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

The robed figure shakes his head at Jareel's barrage of questions.

 "   I'm afraid I cannot answer much of these questions. I can tell you this, Albedo is not in Brenno, and has never been. The church is luring him there, with methods I am not privy to. If you want to learn of their trap, then you will have to go forth yourselves and seek this knowledge. Brenno is about 60 miles away from here, so you will have some travel awaiting you. Now remember this. While descriptions of Albedo vary, only one fact remains the same in every telling. He carries the feautres of a human, in all ways except for angel's wings, and his clawed hands. Keep an eye out for them, it might save your lives.   "


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 1, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

Jareel says to the robed man,"Thank you for your help, do you have, perchance, a contact name with the Church in Brenno?"

Afterwards, Jareel turns to his fellow companions and says,"I think it is best if we leave for Brenno as soon as possible."
"60 miles is about a 7 hour walk for me, do we have any faster means of conveyance?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

"   We of the Gloomwood Stalkers do not use outsiders for knowledge, using the eyes and ears of our own organization for out trade. As such, no church memebers are under our employ. Though, as "chosen ones" assisting with the quest of destroying these disciples, I'm sure they will gladly assist you anyways.   " 

The robed man then looks away from the party, subtly hinting  he has little else of value to tell them and goes back to sweeping.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

Whin Sighs "I really care not for why you've 'Chosen' Us, or your disdain for the arcane.  What I do care is that you want us to work _for_ these Undead, else why would you want the lord of the only remaining stronghold against them slain?"  He steps forwards and rests a calming hand on Meekor's Shoulder.  "But I guess that doesn't matter either way, does it?  I WILL make you a deal.  Tell me why I should trust you to keep your word once we do this, and I will consider it.  First however, we've other companions to speak with upon our return, I think that Grudvent's Lord can wait a day... Assuming, of course, you convince me that you will keep your end of the bargain."  Whin cocks his head to the side and awaits the response.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar manages to stay ahead of the crumbling stone, and despite being biffetted by a new stream of wind leaping up from the cracks, he makes it to safety, a small flat ledge, with a stairway leading down into the rock. He soon finds himself in a web of caves, travelling through the ledges rather than on them. These caves begin to lead to places he had not noticed before, and by the time nightfall came, he was standing in front of a  large gate, two guards nervously watching him from the rampards above.




Yashar looks up and grins at the nervous guards, knocking on the gate with one enormous fist. "Will you open your fate for a weary traveller in need of rest and information?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

"  Ahhh... the banter of the nieve. Its been a long time since I've heard something that rediculous. Step one, you don't know my trade, so you don't know my motives. Step two, you don't know my trade, so you don't know my credibility. And even if I let slip the two little words, you wouldn't know what they mean. But I think, at least for the purposes of giving you a happy riddle to solve, I'll do it anyways. I am a Gloomwood Stalker, a title that you will find bears alot of weight on this island. You can follow your church or side with the independants all you want, but WE are the true power. You go to your companions, mighty warrior. I will find you when you are finished.  "

With that, the scarred stalker stands, and begins to walk down the hall out of sight.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 1, 2007)

The two guards quickly rush to open the gate for Yashar, leaving him a straight path into the capital city. The buildings all made from hollowed out spires of tan stone rising from the large floating land everything was built on. No people were on the streets strangely enough, with all doors and windows barred and locked. Looking down the road ahead of him, Yashar could see a straight path to the palace. It seemed to him like he was expected.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

Yashar walks calmly towards the palace, fully expecting betrayal at any time. Entering he looks around, smirking slightly.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

‘Not here for a fight.’ For all of Obsidian’s countless days and endless nights, those exact words have never been spoken to him. He is the embodiment of Destruction and War, why would he not be here to relish in the joys of combat. However, like the chaos of war, things have changed and in order to achieve Victory, one must adapted to survive. 

He motions for the large dragon to stay behind and with Granite locked securely across his back he boldly approaches the muscular dwarf. In his guttural deep tone he says, “Nations and their neighbors fight amongst each other, soon crumble they will when the attention of an undead army they gain. Rally these nations and neighbors must or certain destruction will they face. Sacrifices, forged from this are alliances. Here we have come to collect. Offer this we do freely, ‘What do you need?’”


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 1, 2007)

Grift again shook his head ever so slightly as he had for Whin with the King.
43 Sense Motive
20 Bluff most likely failing


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

The Dwarven Barbiarian approaches close to Obsidian, staring him right in the eyes, neither warrior willing to back down. 

 "And what could be going throuhg yer head to make us believe we need help from the likes o them? Those undead don't stand a chance in our mountains, and we know dis realm like the back of our hands. And let me just say this, I don't take orders from no weaklings!" 


Yashar ventures towards the palace, confident of his ability to hande anything the denizens could throw at him. As he enters the courtyard, is is not surprised to see a show of force, lines and lines of mounted soldiers, riding anything from horses, to warcats, to red dragons. At the front, a dias is set up with a king his throne behind it, as well as a massive purple curtain to the left. The king stands up, and bellows to Yashar.

"Greetings great travellor. We are glad to finally meet your aquantance. If there is anything you need, anything at all, please feel free to ask."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

"Screw the king, I want to get back to town.  We need a strategy meeting."  With that, Whin sneers at the departing man's back, and teleports them back.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashar ventures towards the palace, confident of his ability to hande anything the denizens could throw at him. As he enters the courtyard, is is not surprised to see a show of force, lines and lines of mounted soldiers, riding anything from horses, to warcats, to red dragons. At the front, a dias is set up with a king his throne behind it, as well as a massive purple curtain to the left. The king stands up, and bellows to Yashar.
> 
> "Greetings great travellor. We are glad to finally meet your aquantance. If there is anything you need, anything at all, please feel free to ask."




Yashar bows, a courteous gesture without a shred of humility, "Greetings great monarch,"  his deep voice reverberates trough the hall without the need to bellow, "I seek merely a place to rest and a bit of intelligent conversation., which I'm sure you can supply if you will allow me to presume further upon your time."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC:. First things first, we have gotten alot of inactives recently. So in order to be able to deal with it I'm doing another role call (by my count we are down to 6 people...) It will be in the OOC thread again, same style. Post 1234567890. Thanks


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

Whin, Meekor, and Grift return back to Grace to find devastation. The town has been completely torn apart, save for a few buildings that miraculously remain untouched (the map maker's shop being one of them btw). A large path of destruction exits the wrecked town and visibly heads North.



The King nods his head towards Yashar.

"All you ask for shall be granted you. accomidations in the palace have already been set up for you. As for conversation, what is it you would like to talk about, O great one?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

"Well damit, we missed the show.  Lets start looking for our companions."  Whin heads towards the Inn they'd left the others at, seeming to not care about the devastation.  He's seen and caused similar in his time, though perhaps not on THIS large of a scale.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granit*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Dwarven Barbiarian approaches close to Obsidian, staring him right in the eyes, neither warrior willing to back down.
> 
> "And what could be going throuhg yer head to make us believe we need help from the likes o them? Those undead don't stand a chance in our mountains, and we know dis realm like the back of our hands. And let me just say this, I don't take orders from no weaklings!"



"Fallen many nations have, all had thoughts similiar to yours. Their fate you can avoid if a bond can be forged." He states as his grip tightens noticable screach around Granite. "A challenge you have?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: Ok, since we have two groups of people joining, one of them being a little behind at the moment, I'm gonna skip over this next part of the encounter Avalon and Moritheil were supposed to have. Longstory short, the building collapses and buries the PCs, the monster tears everything up and leaves, and then Whin and the rest show up. 

Whin and his companions search through the rubble of the inn in vain, unable to find anything of their comrades. However, a noise comes from behind them and they notice the dwarf Therin sitting on a pile of rubble, shaking his head to clear it up after his recent ordeal. Alas, the other two of their party are nowhere to be seen. (OOC: Moritheil, when you post again, I'll re-insert you into the story. I'm just trying to keep the active players I have active right now.)



The Dwarven barbarian smiles in a very non-heartwarming way at Obsidian.

 "Aye, a challenge for you I do have. Show me yer best shot Construct, les you wan't to crawl away with yer tail between yer legs."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

"So.. Care to tell us what we missed?"  Whin strides over to the dwarf and offers him a hand to his feet.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 2, 2007)

Grift flies up to Whin and says, "I will get the birds eye view for you." and turns invisible as he flies up into the air to see how hard it would be to follow the path of destruction, and witness the devistation.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

OOC: I assumed that the Dwarf is within Melee Range therefor making a Charge Attack not possible.


			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Dwarven barbarian smiles in a very non-heartwarming way at Obsidian.
> 
> "Aye, a challenge for you I do have. Show me yer best shot Construct, les you wan't to crawl away with yer tail between yer legs."



"So be it. Dwarf." States the hellish construct. In one smooth motion he unlocks Granite from across his back and swings it in dazzling pattern strikes and fients at the Dwarven challenger. 

OOC:
Free Action: Rage & Frenzy
Immediate Action: Uses Heart Seeking Amulet. First attack counts as melee touch attach.
Full Round Action: Full Attack: (45, 53, 47, 38, 39) Damage (Regular - Holy - Outsider): [(52, 10, 5) (55, 3, 6) (49, 3, 4) (50, 7, 2) (53, 9, 2)]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 2, 2007)

Meekor leans heavily on an old wooden staff he used mainly for walking.... he looked about at the devastation and wished he'd been the one to cause it.... but no matter what was done was done and it seems their little venture was all for naught as he didn't know any more now then they had started with before leaving Grace in the first place..... he looked upon the dwarf and wondered why after all this destruction.. he was unscathed... 

 hey dwarfs..... why you not hurt?... this place looks as ifs no ones could survive... why you still standin?... and yes... answer my friends questions toos.." the little goblin utters as he looked from the dwarf to all the rubble around him and back again


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King nods his head towards Yashar.
> 
> "All you ask for shall be granted you. accomidations in the palace have already been set up for you. As for conversation, what is it you would like to talk about, O great one?"




"The past, the present, but most importantly the future, great Lord. But is this the place for such conversation? Should we not talk in a less public space?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "   We of the Gloomwood Stalkers do not use outsiders for knowledge, using the eyes and ears of our own organization for out trade. As such, no church memebers are under our employ. Though, as "chosen ones" assisting with the quest of destroying these disciples, I'm sure they will gladly assist you anyways.   "
> 
> The robed man then looks away from the party, subtly hinting  he has little else of value to tell them and goes back to sweeping.



Lowryllyth affects only a passing interest in the answers to her steward's and Jareel's questions. "Well we will be off then. I can arrange transport. Let us ah, step outside."

As the party turns to leave, the true, veiled, Lowryllyth glances casually at the sweeping Stalker.

[sblock=Darimaus]Lowryllyth manifests Psionic Dominate on the Gloomwood Stalker (DC 30, spending 15pp total for all creature types and 20 day duration)[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

"I've no idea what just happ'ned. All I know was that as I was drinkin' ale here, the whole inn fell on top o' me. Sumtime later, I woke up and that's when you guys arrived. As for Ichiru, he was supposed to be on the sec'nd floor contactin' sum outsider from the planes."

Answering Meekor, Therin says: "I'm tougher than I look."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2007)

Yashars comment spurs the King into action, the old man hopping up and quickly moving towards the new arrival.

"Of course! Of course! We shall move to somewhere more confortable. But first, I have a token of appreciation for you."

He signals the guards and the large curtain falls, revealing a huge mound of gold.



When Obsidian first connects with the Dwarf, the barbarian begins to fill with bloodlust, and pulls a out a massive warhammer and starts swinging away at Obsidian, connecting twice. (OOC: Dealing Obsidian 46 damage, not inculding DR).


OOC: Lowryllyth's dominate succeeds.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Yashars comment spurs the King into action, the old man hopping up and quickly moving towards the new arrival.
> 
> "Of course! Of course! We shall move to somewhere more confortable. But first, I have a token of appreciation for you."
> 
> He signals the guards and the large curtain falls, revealing a huge mound of gold.




"Your Majesty," Yashar grins, "I feel this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."
ooc: How much gold, approximately? Can it fit into his Handy Haversack or does he have to go shopping?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

Double post.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

Obsidian ignores the damage dealt from the Dwarf, though he does admire his choice in useing blunt force trama as his weapon of combat. Showing the dwarf no quater he presses his attack with the same kind of ferocity he would have agianst any opponent on the battle field. 

OOC:
If you do not want to give away the dwarf's AC then just tell me how much Obsidian is healed for. Healing per hit equals (damage dealt * .5) + 5 points. Or you can tell which attacks hit and I can do the math part. Your choice. 

Full Attack Action 1: Attack: 57, 46, 52, 41, 45   Damage: (46, 8, 2) (45, 9, 3) (56, 8, 4) (49, 6, 2) (54, 6, 6)
Immediate Action: Use three charges from his Belt of Battle to get another Full Attack Action. 
Full Attack Action 2: Attack: 64, 52, 51, 36, 38   Damage: (43, 4, 6) (51, 4, 6) (48, 7, 6) (45, 4, 6) (50, 9, 4)
Confirm Critical: Attack: 60   Damage: 135, 7, 2
Free Action: Intimidating Rage: 36 Intimidate roll, failed = Shaken

Current effects: HP: 341/373, AC: 24, DR 7/Adam, Immunities: Critical Hits, All mind affects from spells and abilities (good & bad), Non-leathal Damage, death & necormancy effects, ability drain & damage, energy drain, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened, healing subschool, and transmutations


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2007)

By Yashar count, hes looking at more gold than he's ever looked upon in his life, enough to make a Red Dragon impressed. He figures the most accurate figure he can get would be from asking the king, who grins widely and tells him its a gift of a measly 1 million GP. Sadly, Yashar feels he doesn't have the storage capacity to carry such a load...



OOC: Obsidian: Well, I'll put it to you this way. You can't miss unless you roll a one. 

The construct warrior tears into his dwarven opponent with fury unmatched by any the witnesses have ever seen. However, the dwarf matches Obsidian's resolve, now connecting with every shot as his sheer ferocity increase with each hit he takes. OOC: Your looking at three hits, for 34, 32, 32 damage respectivly (Before DR).


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 4, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> By Yashar count, hes looking at more gold than he's ever looked upon in his life, enough to make a Red Dragon impressed. He figures the most accurate figure he can get would be from asking the king, who grins widely and tells him its a gift of a measly 1 million GP. Sadly, Yashar feels he doesn't have the storage capacity to carry such a load...




ooc: "Sadly"   

Yashar answers the king, still smiling uncharacteristically. _If this turns out to be a trick or an illusion I'll flay him alive..._ "Truly a kingly gift, and one the obliges me to give you a gift of similar value. Alas, I am not a wealthy man and can merely offer you the gift of my alliance to your cause. Your Majesty have proven yourself a true friend and I can do no less. I will do nearly anything to strengthen our friendship that doesn't involve the betrayal of my beloved country."

----
ooc: Actually, with a Str score of 50 he can carry that amount of gold. The gold weighs 20000 pounds and he can carry a heavy load of 25000 (or so). He would need some pretty big and durable sacks, though.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

The King detects Yashar's reaction to the gold, and becomes more bold with his guest. He steps in closer, trying to act friendly with his new found ally.

"Here, we do not tolerate betrayal of any sort. This is why we are in need of skilled adventurers like yourself. It is our neighbor to the west who has betrayed us all in Thrall. They tried to make a deal with those disciples, and sell us all out to them. As inhabitants of this island, we feel it is our duty to step up and remove those usurpers from the Western Holyland, and fill their slot with more responsible leadership."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 4, 2007)

As the others (presumably) head out, Lowryllyth's major domo explains, "I will join you shortly, my friends. I need to get as detailed a description of our destination as possible." Once alone with the Stalker she whispers a series of questions, pausing between each for the answer. "Tell me who your superior is in the guild. Where can I find them? Who is the highest ranking member you know? Where can I find them? Tell me everything about  the situation in Brenno that you may have left out earlier. Describe the local political situation. What are you expected to do after meeting with us?

Darimaus - Sorry for the barrage. I like the world you've built and am eager to delve in to it


----------



## Rathan (Jun 4, 2007)

Wells. where we go from here? There doesn't looks to be much lefts here to keep us here? Maybe we can scouts around?.. I dunno.." the little goblin adds as everyone seems rather quiet.... nothing was being done and no more information was really gathered sense they arrived here... he hopes slightly that others were faring better in the information department....


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 4, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Tiabhe Morrigan waits out the night in his mansion, reprepares his spells and ponders what to do. The next day, as he continues to plan his actions, an odd travellor walks by.
> 
> "Gooday mate. Lovely day we're having isn't it?"



OOC: Sorry for the delay - I've been busy, and this game is difficult to keep track of - even for a player!

Morrigan startles at the interloper's sudden appearance, his mind instantly racing through the many spells with which he might reduce this stranger to a grease spot on the road.

Taibhse steps through the portal immediately afterward, as inscrutable as ever, though no less surprised.  The pair of them - the pale and wild-haired Morrigan with his ebony eyes and the heavily armored and fearsome Taibhse, reeking of the grave - are a sight that would make most men quail.  Yet this one, upon seeing them step directly from the ether, offers nothing but polite blandishments.

Disguising his unease, Morrigan's face twists into its habitual sneer.  "If you have business, then state it." he snarls, adjusting his weight into a defensive stance.  Taibhse begins to circle to the left, his hands hovering near the pommels of his twinned swords.

They have worked together for a long time, trading in death and secrets, and have well earned their habitual paranoia.  Surviving in Veccna's intelligence service requires nothing less.  They know one another's minds with perfect ease, and neither believes there is ever such a thing as a coincidence.  This suspiciously chipper creature's sudden appearance is no accident.  It is a potentially serious threat.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 4, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King detects Yashar's reaction to the gold, and becomes more bold with his guest. He steps in closer, trying to act friendly with his new found ally.
> 
> "Here, we do not tolerate betrayal of any sort. This is why we are in need of skilled adventurers like yourself. It is our neighbor to the west who has betrayed us all in Thrall. They tried to make a deal with those disciples, and sell us all out to them. As inhabitants of this island, we feel it is our duty to step up and remove those usurpers from the Western Holyland, and fill their slot with more responsible leadership."




Yashar continues with a professional tone.
"It all sounds perfectly reasonable, but I shall need to learn a lot more about the specifics. This is unlikely to be a simple operation. I need the facts in order to formulate a strategy. 
Who are these enemies of yours, what are their capabilities and who are their friends? Who do they depend on for trade and what are their relations with their subjects? Who are your allies and what are their resources, and your own? I need maps and statistics, I need to know which targets are of value to our enemies, and which targets are of value to us."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted in a while

Munthrek nods in agreement with the rest of the group and walks out of the church. He turns to address them "Well, how shall we get to our destination? Many of us can fly, but I fear that that mode of transportation will take us too long. Slyph, could you teleport us again?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Brother Allard: Whoops. Sorry I posted the wrong name there. 

The traveller simply smiles at the pair.

 "Well don't you two look amusing. I could have fun with you..." 



Lowryllyth begins her interrogation with the dominated stalker. However, the man doesn't respond to the first four questions at all. (OOC: successful int check suggests doing so would be blatantly self destructive). 

 "   I doubt the plans made in Brenno will be successful in any way shape or form. The political situation here involves a need to destroy the disciples paired with increasing threat from out nieghbors. After meeting you I will be staying here and continueing with my day to day duties.   " 



The King shakes his head slightly at Yashar, a hint of a devious smile on his lips.

"Oh, but things will actually be very simple. You see, Thrall is devoting most of its military to an operation directed towrds trapping or defeating a disciple. This will leave them incredably vulnerable, and thats when we intend to strike."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

"Brenno," Lily repeats, then shrugs. "I suppose we'd better get directions."

She looks at the others and asks, "Maybe we should split up for that. Gather back here in an hour."

(assuming the others agree, I suggest Gather Info rolls perhaps.)


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 4, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The traveller simply smiles at the pair.
> 
> "Well don't you two look amusing. I could have fun with you..."



  Morrigan's sneer slowly morphs into an outright frown.  This damnable island is full of the strangest people.

"Fun?" he asks, still trying to wrap his mind around the concept.  "What in the nine hells are you blathering about?"

Taibhse continues circling, his gaze never wavering from the stranger's hands.

OOC: What does this person look like?  Morrigan will ready an action for time stop should this person make any aggressive moves.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

Obsidian tirelessly continues to trade blows with the like minded Dwarf. Recognizing that the Dwarf has a similar thirst for battle, it quickly dawns on Obsidian that this battle is no long contest of strength but of wills. What does happen when an unstoppable force meets an unmovable object? One is about to find out. 

OOC: Since both would appear to have Deathless Frenzy it now becomes a matter of who‘s Frenzy will expire first and how many hit points will one have when that happens. No sense in rolling dice for now. Since Obsidian is not the most tactical fighter out of the bunch he does not know any other tactic besides smack – smack – smack – hopefully dead, if not – smack – smack – smack some more. So unless I am missing something (which I know I am) and the Dwarf does not heal himself before his Frenzy expires, Obsidian should come out on top. Given that Obsidian continues to heal himself ~100 hit points every round without Power Attack. If Obsidian’s total hit points become < 100 and his damage received is greater than damage healed he will increase PA accordingly in order to restore the balance. Obsidian’s Frenzy will last for 14 more rounds and he can Frenzy four more times during the day.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

Obsidian and the Dwarf remain locked in their epic confrontation and for a course of a minute and a half they hack at each other unrelentingly. Obsidian notes that the dwarf has somehow become stringer than he is, his blows dealing tremendous damage to the consrtuct after a while, his healing unable to keep up with it after awhile, but his fury is unrelenting and he keeps swinging his old friend, confident his opponent will fall. Suddenly, his opponent switched tactics, and the Dwarf bats Granite out of Obsidian's iron grip, impaling the weapon on the mountain some two hundred feet away. It is at that moment, a huge surge of magical energy washes over him, and the Dwarf is reborn, all his injuries purged, and his rage satiated.

 "Well no, ain't ya an interesting fellow. I think we can talk." 



OOC: Shayuri, I'm gonna give that you guys are able to find decent enough information to teleport to, or travel to Brenno.



Morrigan surveys his opponent, a skinny being wearing dark red clothes that seemed to be poorly died, his hair a bright blond, his facial features sharp and eerie, his eyes a distant look to them in pools of dark red. All in all a particularily unnerving man. The smell of death is no stranger to Morrigan, but it takes him a moment to connect it with the poor "dying" job on the strangers clothing. Whoever stood before him was a killer. That much he knew.

He looks to Morrigan with a curious frown in response to the adventurer's retort.

 "Don't you understand the concept of fun? What an intriging being. I could just eat you up!" 

He then gives Morrigan the creepiest smile he has EVER seen.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

OOC: 'I' had a feeling something like that was going to happen, however Obsidian probably did not.   

Though Victory was not obtained through death, Obsidian knows well enough that Victory does show itself in many different forms. Satisfied that he has completed the Dwarf’s challenge and has obtained Victory for now. He quickly finds the inner calm within himself and releases the frenzy that once so comfortably consumed him. The large hellish living construct eyes the Dwarf intensely and responds by saying, “Begin, were do we?”


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

(OOC - Thanks, GM! So who am I with again? All those who saw the robed man in the church raise your hands? )


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Lowryllyth begins her interrogation with the dominated stalker. However, the man doesn't respond to the first four questions at all. (OOC: successful int check suggests doing so would be blatantly self destructive).
> 
> "   I doubt the plans made in Brenno will be successful in any way shape or form. The political situation here involves a need to destroy the disciples paired with increasing threat from out nieghbors. After meeting you I will be staying here and continueing with my day to day duties.   "



The muted grilling continues, "Do you know the answers to each of the questions I just posed? Assuming we leave, when do you expect to meet with you r higher up? Why specifically don't you think the plans in Brenno will be successful?"

OOC: Shayuri my cohort is outside the church with your Necro_Kinder's, s@squ@tch's, and others? characters.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

Lowryllyth continues into the second batch of questions for the Stalker.

 "   I do know the answers to the questions. I don't meet with my higher up, he meets with me. If the Stalkers can't keep up with someone, nobody else on this island will be able to either...   "


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King shakes his head slightly at Yashar, a hint of a devious smile on his lips.
> 
> "Oh, but things will actually be very simple. You see, Thrall is devoting most of its military to an operation directed towrds trapping or defeating a disciple. This will leave them incredably vulnerable, and thats when we intend to strike."




Yashar smiles, and replies in a casually self-deprecating tone.
"A favorable circumstance I'm sure Sire, but I'm afraid you underestimate my ignorance in these matters. Thrall means nothing to me, you may as well be talking about the mythical realms of Earth as far as my knowlege is concerned. The disciple you're talking about may as well be a fairy princess and your armies, except for what's precent in this room, are to me utterly unknown. I am a warrior, not a sage, but even a warrior can't go blundering blindly into the unknown. I can kill any enemy, but if I don't know who my enemies are that ability is of little use."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

The King escorts Yashar into a massive Dining Hall, a feast with all manor of fine foods layed out. 

"Do not worry, my friend. You shall be duly informed. However, your skills shall not be wasted in coordinating my forces. No, yours shall be a much greater task. I want you to bring their high priest to me. Preferably alive, but if not... things happen. But heres the catch. You cannot harm him directly. You have been marked as a servant of the Gatekeeper, which means you are not allowed to attack any of his followers. As such, you will need to devise a way around the problem. But you share that defense as well, meaning they will be unable to stop you. My forces will be at your disposal, and you can take the finest of my warriors as an eilite squad to assist you in this matter. Just tell me what kind of warriors you need and we will pick out the best candidates."

He shows Yashar a seat as he continues his descriptions.

"You will be facing a force of Paladins, and White Dragons. You will need to watch out for those dragons, they hide beneath the snow that covers their land. Unlike our nation, they send the creatures off on their own, so you shouldn't have to deal with riders. Their Priests and Mages have been all but annihilated by the disciple, and whatever remains will be at their so called trap. There won't be many footsdoliers either, Thrall believing in the policing force of a handful of competant men rather than a large amount of whelps. This makes them well liked by the populace, but they will have a difficult time replacing their losses, which is what makes that disciple such a threat to them."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

The Dawrf slaps Obsidian on the back in a friendly manner.

 "Where do we begin? Well, fer starters introductions are in order. I am Dormun Brimstone, leader of all the Northern Mountains. Who might you be? And what do ya want with our tribes?"


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "Don't you understand the concept of fun? What an intriguing being. I could just eat you up!"
> 
> He then gives Morrigan the creepiest smile he has EVER seen.



The frown passes from Morrigan's face, replaced by a sardonic smile as some sense of the situation begins to reveal itself.

He nods his head in a cursory bow.  "The great and terrible Alex, I presume."  He examines the man's hands, looking for these horrible claws he's heard so much about.

He indicates his companion, still circling to the stranger's rear.  "I hope you will allow me to introduce my protégé: Taibhse, warrior and champion of the Undying King.  He's not much of a conversationalist, I'm afraid - his expertise lies elsewhere.  I trust, however, that you won't find his company entirely disagreeable.  And, with your indulgence, may I also present myself," bowing again, slightly deeper.  "Morrigan d'Coineascar, master of lore and shadow.  My cohort and I have been making some effort to search you out.  How kind of you to make yourself known."

OOC: Morrigan is continuing to ready a time stop in the event of any aggressive moves on the stranger's part.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

without speaking a word, Whin spreads his batlike wings and flings himself into the air, towards the cartographers place (Which was specifically mentioned as still standing).  He half expects the door to open just as he lands, but if it doesn't, tries to open it.  If this doesn't work, he will bang on it till it does.  
[sblock=ooc]
Fly to the door. Try to open the door.  Knock on the door for about a minute straight.  Then, proceede to KNOCKING on the door : Str check +13 , or unarmed damage 1d8+13.
[/sblock]

Assuming the door DOES eventually open (One way or another), Whin steps inside and adresses the mapmaker "You know more than you let on, and are much more powerful that I had first assumed, but you either can't or WON'T reveal it... Why?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King escorts Yashar into a massive Dining Hall, a feast with all manor of fine foods layed out.
> 
> "Do not worry, my friend. You shall be duly informed. However, your skills shall not be wasted in coordinating my forces. No, yours shall be a much greater task. I want you to bring their high priest to me. Preferably alive, but if not... things happen. But heres the catch. You cannot harm him directly. You have been marked as a servant of the Gatekeeper, which means you are not allowed to attack any of his followers. As such, you will need to devise a way around the problem. But you share that defense as well, meaning they will be unable to stop you. My forces will be at your disposal, and you can take the finest of my warriors as an eilite squad to assist you in this matter. Just tell me what kind of warriors you need and we will pick out the best candidates."




Yashar walks beside the King, conversing in a professional tone, 
"My loyalties were never with the Gatekeepers, whatever my association with them may have seemed to imply. They offered me transport to this island and nothing more, all in return for a quest to save the world," he says amused. "My loyalty here is directly proportionate to the value my clients place in me. But you need not worry, once I am bought for a reasonable price I stay bought. I accept this task with no reservations."



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> He shows Yashar a seat as he continues his descriptions.
> 
> "You will be facing a force of Paladins, and White Dragons. You will need to watch out for those dragons, they hide beneath the snow that covers their land. Unlike our nation, they send the creatures off on their own, so you shouldn't have to deal with riders. Their Priests and Mages have been all but annihilated by the disciple, and whatever remains will be at their so called trap. There won't be many footsdoliers either, Thrall believing in the policing force of a handful of competant men rather than a large amount of whelps. This makes them well liked by the populace, but they will have a difficult time replacing their losses, which is what makes that disciple such a threat to them."




Yashar sits down and starts eating. Though he doesn't need food and drink it's still a source of enjoyment, and this food was very fine indeed.
"For a mission of this kind we should not act overtly. The best course would be to secure information about the High Priest's habits, by magical or mundane espionage, then simply teleport in with a well-prepared squadron as close as possibly to to the location where he at is the most vulnerable, possibly his sleeping-quarters. Fighting here should be kept at a minimum, to keep the losses to your troops low. Then, once the abduction has hurt their morale, we can strike again against other targets."
"In that case I would advocate a campaign of random terror as the easiest way of breaking our enemies will to fight, especially as they can't strike back at your sanctuary here and their alignment will not allow them to strike indiscriminatingly against your civilians. Integrated into that plan of terror should be strikes against their command structure, elite forces and vulnerable prestigious locations. After that we can begin going after their food and water supply. Once their society has begun to desintegrate we can then move in with occupation forces, if conquest is your objective."
"But for now I will need a flexible group, capable of stealth and infiltration, magical and mundane. Durable individuals capable of taking care of themselves in a fight and move quickly and desicively. Tactically minded people who know when to fight and when not to, but most importantly who know how to obey orders."
"Specifically; I need one or several high level arcane casters capable of casting at least Teleportation, Improved Invisibility, Nondetection or Mindblank, Wall spells and probably passwall and Mass Fly, possibly Disjunction but also Greater Dispell. At least one cleric of some potency. A great liar and diplomat, and the rest I leave up to you to decide. A Marshal who knows his place could come in handy with a large group, but noone who will counteract my orders."
"I will also need to trade in some of that gold you so generously bestowed upon me for several magical items and gems. Is there a Magic shop in the city?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

Alex clapped in hands with rediculous glee.

 "You've come here looking for an autograph haven't you!" I can't dissapoint my loyal fans!" 

He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a picture and a slim object. On closer inspection, the paper is a map with a bunch of cities crossed off in Xs, and the slim object was a severed human finger, still bleeding. He takes the finger, uses it to write his name on the map, and hands both over to Morrigan. 



Whin takes flight for the mapmaker's house. The building is an oddity in the horrid destruction that surrounds it, the rest of the city, even the temple above is utterly destroyed. He gets to the door, and finds before it a strange box, filled to the brim with cookies.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=Brenno Group] It looks like we've lost some of our companions.  The only people I see posting are Munthrek, Lowryllyth, Shayuri (Ninja, right?)

We need to get to Brenno, so it seems appropriate to ride on your mount, Munthrek?  Can he carry 2 additional passengers?   It seems that Lowryllyth can fly by herself, whereas Shayuri and I are land bound.  If your dragon can't carry both of us, then Shayuri's character can hopefully ride, while I walk -- my land speed is 90', so it will take me about 3 hrs longer to get there than you all, but I'll get there...   

Lets just plan on heading out to Brenno, and if the others start posting again, they can catch up.

[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

The King raises his cup enthusiastically at Yashar. 

"Indeed there is! We have many fine crafters in this city. I'm sure you will find what you are looking for. And while you shop, we will find the right men to accompany you."


OOC: s@squ@tch: I do believe Rhino checked in on the OOC threads awhile back, but I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

Whin raises an eyebrow at the cookies.  Picking up the box, he sighs. "You know This isn't what I'm here for.  I want some answers!!"  As he speaks, he eats a cookie, and looks over to the others. "Hmm, good... want one?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King raises his cup enthusiastically at Yashar.
> 
> "Indeed there is! We have many fine crafters in this city. I'm sure you will find what you are looking for. And while you shop, we will find the right men to accompany you."




"Excellent," Yashar smiles and raises his glass at the king before taking another mouthful of food. Swallowing he continues, "Is there anything else I need to know about our target and his location, or anyone else I should consult about the particulars? I assume he is a powerful clerical caster, but just how powerful is he? Who are his personal guards, his friends, lovers, co-conspirators? Anyone in particular that we could control or impersonate?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

As Whin turns back to offer his companions a cookie, a vivid image of the town before it was destroyed plays before his eyes. A vortex opens up in the sky, a gigantic monster falls from it, and tears the city apart. A cloaked being holding an ancient tome approaches the beast, and then floats up to its shoulder, as the collossal destroyer leaves town and heads North. He regains consciousness several minutes later, wiping froth from his lips and regaining his feet tenderly.



The king shakes his head at Yashar regretfully.

"Alas, the calling of a high priest of the gatekeeper, even a false one, is a lonely one. The only one who would be close to him would be the captain of the guard, and well... in the last month they have gone through three, so we do not have an identity of the current one. As for his skills in battle, he is at this point untested on the battlefield, constantly sending his minions to do his dirty work for him. Such cowardice is a sign of weakness, so we don't anticipate any problems from him."


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Alex clapped in hands with rediculous glee.
> 
> "You've come here looking for an autograph haven't you!" I can't dissapoint my loyal fans!"
> 
> He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a picture and a slim object. On closer inspection, the paper is a map with a bunch of cities crossed off in Xs, and the slim object was a severed human finger, still bleeding. He takes the finger, uses it to write his name on the map, and hands both over to Morrigan.



"Ah, you're too kind.  A busy man like yourself, taking time out of your day."  Shaking his head, Morrigan takes the proferred items and smiles broadly [bluff +22].  "Taibhse and I have engaged in a slaughter or two in our time, but nothing like you.  No, you've elevated the form.  You, sir, are an _artist_!  We are great admirers of your work."  He holds up the map and finger.  "I will treasure these." [diplomacy +29 to improve Alex's attitude].

OOC: Morrigan would prefer to avoid a direct confrontation at the moment - he's uncertain of Alex's true power, but obviously has reason to suspect he may be beyond his own abilities.  He is instead looking to ingratiate himself, with an eye toward acquiring some information which he may be able to use.  He's still readying the time stop, though.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The king shakes his head at Yashar regretfully.
> 
> "Alas, the calling of a high priest of the gatekeeper, even a false one, is a lonely one. The only one who would be close to him would be the captain of the guard, and well... in the last month they have gone through three, so we do not have an identity of the current one. As for his skills in battle, he is at this point untested on the battlefield, constantly sending his minions to do his dirty work for him. Such cowardice is a sign of weakness, so we don't anticipate any problems from him."




Yashar nods, "Then we need only gather our task force, have them memorise the appropriate spells and do some preparatory divinations and espionage while I go shopping."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

Jareel looks back and forth between his travelling companions, growing a bit anxious to get on the road, people were dying all across this island, and his patron would not approve of any delays.  Jareel could almost hear him in the back of his head telling him to get to work.

"I feel that we are floundering at the moment -- our progress has been hindered.  I will go on ahead and scout."

"I am going to set out for Brenno on foot, feel free to follow along or catch up when you are able.  I will be travelling on the main roads, so I should be easy to spot if you are flying overhead.  I hope to see you at our destination."

"Also, I will leave each of you who possess the ability to teleport, a small trinket of mine, so that you join me when you are finished here."

With that, Jareel bows to each of them, turns around, and vanishes quickly into the distance, each stride equivalent to a horse's gallop.

[sblock=OOC] 
I am going to set out alone towards Brenno -- I am looking for a faster pace in this game, somewhat similar to the other groups on No Man's Land.  

I hope that all of you are able to catch up, as one monk alone will face an arduous path.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Dawrf slaps Obsidian on the back in a friendly manner.
> 
> "Where do we begin? Well, fer starters introductions are in order. I am Dormun Brimstone, leader of all the Northern Mountains. Who might you be? And what do ya want with our tribes?"



Obsidian engages the formidable dwarf in conversation as they walk together to retrieve Granite. Though their battle was of epic proportion his voice shows no signs of heavy breathing nor does his body show any sign of exhaustion. When he talks his voice carries the same guttural and deep tone that it did from when they first spoke. “Referred am I as Obsidian and this is Granite.  Devoted are we followers to the God Gir'Kuek, Lord of all Battles, Chaos and Strength.” Says the hellish living-construct. After a careful inspection of his beloved weapon he and Dwarf return back to where the Hellfire Dragon is patiently waiting for him. “Paul this is, sent in place is he of the Volcanic Lord Harborgens. Resisting against an invasion is Lord Harborgens and like you, of the undead force from the north. Verge of being seized is Victory by those who walk amongst the un-living. These tides can change and Victory shall be ours when a coalition of sacrifice and alliances is marshaled together.”

OOC: I took the liberty of naming one of your Gods in your realm and giving it domains. Feel free to change them if you so desire. I did it purely for fluff.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 6, 2007)

Grift landed next to the side of the unconscious Whin not soon after he had so foolishly eaten the cookie.  A box of food sitting before the only still standing building in a ruined town screamed of poison.  Though the fact that he was not dead was speaking well of the situation.  That and he was not convulsing.  He turned visible and looked to Meekor.  Perhaps the Cleric could do something for Whin.  Though when he began to come to he was relieved.  "Almost lost you there"  

_How could you be so foolish! _ Was what he wanted to say, but self preservation prevented him from voicing the words.  If there were any lingering symptoms there was not much that Grift would be willing to try for the warrior.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2007)

"The monk's right," Thorn comments. "We know where to go from here. Lets get going. I can teleport ahead with up to three people. Who's with me?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2007)

Whin gets back to his feet, cleaning himself off with a Prestidigitation spell. "I'm fine, old friend, and not as crazy as it seems.  I've had a sudden flash of insight into what has occured here.. And no, it wasn't just some hallucination.  I've a feeling that this man" Whin gestures to the building behind him "Knows much more than he is allowed to say.  So he let his cookies do the talking."  With a grin, Whin points north "The beast that destroyed the town came from a vortex in the sky, and then went that way, accompanied by a man.. probably a wizard.  It was... Awesome... like nothing I'd ever seen.  I have a feeling that we're in a bit deeper than I originally thought.  They sent thousands of us for a reason, and here we are with four.  The Gods know how powerful we truly are, Meekor.. Yet they STILL chose to send hundreds of others.  Combined with the run-in we had with that undead Choker..."  Whin shakes his head and gathers the group together, pulling out the maps.  "I've been given the hint that if we were to complete a certain task in the undead land, that we would be provided with some answers.  As the only other lead we currently have is a monster I don't wish to face at the current time, I suggest we do it.  I trust nobody has any qualms about killing?"  With that, Whin tries to find the nearest illustrated Teleport Point to their destination town (the hold-out where we're supposed to kill the lord).

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, has the psionic lady that was with us resurfaced, or did she dissapear when the thing attacked, too?
[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 6, 2007)

"I agree we should be moving on. Thorn, you should teleport those who cannot fly. Me and Tekumo shall fly ourselves. With luck we shall not be delayed." With that Tekumo walks into the street and polymorphs back to his normal form. Munthrek climbs onto his saddle, and Tekumo leaps into the air. "Farewell Friends, Luck be with you. We shall make as much haste as possible" 

[sblock=OOC]This is assuming there is enough room for a large size dragon in the street and no one objects to this. If there is not enough space in front of the church, they will move elsewhere so he can fit.

Also, me flying by myself should not be a porblem. Lowryllyth and Slyvie can also fly, and Thorn can teleport Jareel and Eoin. I beleive that is all who was with us?[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 6, 2007)

OOC: Bloodweaver1: I hope you guys keep on going with this customization of your homelands thing. I think it would be really cool if you guys created your own world to go back to once this is all over.

 "Well laddy, you just know that we are with ya every step o the way. When one crosses blades with a chap, he instinctivly knows if his motives are pure. And you are a bloomin crystal." 




Alex leans in close to Morrigan, his voice a raspy whisper, though still quivering with an eerie excitement mixed with pride.

 "Do you want to see it? My latest masterpiece?" 



Whin manages to locate two seperate points on the map with decent distance to their objective. One is in its southern neighbor, near the border. The other is closer, but right smack dab in the middle of undead country.



As Jareel, Thorn, and the rest of their companions discuss proper locomotion, a sign catches 
Tekumo's wandering attention. A street sign saying "to Brenno" is mounted next to a cave wall. When Munthrek is informed, the party stops and investigates the sign. Inside the cave is a large platform, surrounded by railings and filled with seats. While they are all investigating the platfrom for a clue on how it leads to Brenno, Tekumo's curiosity once again wins out as the dragon finds and pulls a switch near the start of the platform. The experience of teleportation is not new to any in the party, though the suddenness caught  afew off gaurd. However, once they exited the plaform, streetsigns confirmed they were indeed in Brenno. While the city looked the same as the town they were in previously, a big difference was a huge tower rising up to the roof of the cave.



The King nods his head in acnowledgement of Yashar's request and even goes as far as to summon a personal carriage to transport the adventurer across town.

"When you return, all should be prepared."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 6, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King nods his head in acnowledgement of Yashar's request and even goes as far as to summon a personal carriage to transport the adventurer across town.
> 
> "When you return, all should be prepared."




Yashar bids the king farewell, leaving most of the mountain of gold in his care but taking 250'000 gp with him.
Ordering the driver to take him on a tour of the magic shops of the city he leans back in his oversized seat and ponders the future.

ooc: So what items are available?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 6, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Alex leans in close to Morrigan, his voice a raspy whisper, though still quivering with an eerie excitement mixed with pride.
> 
> "Do you want to see it? My latest masterpiece?"



"We would love to," Morrigan replies, tucking his grisly trophies into his pack.  "Is it nearby?"

OOC: still readying that time stop.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 6, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Lowryllyth continues into the second batch of questions for the Stalker.
> 
> "   I do know the answers to the questions. I don't meet with my higher up, he meets with me. If the Stalkers can't keep up with someone, nobody else on this island will be able to either...   "



Lowryllyth storms out as she receives sense impressions from Slave that her group is _scattering_. She is relieved to catch up with them at the strange teleportal. 

On the other side, she wastes no time, immediately leading the others towards the great tower.  The 'steward' speaks with a prickly tone, rather different from the earlier velvet, "The church is most likely the central tower, but we can verify that with locals while en-route."

L. does verify that the tower is in fact their destination, and adjusts route if the church is actually elswhere. But she desn't tarry long with such 'peasants'. While walking she'll send a telepathic command to the Stalker to continue his duties but avoid the other villagers. She'll keep a mental eye on the sense impressions from him so she can return immediately if his master arrives.

OOC: Sorry to delay things while interrogating the Stalker.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 6, 2007)

"Wells.... which ones you think we should tele-port to Whins?... I myself have no problems withs the undead.. as you so wells saw... I say we move to the once closest... but I dunno about the rest of yous.. I'll go to the one nears the border if you alls don't wanna risk the more directs approach" the little goblin utters.. his wisdom showing a bit more to the rest gathered with he and Whin now than before....


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Thorn nods. "This church seems big enough and important enough to have that kind of temple. At any rate, it's a good place to start."

She shifts to an easygoing jog, keeping pace with the others that are heading towards the central spire. So the church was planning something...some kind of ambush or surprise intended to take this being down. She had her doubts. If he could destroy cities, he was a powerful force indeed. Still, the church had to have SOME information about him if it had any belief at all that this plan might work...

Some was better than none.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Whin nods along with Meekor's ideas, silently agreeing that the direct approach seemed best in this case.. So long as there were no more of those blasted AntiMagic fields, at least.. But he waited to hear what the Grift and Therin would say while pondering the cookies... They HAD been very tasty.. he'd never had something like them before, but he didn't know if eating another would cause another 'vision', or what.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> "Well laddy, you just know that we are with ya every step o the way. When one crosses blades with a chap, he instinctivly knows if his motives are pure. And you are a bloomin crystal."



“Then it has begun. With yourself, Lord Harborgens and I, fueled by a common goal and sacrifice by all, a pack is forged. Incomplete this pack still is as others we still need.” He looks up to the large dragon and asks, “Paul, commune with Lord Harborgens can you? Introductions of the Dwarven King Dormun Brimstone are required.” 

As the talks begin Obsidian stands side by side with the Dwarven King and says, “Lord Harborgens, agreed has the Dwarven King Dormun Brimstone to rally to our cause.” He pauses for the two to introduce each other before speaking again. “Begin do we an exchanged of our assets and long secrets. Our ‘_Sacrifice_’ this is and the bond that unites us will it form. And Victory, within our grasp will this secure. Travel must I to the Kingdom of Abel. There speak to the High Priest Gerode I will and seek a Sacrifice from them to the cause.”

Obsidian grows silent and waits patiently for the two to voice their concerns. If there are none, he presses on and requests for additional information on the current situation. “Additional information on the Paragon Undead does anyone have? Other allies do we need, are there?”

After Lord Harborgens is gone, Obsidian turns to the Dwarven King and states, “Lord Harborgens has give Paul for this journey as a symbol to others. From you I ask the same. ”


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thorn nods. "This church seems big enough and important enough to have that kind of temple. At any rate, it's a good place to start."
> 
> She shifts to an easygoing jog, keeping pace with the others that are heading towards the central spire. So the church was planning something...some kind of ambush or surprise intended to take this being down. She had her doubts. If he could destroy cities, he was a powerful force indeed. Still, the church had to have SOME information about him if it had any belief at all that this plan might work...
> 
> Some was better than none.





Sylvie answers, "Probably... But important enough to stop Albedo?  Hmmm.   We shall see."   And happily flies along humming a ditty to herself as they go.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 8, 2007)

Grift shrugged.  It was not like it would get any less dangerous in either place.  Though..."Just remind me.  Is that not the place deep in the middle of Undead Country?" Grift said with no emotion in his voice "We faced three of them.  Unless I am mistaken we could very well be facing an army of them there.  Beyond the first several hundred eventually we will run out of spells.  Numbers will begin to take their toll."  Looking at Whin Grift continued "Now I am not saying that I would not be continuing with you if you go.  I just want to bring the possibilities into our decision."  In the end Grift was a survivalist, and there would always be a thought of which way would provide the best possibility of him surviving.  There were few things in life that couldn't wait with a little bit of planning and forethought.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

Whin grins "if you'll recall, the only reason those last three had half a chance in hell was because of that antimagic field.  if those are abundant where we're going, we'll either be unable to teleport in, or we'll leave when it becomes aparent.  Also, I doubt the army will be just milling around, and even if we DO manage to attract it and can't defeat it.." Whin almost manages to hide a scoff "I'll just Pop us back out."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: Nephtys: Heres how shopping is going to work. You give me a list of items you want, paired with a gather information check, diplomacy check and a d20 roll and I'll see if you find it or for how much. Alternativly you could find people willing to craft you some items, following the craft rules and the inherant time it takes to do so.



Alex pats Morrigan on the back.

 "Don't worry, its just in the next town." 

He leads Morrigan to Hummelton, a small, homely little city. Travelling deep into the cities exterior, he arrives at an abondoned church. He brings Morrigan into the basement, and they come up to a large steel door. Alex pushes the thing open with ease, and before them are 60 people chained to the wall, hooked into what could only be a hideous torture device.

 "You like?' 



Sylvie, Thorn, Lowryllyth, and the others make there way to the large temple ahead. As they approach, some of the people on the city streets suddenly start running towards the temple full speed, obviously trying to get there before the adventurers. When they do arrive, a large ceremony is already set up for them. A Paladin, fully clad in armor, steps down the middle of the proceedings and kneels before them.

 "Greetings, honered representatives. What can we do for you?" 



Obsidian's talk go well, with the two leaders reluctantly agreeing to work together. When he asks for someone to accompany him from the Barbarian's side, Dormun smiles proudly.

 "Well I ain't being trumped by no Devil! I shall grant ye something of great value to me." 

He waves towards the town, and out comes a beautiful woman, far more so than anything Obsidian has ever seen. As she gets closer, Obsidian realizes she is indeed, a Nymph. 

 "Hello honered warrior, I am please to be of assistance." 

Dormun walks over and plants a large kiss on the woman before pulling her close in to himself for a hug.  

 "This treasure here is my wife. She shall accompany you." 



OOC: Jemal, Rathan, Unkabear, ect: You guys ready to go or is there anything else that needs to be done/said?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

The black and purple marble looking hellish living construct nods his head towards both the Dwarven King and his exotic Queen. Before mounting the large dragon Obsidian engages the two in bit of last minute conversation. Afterwards, he and the Nymph Queen climb onto Paul’s back and head towards the Kingdom of Abel. 

OOC: Please refer to my OOC post and if I need to tailor this post I will. Also does the Queen have a name?


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 9, 2007)

"As I said.  I would be coming with you either way.  I just wanted to bring to your attention the possibilities." Grift said still holding his tone neutral.








(OOC I am fine, though Grift palms a few of those cookies)


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sylvie, Thorn, Lowryllyth, and the others make there way to the large temple ahead. As they approach, some of the people on the city streets suddenly start running towards the temple full speed, obviously trying to get there before the adventurers. When they do arrive, a large ceremony is already set up for them. A Paladin, fully clad in armor, steps down the middle of the proceedings and kneels before them.
> 
> "Greetings, honered representatives. What can we do for you?"




Sylvie not used to this sort of thing quips, "Maybe Dance?   Juuuust kiding.  Um, well maybe let us meet with those in charge to discuss the current situation?  That migth help. "


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2007)

Thorn looks around, bemused. Finally she looks back at the Paladin and says, "If you know who we are, you must know why we're here. We were sent to kill the Disciples."

She nods at Sylvie. "We would talk with your temple about that task, and what you know of the Disciples."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 10, 2007)

"Aye, we request any information concering the Disciples that you can offer us. We bid speak with your temple." Munthrek says as he nods in agreement with Thorn.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 11, 2007)

A startling transformation comes over Lowryllyth's veiled major domo at the first signs of the exuberant reception. At first she just seems to swell with pride. But the effect becomes more and more pronounced until she has literally grown a foot in height. At the same time her hood is thrown back to reveal a glory. Brilliantly luminous spiked crystal stars adorn her brow, a herald for the platinum curled cascade of her hair, its luster eclipsing even the starfire kissed tiara. Another moment later, her cloak is caught by an unseen wind. Beneath, a queenly, pure-white gown, sequined in prisms, catches a score of rainbows. Amidst the incandescent artifice, brought to further incandescence by the contrast with her ebon skin, one feature shows forth in unadorned candor. That feature, the weight of centuries haunting her eyes, is unmistakable, even from many yards away.

"Of those gathered here without the temple, who is of the highest rank?" Assuming someone comes forward, She puts her hand on his or her forehead and speaks in low but authoritative tones, "I will doubtless have need of you once we are briefed. Stay ready, and try to make sure that those assembled, who are without pressing tasks, remain as well."

Returning to a booming voice to address the crowd, "Friends of the Light. Remain vigilant! Many sacrifices will be required in the coming days. But should we balk now, sure as the sun rises, it would mean greater disasterto come. Hold firm! It is your honor, your duty, and yes, your glory, to protect those you love. If that duty does not call you elsewhere, I bid you remain until we finish conferring with the church elders."

With that, Lowryllyth heads for the church entrance with renewed speed, leaving little time the for rest of the party to continue conversing, if they wish to keep up with her. The 'other Lowryllyth',  her noble silks looking drab in comparison, follows mutely a half step behind.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Nephtys: Heres how shopping is going to work. You give me a list of items you want, paired with a gather information check, diplomacy check and a d20 roll and I'll see if you find it or for how much. Alternativly you could find people willing to craft you some items, following the craft rules and the inherant time it takes to do so.




ooc: I'm sitting at a public library, so don't have access to my books, so this is in no way a complete list:

Tomes of Str and Con +5, Dex +4
Dimensional Shackles
Portable Holex2

ooc: He has no ranks in any of those skills, so it's just a random d20+4, 17, 18, 6.

Does it help that he has the cooperation of the king? Couldn't he use the king's people to find the items for him at a reasonable price?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

Whin looks around "Very well then.  Into the fray.  But before we go, Allow me to prepare myself.  just in case there are any Nasty Surprises."

Whin concentrates for a moment, Arcane magic boiling around him and through him.  His form shimmers as it is cloaked in another shield of force, then again as it dissapears for a moment.  he reappers soon though, and when he does, his eyes are glowing with magic as well, and his presence seems... somehow 'more'.

And then with a *BAMF!* they are in the land of the Undead.

[sblock=OOC]
Whin casts Shield(I think my last one's run out by now), Greater Blink, See Invis, Ebon Eyes.  Also Moment of Presience if I hadn't recast it allready.

To anyone with Detect magic or Arcane Sight, Whin is now a freakin christmas tree. 
[sblock=Currnetly Active Spells] Greater mage Armour, Greater Mighty Wallop, Greater Enlarge Person, Superior Resistance, Energy Absorption, Moment of Presience, Shield, Ebon Eyes, Heroism, See Invisibility, Greater Blinking, Prestidigitation[/sblock]
BTW, So far today as of the point we arrive (after the teleport), here's my spells cast/spells remaining today. (God I love being a BATTERY.)
[sblock=spells cast/remaining]
LVL 0 - 1 (5 remaining)
LVL 1 - 3 (6 remaining)
LVL 2 - 1 (8 remaining)
LVL 3 - 2 (7 remaining)
LVL 4 - 0 (8 remaining)
LVL 5 - 4 (4 remaining)
LVL 6 - 1 (7 remaining)
LVL 7 - 4 (3 remaining)
LVL 8 - 2 (4 remaining)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Alex pats Morrigan on the back.
> 
> "Don't worry, its just in the next town."
> 
> ...



Morrigan strides forward, casting a professional eye on the device, not seeming to notice the innocents bound to the wall.  "I don't believe I've ever seen one of these before,"  he says.  "What exactly does it do?  And wherever did you acquire it?"

Morrigan had, of course, seen a great deal of torture and mayhem in his time - working for Vecna, such sights are rather commonplace.  However, the intentional application of pain and terror was generally directed toward some particular end, and while rampant sadism wasn't entirely an unfamiliar sight, he found it somewhat distasteful.  In front of Alex, however, he betrays no evidence of disapproval.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

Jareel is somewhat concerned about the boisterous reception from the townfolk.  If word has reached the town of their arrival, undoubtedly the disciples will hear of their presence, possibly ruining their chance to intercept and confront them.

Jareel bows courteously to the crowd, then after Lowryllyth's speech, he heads towards the church.  He notes the fast pace set by Lowryllyth, but in a blink of an eye, Jareel covers the ground between himself and the entrance.

As Lowryllyth reaches the entrance to the church, Jareel winks and says,"What took you so long?"
[sblock=OOC] Neener -- neener landspeed of 90' FTW      [/sblock]

Jareel then opens the doors to the church, waves to the others to hurry up, and steps inside, presumeably with Lowryllyth.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 12, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm sitting at a public library, so don't have access to my books, so this is in no way a complete list:
> 
> Tomes of Str and Con +5, Dex +4
> Dimensional Shackles
> ...




These don't represtent convetional shoppin rules, so knowing the king doesn't factor into the equation. I'm going to wait for a full list before I give results though...



 "W..w..Wait! You musn't go in there!"  

The Paladin tries to halt Jareel and Lowryllyth, but reacted too late, stunned as we was by Lowryllyth's change in appearance. The two open the door and are suddenly consumed in a huge burst of magical energy. (OOC: ok, heres the Jist of it. You're dealing with a triggered Mordenkainen's Disjunction, followed by a triggered antimagic field, a triggered ottiluke's resilient sphere, a triggered cloud kill, and a triggered entanglement. The Disjunction won't be affecting your items, so don't worry. The DCs for each are 20 + Spell level. And yes, they all work in the antimagic field.)



Alex smiles in a cruel, happy way at Morrigan.

 "Aquire? No good sir, I made this little contraption myself. As to what it does, the answer is simple. It makes... music." 

He laughs to himself at a joke Morrigan doesn't feel privy to.

 "Just watch, as I play my latest composition for you, my new found friend." 

He moves to a control panel and starts pulling switches. A spike pierces into one womans chest, causing a horrid scream. Clamps start crushing another mans fingers, entering his voice. Soon, many of the victims were making noises of suffering, and to Morrigan's suprise, they actually began to merge as one, becoming a horrid dirge of unmitigated cruelty. 



Whin and his comanions appear inside a large ruined temple. There is no sunlight here, merely a layer of dark clouds blocking light from penetrating the dark secrets it hides. There is nobody around the destroyed building as the party incvestigates their immediate surroundings. Whatever happened here has been long over. The stench of death consumes the air, though the travelled adventurers are not put off by it. And yet, a sense of hopelessness is emitted from the land, making them far from comfortable here.



OOC: Bloodweaver1: Sorry, I have a bit more contruction to do here as well. i should have the post ready by tommorow. However, I do have the Nymphs name for you. Its Lilian.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis Monk 20, hp: 201/201*

OOC: OK, so does Jareel's SR of 30 affect any of them?  

Jareel's Save vs. Resilient Sphere, Entangle, Cloudkill (1d20+25=27, 1d20+25=29, 1d20+22=25) 
1d20+25-> [2,25] = (27)
1d20+25-> [4,25] = (29)
1d20+22-> [3,22] = (25)

Wow, what great rolls!  Made the Resilient sphere, Entangle, and Cloudkill (barely!)  Of course, I am immune to poision (Diamond Body).

[sblock=OOC Darimaus] If I hadn't made the Entangle or Resilient sphere save, would I have been able to free myself by turning Ethereal?  Or using abundant step (dimension door)?   Just curious as to the extent of ethereal goodness[/sblock] 

As for the disjunction and antimagic field, I have no spells up at any time, so it really doesn't bother me too much, 'cept for my magical equipment not working....    

"Well, that was interesting....,"  Jareel says as he opens the door,"I hope I haven't ruined the surprise!"   

He drops into a defensive stance, and looks inside the church for any other possible threats, as the front door was not very welcoming.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 12, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: OK, so does Jareel's SR of 30 affect any of them?  Also, you need 5 save rolls, what is each one based on? (Fort/Reflex/Will?)




They do in fact get through your SR, sorry. The saves are reflex for the sphere and the entanglement, and fort for the cloud kills. Theres no save for the antimagic or the disjunction.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As Lowryllyth reaches the entrance to the church, Jareel winks and says,"What took you so long?"
> [sblock=OOC] Neener -- neener landspeed of 90' FTW      [/sblock]
> 
> Jareel then opens the doors to the church, waves to the others to hurry up, and steps inside, presumeably with Lowryllyth.




Sylive looks on in a combination of horor, and interest, at the various magical effects and says to the Paladin, "I hope that was not the ahh...  trap. . ."


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 13, 2007)

The Paladin holds his head and sighs.

 "That was part of it. You will see though, that thats just the icing on the cake." 

As he speaks, Jareel manages to make his way past the magical defenses to see a large room, with the walls being grates, with every hole filled with a knocked arrow. Likewise, the floor is alo a grate, except spears are readied through the holes on it. He can't see the roof, the top of the room concealed by a deep fog. But one thing of note stands out. Hanging from a chain below the fog is a cage, with a woman trapped inside of it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

"That was meant for the Disciple?" Thorn asks curiously. She rubs her chin, desperately trying not to burst into laughter. "Not bad. It's a good thing there wasn't chained Implosions or Meteor swarms in the offing, or we might be peeling some allies off the floor right now. Er...can you stop it?"


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 13, 2007)

Munthrek and Tekumo both reel in horror as Jareel and Lowryllyth set off the trap. Tekumo swears heavily in Draconic and readies himself to return to his own form if need be, and Munthrek draws his sword and sheild, both then racing over to the church doors.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis, Monk 20, Hp: 201/201*

After quickly glancing over the insides of the church, Jareel steps back outside, through the roiling wisps which comprise the remainder of the cloudkill, and back to the others.  He dusts his robe off, sizes the villager (who is the paladin) up, and says:

"Ho there, Paladin, I apologize for setting off your well intentioned trap for the disciple,"Jareel says, then shrugs sheepishly,"One thing intrigues me, inside the church, there is a woman in a cage suspended above the floor -- is this woman the bait, or part of the trap?"

"Any other information you may have that could point us towards this disciple, possibly a location to a lair, or hideout, or even the last known location, would be most good."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 13, 2007)

Furious  at her companions failure to follow her to the tower, Lowryllyth doesn't notice Jareel flinging the guarded doors open until its too late. She finds herself trapped within the sphere of force and rooted in place. She coughs on the deadly yellow-green gas, but resists the worst of its effects. Holding on to the last of her good air, she says nothing. Lowryllyth's eyes look to her companions, her face a rictus mask of intense stoicism.

OOC: s@squ@tch, I think Jareel actually failed his saves vs. the sphere and Cloudkill. Remember Anti-Magic Field means no resistance bonus or enchantment bonus from items, and the Monk's poison immunity is a supernatural ability.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

Update: Jareel failed all three saves vs. Cloudkill/Entanglement and Sphere.  So he is hanging out in stasis.

Not sure how these spell effects can operate in an Antimagic Field tho...      :\


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 14, 2007)

The Paladin signals to the group assembled at the front of the temple and a group of clerics step foreward and begin to disjoin the trap hindering Jareel and Lowryllyth. Soon they are freed, and healed of the effects bestowed upon them by the toxic gasses of the cloudkill. 

 "I am terribly sorry about that. This room must remain guarded at all times. We know not when the destroyer will arrive, and we cannot afford to be taken off guard. Come, let us discuss in a place far more suiting for distinguished travellors such as yourselves." 

He points his way towards a side temple detached from the main building.



Obsidian and his enterage make the trip to the Kingdom of Abel in two days. After the long travel, the two living beings in the convey are revlieved to see a large Emerald wall that signifies the border of the nation. The shimmering structure seems to be bursting with magical energy and Obsidian is informed on how its enchantments keep the country relativly safe. Advised to come to ground and go through the gate, Paul lands in front of a guard post, and the three present themselves. After a quick conversation with the guards, they are let into the nation, though no guide could be spared to lead them to the capitol. The Nymph turns to Obsidian.

 "Alas, I have never been here before. I no not where the capitol lies. What should we do now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

"Sounds good," Thorn agrees. She considers adding a comment about learning a lesson about not rushing ahead, or fools rushing in...then decides against it. They'd learned what they were going to, and making snide comments wouldn't help any.

But you had to admit, it WAS pretty poetic.

She follows the Paladin to the 'other' temple.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 14, 2007)

*Shopping with Yashar*

First of all he wants
+30 skill items of Diplomacy and Gather Information (slotbased are fine)

Tomes of Str and Con +5, Dex +4
Dimensional Shackles
Portable Holex2
Mantle of epic SR 40 and resistance +5 (if he gets it he'll sell his cloak of resistance +5)
(If there's not a combined item for that hell buy a Mantle of epic SR 40 and a slotless item of resistance +5)
Boots of Teleportation
Mirror of Mental Prowess
Rod of Absorption
Slotless "ring" of Evasion
Slotless "ring" of Invisibility
Slotless "ring of X-ray Vision
Slotless "cloak" of Major Displacement
Gem of Seeing
Dust of Sneezing and Choking x20

ooc: He has no ranks in any of those skills, so it's just a random d20+4(+30), 17(+30), 18(+30), 6.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 14, 2007)

OOC: Nephyts: Ok, heres what you manage to find.

You find all of the Tomes you are shopping for. 

You find two rings of your +30 Diplomacy and Gather Information.

You find your 2 portable holes.

You find Dimensional Shackles.

You find the Rod of Absorption.

You find a Mantle of Epic SR.

You find Boots of Teleportation

You find Gem of Seeing.

However, you cannot find any slotless items, since the shopping here is basically "out of the books". If you want slotless you will have to get it crafted and wait the appropriate timespan.

Take into account the skill boosters are epic, so they will cost alot. I don't think you have enough gold to buy everything.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 20, 2007)

The Paladin escorts the group into the alternate temple, extending his deepest apologies to 
Lowryllyth and Jareel. He sits them all down at a grand table, a feast waiting for them there.

 "You have all obviously heard tell of our trap we have set for the disciple. I suppose I can explain it to you, in hopes you will assist us in the future. It is quite simple really. When the disciple was a boy, he went mad and killed another child. He was convicted by the criminal court in that town, and scentenced to death, wherein his madness returned and he burned the whole town. No survivors. He was picked up and brought to a nearby Asylum, where doctors could help the obviously disturbed boy. Of course, they had no idea he had caused the incident, and when he went off again, he killed the workers in the Asylum. Except for one woman. When we investigated into the matter, we discovered that he seems to have some sort of connection with that woman. A bond that will bring him from the ends of the earth to save her." 


Morrigan watches Alex's display of horror with mild disgust. But he does not have to endure the pointless violence very long. The door is soon busted open by a large group of guards, who demand the two of them freeze. 

OOC: I need posts from everyone elses sections to continue.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2007)

"Interesting," Thorn muses. "Who's the woman?"

She pauses, thinking it through. Bond to the woman. Come and save her. She's trapped in a cathedral surrounded by now-sprung traps.

"So he's on his way here then? Now?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 20, 2007)

"That is the assumption. Though we think he knows we can't harm her until he shows up, so we are going to execute her at the stroke of midnight to ensure an element of urgency. He has come to her aid before, when a band of raiders attacked the village she was staying in. He didn't show up until she had no chance of escaping to safety. We can only assume the same thing will happen here." 

The Paladin looks out the window grimly at the roof of the cave, as if trying to look into the sky beyond. He turns back to Thorn. 

 "You will help us?"


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 20, 2007)

Munthrek looks over to Tekumo and they speak in whispers of draconic to each other. Munthrek then looks over to the paladin and states: "Although we do not like the idea of killing an innocent to get to the Disciple, we will help you. do you have any militia or others who can help?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2007)

"Hang on here...you're really going to kill her?" Thorn seems more than a little surprised. Not terribly dismayed. Just surprised.

"You don't think that's kind of a waste? If they're linked, we might be able to use that. Like you're doing now. Kill her, and we lose that possibility."

She looks at the massive cathedral.

"Can we talk to her?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 20, 2007)

The Paladin shakes his head at Thorn's suprised outburst.

 "You do not understand. He won't come until the threat is credable. He will not rescue her from captivity, or ensure her living enviroment is one of comfort and happiness. His concern is keeping her alive. If we are not prepared to execute her when the time comes, he will not come. However, if you wish to talk to her feel free. Just try not to comprimise the trap while you do so. Apart from being bait, she is of no importance to us."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 20, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Nephyts: Ok, heres what you manage to find.
> 
> You find all of the Tomes you are shopping for.
> 
> ...




I thought skill boosts up to 30 were non-epic, becoming epic only on +31. If that's not the case I go for the highest non-epic skill boost.
Yashar also places orders for the slotless items he wanted. When can he expect them to be done?

Btw, are the prices also out of the books?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 20, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Morrigan watches Alex's display of horror with mild disgust. But he does not have to endure the pointless violence very long. The door is soon busted open by a large group of guards, who demand the two of them freeze.



Morrigan turns to look at the guards with a look of incredulity on his face.

"You can't possibly be serious," he says, craning his neck to get a better look out of the broken door.  "How may have you got out there?  10?  15?  You'd better go get some more and come back."

He turns back to Alex, shaking his head.  "Can you believe these guys?  So rude.  Interrupting your performance, and then insulting you by bringing such a paltry force."  Nonplussed, Morrigan finds himself at a loss for words.  Or appears to.

Taibhse looks on, as impassive as ever.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 20, 2007)

Alex reaches over and releases a latch, abruptly ending his performance with the sudden death of all the participants in one last horrid verse. 

 "Do not worry. Their foolishness shall be repaid, with buety and art the like this world as ever seen." 

He backfilps off his stage and lands within the formation of guards. His claws pierce the back of the leader, and he twist and turns them in order to cause just the right amount of screaming to satisfy his whims. The other guards can only stare, being paralized with fear. With a resounding laugh, he sunders his victim in two, and proceeds to decimate the guards. Four of them run back into the streets, and Alex quickly gives persuit.

 "Now ALL of them will become beautiful. I shall bestow my art upon this entire city!" 


OOC: Nephtys: I'll give you up to +20 skill boosters non-epic. As for the cost of your items and time to create the slotless items, they will all be normal.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

Obsidian is silent for a few moments. Times like these are far and few between for him. Hardly has he ever been in need of a direction or a destination. As a result of never being able to understand the concept of sleep or rest his days are either filled with battle or traveling the landscape. So when the Dwarven Queen poised him with what would been a simple question, he was at a lost for words. 

He moves towards the gate guards and asks them if anyone of could point the trio in the direction of nations capital. If none of the guards are able to do so, he simple moves back towards the group and climbs onto Paul’s back and states, “We Press.” As he helps lift the Dwarven Queen onto the Hellfire Dragon. 

OOC: They fly across the sky and scan the horizons for the closest village or town that they can find so that they may obtain directions to the Country’s Capital. Obsidian would ask the Nymph to cast some kind of Know Direction or Location Spell but he knows little of magic and even less of specific location spells.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 21, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Paladin shakes his head at Thorn's suprised outburst.
> 
> "You do not understand. He won't come until the threat is credable. He will not rescue her from captivity, or ensure her living enviroment is one of comfort and happiness. His concern is keeping her alive. If we are not prepared to execute her when the time comes, he will not come. However, if you wish to talk to her feel free. Just try not to compromise the trap while you do so. Apart from being bait, she is of no importance to us."



Lowryllyth asks a series of questions, prompting for the answer to each before 
asking the next. Her tone is more commanding than curious. "How long will it take to reset the trap? Have a number of townsfolk  sufficient to rebuild the town been evacuated with foodstuffs? Have contingencies been put into place to make certain the woman slain even if he manages to teleport directly to her?" 

Turning to her companions, Lowryllyth explains in gentler tones, "If the child has no sentiment for this woman, yet needs her alive,  she may be the key to his power. These people are willing to risk the sacrifice of their town and many of their loved ones to accomplish this. To be squeamish over the morals of their plan would be a grave insult to their honor."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2007)

Thorn chuckles and shakes her head. "Don't get me wrong. I'm not so much opposed to the morals as I am a little surprised a paladin would just slaughter an innocent to get at a bad guy, regardless of the consequences. I suppose you can always take it up with your god later though, huh?"

"On the OTHER hand...hasn't it struck anyone else here that we might want to learn more about the nature of their bond before we just casually snap it? Maybe it's something we can use against him? Just because I'm not paralyzed with moral angst doesn't mean I can't see reasons not to eagerly slay such a pregnant possibility."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Whin gathers his companions and they set out from the church, flying low towards their destination (20-30' above ground.  I believe we can all fly)

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, Roll call for my party - Anybody still here?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 21, 2007)

Morrigan walks unhurriedly after Alex into the city streets.  Passing Taibhse, he shakes his head.  "Certainly does have a lot of energy, doesn't he?".

Taibhse, of course, says nothing, but merely turns to follow, stepping over the corpses of the city guards.

Morrigan pauses outside, watching Alex as he begins his slaughter.   He wonders how he might possibly turn what he's seen to some advantage.   A direct attack would likely be suicide, and nothing he's seen would be sufficiently predictive of Alex's future plans to prove salable.  He shakes his head.  "I believe he means to murder the entire city," he muses to Taibhse, not expecting a response.  "I wonder how long that will take him?"

Acting on a whim, while Alex has his back turned, Morrigan casts _Discern Location_ on him.  If it works, then perhaps being one of the few who has seen Alex's face and lived will itself prove to be a valuable commodity.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis - Monk 20, Hp: 201/201*

Jareel listens to the paladin's story.

"How strange indeed, that a townswoman is the bait in the trap."

"Could you explain the bond these two share?  How do they know each other?  When did they first meet?"

"As curious as I find the notion of a paladin willing to sacrifice the life of a supposed innocent, I agree with the outcome, as the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few.  How are you planning to execute her?  She is in the cage -- is it intended to drop to the floor and kill her that way, or is there going to be an executioner?"

"A pity that you had chose midnight as the moment of death for the woman, noon would have been a better choice due to the benefit of daylight.  How does the disciple travel -- by air, ground, or teleportation?"

Once the paladin has explained or answered all of Jareel's questions, he motions for the other travelers with him over to discuss plans.

"Well, this appears to be the start of what we've been sent her to accomplish.  It looks like we will need to be present at midnight in or around the church to make sure that the disciple is captured.  I'm sure any assistance in adding to the traps would be appreciated by the townsfolk for those of you who are magically endowed.  I myself will attempt to be as close to the woman as possible at midnight, although I will enter the ethereal plane about 5 minutes prior to midnight to watch for the disciples approach via that route."

[sblock=Darimaus] Jareel plans to be either in the church (ideally located with the woman in the cage at the stroke of midnight) or outside (if the magical traps will not allow him to be inside)  At 11:55 pm he will enter the ethereal plane to watch for any approach by the disciple via that route.  So if he can be in the cage with the woman while he is ethereal at the stroke of midnight, that would be ideal. [/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 22, 2007)

Grift flies along with Whin invisible, scanning the land waiting and watching for the worst.

spot check 52


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thorn chuckles and shakes her head. "Don't get me wrong. I'm not so much opposed to the morals as I am a little surprised a paladin would just slaughter an innocent to get at a bad guy, regardless of the consequences. I suppose you can always take it up with your god later though, huh?"
> 
> "On the OTHER hand...hasn't it struck anyone else here that we might want to learn more about the nature of their bond before we just casually snap it? Maybe it's something we can use against him? Just because I'm not paralyzed with moral angst doesn't mean I can't see reasons not to eagerly slay such a pregnant possibility."





Sylvie is almost chuckling at the thought of a paladin doing this...  Very odd indeed.  She wonders to herself if the trap will spring and a black bolt from the heavens will strike all the paladins at the same time, but she puts that behind her and asks, "Um I assume there is more to the trap than what just happened because for the most part, besides the pyrotechnics, some of us came out okay...  And this fella is supposed to be tough right?"


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 25, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about my inherant lack of posts for the last few days. Another hard run at work I hate to say. But I will be posting tonight.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 26, 2007)

Jareel delves into a deep conversation with the paladin, who openly answers all of his questions.

 "Alas, we are unaware of how deep the bond goes between that horrid destroyer and the woman we have caged. I have already explained their initial encounter to you, and alas we have little knowledge beyond that. As for the execution plans, I shall be the one to kill her myself. If the Disciple decides to wait until the last moment, I shall be right there to stop him. And we must be willing to kill the woman. If we are not, the discple will not come, and we are left with nothing but a destroyed nation. You asked why we picked midnight? The answer is simple. At night, our disadvantage is his disadvantage. However, people won't be wandering the streets which means if the fighting breaks ouof the viscinity of the church, less people will be harmed in the dreaded aftermath. I'm afraid we have no information on how the Disciple ventures, so we are simply planning for all contingincies. One of which being the Dimensional Lock placed upon the entire church. He will be unable to enter from another plane. Which means he must enter through the trap you inadvertantly triggered. Luckily for you, we noticed you were not the target, and did not attack you while you were caught. That is the fate of the disciple. He shall not escape our wrath." 



As Grift, Whin, and all their companions fly over the baron, dead landscape they begin to spot on the horizon random weak undead, wandering aimlessly around the destroyed plains.



Morrigan attempts to Discern Location on Alex, but the spell fails to locate him. An odd tune floats through the air, a compilation of horror and screaming as the torture loving killer makes his way through the streets. Morrigan notes as he enters into a main street that nobody seems to be moving. They are all frozen by the horrid performance, leaving Alex to do whatever he please without letting any of them escape his wrath.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

"If we are going to be doing this, then I would suggest we find out what their average undead are like, and whether those examples back in the kings room were normal or suped up."  Whin begins heading towards a small group of the undead to 'test' them.  "Meekor, stay slightly back and be prepared to dust them, but hold back unless you think it's needed."
The little Priest can tell from Whin's tone that his near defeat back at the palace has got him hot to prove himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 26, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

"Thanks you, Paladin, for the explanation.  I am pleased to help you serve retribution to this disciple.  Hopefully, for your everlasting soul's sake, this womans death will not be in vain."

"I hope you do not mind my presence close to you and this woman tonight at midnight, for I want to be present when this disciple shows his face."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 26, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Jareel delves into a deep conversation with the paladin, who openly answers all of his questions.
> 
> "Alas, we are unaware of how deep the bond goes between that horrid destroyer and the woman we have caged. I have already explained their initial encounter to you, and alas we have little knowledge beyond that. As for the execution plans, I shall be the one to kill her myself. If the Disciple decides to wait until the last moment, I shall be right there to stop him. And we must be willing to kill the woman. If we are not, the discple will not come, and we are left with nothing but a destroyed nation. You asked why we picked midnight? The answer is simple. At night, our disadvantage is his disadvantage. However, people won't be wandering the streets which means if the fighting breaks ouof the viscinity of the church, less people will be harmed in the dreaded aftermath. I'm afraid we have no information on how the Disciple ventures, so we are simply planning for all contingincies. One of which being the Dimensional Lock placed upon the entire church. He will be unable to enter from another plane. Which means he must enter through the trap you inadvertantly triggered. Luckily for you, we noticed you were not the target, and did not attack you while you were caught. That is the fate of the disciple. He shall not escape our wrath."




OOC: No answer to Lowryllyth's questions? Was this an oversight or intentional? Her Mind Blank should take care of that pesky detect alignment ability.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 26, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OOC: No answer to Lowryllyth's questions? Was this an oversight or intentional? Her Mind Blank should take care of that pesky detect alignment ability.




OOC: Actually, both questions were answered. He can't teleport in, so no contingency needed, and the only contingency set in place is having the fight at midnight to avoid people on the street.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 26, 2007)

Obsidian and his party are rejected by the guards, who don't seem please with the concept of leading them straight to their capitol. Flying on their dragon, the group heads into the unkonwn country with no aid. After about an hours worth of flight, they spot a farm house, the farmers nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

Obsidian eyes the abandoned farm house cautiously as his dismounts from the large beast.  With Granite in hand he signals for the group to circle the house and to look for signs of anything out of the ordinary. In booming voice he calls out, “Hello! Home is anyone?”


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 29, 2007)

Lowryllyth maintains a firm but diplomatic tone with the paladin, "I hope you will not take this out of turn. You have obviously put some thought into your defenses, but I believe there are a number of contingencies that have not been planned for. If we are overcome, is not our enemy likely to slay the populace in their houses? The temple guards must be instructed to defend the doors with their lives, even against those who appear to be friends. He may send minions or compel townsfolk to trigger the trap prematurely. A further trap, to kill the woman with automaticity should you die, should be emplaced. Perhaps you can begin to make these arrangements while we interrogate the woman? Time is short, and yet more preparations may come to light as needful during the questioning." Lowryllyth maintains a firm but diplomatic tone with the paladin


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

Thorn leans back against one of the many columns and flicks a forelock of hair out of her eye.

"Just what kind of power does this 'disciple' have, to destroy cities with? Fire? Lightning? How does he protect himself? We need some tactical information here."


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "If we are going to be doing this, then I would suggest we find out what their average undead are like, and whether those examples back in the kings room were normal or suped up."  Whin begins heading towards a small group of the undead to 'test' them.  "Meekor, stay slightly back and be prepared to dust them, but hold back unless you think it's needed."
> The little Priest can tell from Whin's tone that his near defeat back at the palace has got him hot to prove himself.




"Save some fer me, Whin! I want to see how the ghoulies here fare against a dwarf compared to the ones back 'ome."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2007)

Whin nods, seeing Therin moving in beside him to attack.   Meekor is hanging back and Grift is not within sight.. Probably invisibly hiding somewhere 'There isnt really much he could do against the Undead anyways', Whin thought.
"Then let us have at them."

[sblock=ooc]
OK, Darimaus, whenever you're ready, we are.  If you don't want to write Meekor out just yet, I can NPC him for now. (Moritheil's overloaded and won't be returning any time soon, and I don't think he'd have a problem with it).
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 2, 2007)

The Paladin shakes his head sadly at Lowryllyth. 

"I'm afraid there is nowhere for the people to go. We have not missed that contingency, but he tracks down and kills all who escape. How he knows, we don't have any clue, but if we do not stop him here and now, those people are doomed. Of that we can be assured. 

His tactics are a mystery to us in many ways, but we do know one thing. He is direct. He will not send others to do his dirty work for him. We do not need to worry of the townsfolk aiding him, willingly or not." 

When Lowryllyth brings up killing the woman, the Paladin sits up abruptly and slams his fist down on the table in anger.

 "We are not Murderers! As unconvincing as these circumstance may seem, we have set this trap up specifically because we want him to save her! Whether or not we succeed or fail in killing the Disciple, she leaves here alive! This is non-negotiable. Only a no-show from the Disciple will seal her fate." 

He sits back down and calms himself. Thorn brings up her question, and he addresses her in a calm and composed fashion.

 "We know not the nature of his power, but we do know of its destructive potential. Those cities that have been destroyed, they are simply craters now. Deep ones. Miles across. There are no ruins. There are no survivors. Its only destruction. Which is why he must be stopped." [color]



Meekor, Whin, Therin, and Grift fly across the baren landscape, and spot a handful of zombies. (OOC: 6 of em. Please insert surprise round actions now guys.)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

Whin Grins as he surges forwards, Meekor staying slightly behind.
The Destroyer opens the fight with an empowered Fireball, knowing that normal zombies would be blown apart by such force, and not wanting to waste anything more powerful unless these foes were worth their time.
*Also, how far from'em are we..*


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 2, 2007)

OOC: Jemal: The point is they don't see you coming. You're however far away you want to be. I'm gonna need SR checks for your spells btw.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

*Whin will launch the first Fireball at ~ 360'.
SR Check is 28, and the fact that you asked for it is what matters, now I know they're not normal, and that was the purpose of the Fireball.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 2, 2007)

Whin fireballs the zombies, but alas, none of them are felled by the explosion of fire. (OOC: Time to roll for initiative.)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

*OOC: Initiative : 8!!!!!
woo!  BTW, did the fireball seem to affect them at all?*

Whin ponders the situation, taking stock of how the fireball affected the Zombies, and their reactions to it... *Refocus*


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "We know not the nature of his power, but we do know of its destructive potential. Those cities that have been destroyed, they are simply craters now. Deep ones. Miles across. There are no ruins. There are no survivors. Its only destruction. Which is why he must be stopped." [color]





Sylvie hinks to her self, *These guys had issues stopping us, and I know for one it would take a fair bit of power to do what they describe.   More than I could easily do, unless I had a loooot of time.  Sigh...  They will not succeed.   But we may yet learn something from it.*


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 3, 2007)

Grift Flying along side Whin draws his short sword and smiles.  And though Whin could not see him smiling he knew...he in fact would not be useless.  Grift had spent good money on this short sword.  He then clicks it onto his light crossbow as a bayonet and loads it.  He then waits till he is closer to fire.


(ooc Inititive 25. Attaching the short sword to the crossbow via rules outlined in Complete Scoundrel (-2 to hit w/short sword)(let me know if you will not allow this and I will modify the post) currently invisible (racial ability) Scentless (Gwerons Boots) and hiding/move silently 40/46 hide not counting any mods for invis, using Whin as cover as needed.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis, Monk 20, Hp: 201/201*

Jareel looks around at the clock, watching as each tick brings them closer to midnight, and thus, to their first meeting with a disciple.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

Thorn regards the paladin with fascination. He knew this, but was -inviting- the creature to this city? And not even bothering to evacuate it? Not even to -try-?

She says blandly, "What exactly do you expect us to do against that kind of power?" The dark warrior nods at Sylvie. "And how did you expect your traps, your attacks to work? If he can reduce a city to a crater that big, what mortal could ever oppose him?"

Thorn grimaces and walks a few steps away from the wall to look out over the city.

"No. There's more to this. Something you either don't know, or aren't telling us."

She considers, then whirls to face the paladin.

"Are you sure it's HIM that destroys the cities? Him by his own powers, his own agency? Or does he call on something else? Think! You must have heard -something-, have some kind of theory!"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 3, 2007)

Vexation lending acid to her voice, Lowryllyth replies, "_I see._ Are you absolutely certain there are _no further_ pertinent facts that you have omitted?"


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jul 7, 2007)

Munthrek and Tekumo sit back and listen to Thorn and Lowryllyth question the paladin. He only hopes that they are ready for the Dicsiple, and that they can stop him.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys. Sorry about my abscence, but I had some really bad computer problems for the last week, leaving me stranded in the realm of real life. Things are fixed now (at least enough to get me online again) though I need to go to work, so I'll catch up on everything I've missed tonight.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 20, 2007)

The Paladin stands up from the table.

 "Alas, there is no more to tell. I must prepare for our encounter this evening. I bid you goodday." 

He exits the room, leaving the last bout of comments and questions unanswered. The adventurers all go off and do their own thing for the day, however, later that evening, Thorn is approached by a clergyman.

 "I am sorry for distrurbing you my lady, but I have a matter of great urgency to discuss with you." 



The Zombies don't move, simply staring at Whin and his companions.



Obsidian calls out to the farm house, and at first there is silence. However, a few moments later there is some stirring and eventually a young elven woman exits.

 "And who might you be?" 

Obsidian notes that woman doesn't seem to be startled by their mixed party.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Thorn fixes the churchman with a cool gaze and says, "Go ahead."


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 20, 2007)

The Clergyman gives Thorn a quick bow and continues.

 "Thank you mi'lady. I am here to tell you that it is my belief that this plan will fail, and that the result of this night will result in the fall of this very country."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

"I think you're absolutely right," Thorn agrees.

"So why are you here talking to me, instead of trying to get that paladin to see sense?"

She leans back against the wall of a cottage and folds her arms.

"Which is to say that I'm here to fight these Disciples, yes. But I'm not going to be an idiot about it. At the moment, lacking coordination with anyone else, my plan is to use this opportunity to observe him, get an idea of what his powers are and how they work, so I can come up with counters."

"I'm nothing if not openminded though, so go ahead and ask what it is you've come to ask."


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 20, 2007)

"The Disciple is a being of destruction. He will not be stopped by this plan. But the country has thrown ALL of its military forces to ensure it succeeds. When this fails, our nation will be defenseless. If you all make it out of here, I hope you can stop our plotting neighbors from capitalizing on this mistake."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Thorn rubs her forehead, thinking her words through.

"I don't want to shock you here, and I'm not trying for the bitch of the year trophy...but I'm here to kill the Disciples. Fighting armies isn't really my thing. Your superiors are doing a really boneheaded thing, and it's probably going to cost the whole nation more than it can afford."

She spreads her hands. "Sadly, I don't see what I can do about it. But if you want some advice, I'll give it to you for free."

"Get yourself and anyone you care about as far from here as you can. If you want to play hero, get the whole city evacuated. Whatever you do, do it quick. And I wouldn't worry about your plotting neighbors. If what I've heard is right, there won't be much left to conquer anyway."


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 20, 2007)

The Clergymen puts on a sad smile.

 "If that is your take on it, I will not press any further. I bid you luck in the coming battle." 

He turns and walks away, pausing just before going out of sight.

 "There is was one thing that survived the destruction of a city. A wizards lab was still standing in the city of Grensfeld after it was destroyed. The owner was still found slain, but the structure was unharmed. It was protected by antimagic. I hope this helps you in the trails to come." 

He then turns the corner and dissappears.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 21, 2007)

To all those involved in the plot to stop the disciple, please post what you are doing for the rest of the evening and what your preperations are.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sylvie says, 'Well, so what't the plan then?  As an aside I can snap up both antimagic fields, disjunctions and small areas of spell proof wardings for any of those who might want to stick close by..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

"Antimagic fields would seem to be the only potentially safe way to stay close enough to observe the Disciple's actions," Thorn muses.

Something about the priest's reaction niggles at her, and she can't quite pin it down. It certainly wasn't guilt. It wasn't her job to protect a whole bleeding nation from the ruin it brought down on its own head! She wasn't some silver-armored hero out of storybooks...she was a professional. An operative. She'd come with a specific objective and...and that was that.

Damnit.

"Sylvie," she said slowly. "How big can a field like that be?" She paused and added, "How much of the city could we realistically protect like that?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis, Monk 20, Hp:201/201*

"I don't have a good feeling about this encounter tonight.  And I feel powerless to prevent its occurance.  But, with all of us working together, we may very well indeed be able to prevent or reduce the amount of collateral damage to the townsfolk."

"Even if we are not able to capture or defeat him tonight, we can at least hope to study his methods, strengths and weaknesses, so that we can prevail the next time we meet."


OOC: Jareel really doesn't have any buffing or preparations to make.  He will be present this evening with the rest of the group, ready to battle and size up the strengths and weaknesses of this disciple.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Sylvie," she said slowly. "How big can a field like that be?" She paused and added, "How much of the city could we realistically protect like that?"




Sylvie says, "Thorn, I can no more protect the town then I can level it.  But for us... hmm...  Antimagic field is about 10' in radius, while  my protective wards are about 5' maximum.  The plus to wards is your magical stuff will still work and you are free to strike outside of the ward, unlike the field."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

*OOC: OK, I checked 3.5 and apparently (though I don't know WHY), they took out Refocus, but I wanna get on with the zombie-slaying, so I'll just forget it.

IC: Whin ponders for a moment before shrugging and unleashing a stream of Energy focused through his magical rod (Maximize) at the nearest Zombie while flying forwards, hoping to eliminate one at range.

[sblock=Actions]
Twinned Maximized Force Orb followed by Quickened Twinned, Maximized Magic Missile.
Attack rolls for the Force Orbs: 35/36 Damage = 70 each
Spell Resistance for the Magic Missiles: 37/35 Damage = 30 each
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 22, 2007)

"I suspect that this woman who is connected to the Disciple will have few answers for us. But perhaps we can glean something of use in this confrontation. From what the paladin said, we may not get the opportunity to retreat, or may be immediately tracked down even if we teleport away." The tone in Lowryllyth's voice suggests that she has accepted the likelihood of death.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 22, 2007)

OOC: Ok, I'm gonna wait until after I get off work tonight (about 13 hours from this post) for all the preparations to be finished with the ambush of the disciple, then I shall start the encounter. As for the others...



Whin unleashes a hail of magical orbs, the first being easily dodge by the zombie targeted, but the others refusing the let the creature be and eventually battering the zombie into a useless lump of flesh. (OOC: Force Orbs missed, Magic Missiles killed it.)



I'm still waiting on everyone else.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2007)

*Current Distance from Whin to Zombies?*


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 23, 2007)

I mentioned before the zombies are not moving, so they are at the distance you chose to attack them at.


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 23, 2007)

It is one minute to midnight. Everyone is assembled in the hall where the trap is set. A cry comes from outside. 

"He's here!"...

OOC: Everyone in the disciple storyline needs to roll initiative and post their first actions. Its party time.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, I'm gonna wait until after I get off work tonight (about 13 hours from this post) for all the preparations to be finished with the ambush of the disciple, then I shall start the encounter. As for the others...



OOC: I take it that the Lady had no useful information? I had some plans in terms of trying to extract any information she had but was unwilling to let slip. But if that was just going to be a waste of time, I guess skipping ahead to the action is better.

Is she in the same room as us? Are we in the trapped tower or elsewhere? Are we or is she in the area where the Anti-Magic field is set to go off?

Preparations:
gain psionic focus
dump a bunch of boulders from her Enveloping pit onto the ground in front of her
Greater Metamorphosis (Pit fiend)
Fusion 
Claws of the Beast 5d6
Metaphysical Claw +5
Offensive Precognition +7
Defensive Precognition +7
Mind Blank


Other active effects:
Soulmeld: Girrallon Arms
Greater Mage Armor

Upon hearing that the Disciple has arrived Lowryllyth will do the following at initiative 38:
Temporal Acceleration 
- Spirit of War
- Divine Power (scroll)
- Inconstant Location
activate her Tabard of the disembodied to become Ethereal

Total pp cost for preparations and actions this round 165 (295pp remain for fused self).


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> It is one minute to midnight. Everyone is assembled in the hall where the trap is set. A cry comes from outside.
> 
> "He's here!"...
> 
> OOC: Everyone in the disciple storyline needs to roll initiative and post their first actions. Its party time.




init 27
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167014

Sylvie, waiting invisibly, starts in surprise even though she knew this was comming... *Tense there aren't we girl?*  And prepairs to raise a blue/indigo personal ward as a reaction to appearance of the baddie.  If anyone else wants in her AoE this would be a good time to say so. ;-)  Otherwise its personal radius only....  I was wrong she can do up to 15' radius btw on this, and it is one way so you are free to make with the zappies out of it but both sides have concealment in that version...

She readies a mordenkainen's disjunciton as an opener for the Baddie and will paste him so long as she can do so w/o a) fouling up the anti-magic area/traps and so on.. .b) Won't catch her teammates in the area.  If that is not possible?  Then black blade of disaster (SC) is a good 2nd choice lol. +24 AB (usually +2 no and dex for foe as she is invisible), SR yes, save no, 40d6 dmg per hit


Spells cast and Automatically in play 24/7:
Draconic Sight          - 200' Dark Vision, 4xLow Light Vision, 2xNormal Vision, Blindsense 100' (CL20, DC35 to dispel)
Mage Armor, Greater     - +9 armor, extended (CL20, DC42 to dispel)
Mind Blank              - Immune Mind Efecting and scry/div/detect spells (CL20, DC42 to dispel)
Anticpate Teleport      - 1 rounds delay of incoming teleport in 90' radius, aware of size/numbers (CL20, DC42 to dispel)

Permanent: Also always in play 24/7
Arcane Sight (CL 20th, DC35 to dispel) 
Comp Languages(CL 20th, DC35 to dispel) 
Resistence, Superior - +6 Saves, (CL20, DC42 to dispel) 
See Invisiblity(CL 20th, DC35 to dispel) 
Tongues (CL 20th, DC35 to dispel) 

* Warding(sp) 4/day  DC 30    Personal 5' 
  5' radius provide concealment 7 minutes, Group 15' radius concealment 7 minutes, wall 7 10' by 5' ection, concelement both ways 70 minutes

  Blue: Blocks divinaitons an mind affecting abilites
       petrification: Fort save or else
  Indigo: blocks all spells or sp abilites
       Will save or be confused as insanity spell


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Init 17 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167237)

Taken a little by surprise, Thorn backs up into the shadow of a nearby building and vanishes from sight; becoming one with it.

Hide in Plain Sight (move action): 44
(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1167240)
(*note, when rolling on invisiblecastle, I forgot to include the bonuses from luckstone and ioun stone, hence my result here is 2 higher than on the website)

In the sanctuary of concealing shadow, one hand on the hilt of her sword, Thorn waits to see what the superbeing is doing before committing further.

(holding action...will use Ethereal Ghost Step if attacked)

AC 45, Touch AC 37 (incorp touch 45)
202 HP
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
Nondetection Cloak (DC 20 caster level check)
Immune to mind-affecting effects
+3 to save against any magical effect
Hide check applies vs blindsight/blindsense


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 24, 2007)

Init=19

"Come and get it ghoulies! Do ye want some fresh dwarven meat? Come an' get me!"

Taking a grip on his longsword with both hands as he feels the soul energy move as the necrocarnum loses hold while his bracers glow a deep azure blue and creep up into his body, Therin rushes at one of the zombies with a great leap and swings mightily at its head.

ooc: Charge with 10 ft. leap. Shifting 3 essentia from the necrocarnum weapon 'meld to the bluesteel bracers. Activating incarnum radiance (15 rounds) to gain +5 to attacks which is used to power attack for 5. Attack=45, Damage=37


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 25, 2007)

Grift flies up next to one of the Zombies and strikes at it.

ooc :attack roll 25 Not the best but not too bad(Deny dex to ac).  If he hits damage will be 47 with a reroll of the 1 on SA damage with a roll of 4 to total the damage of 50 + 2 Str damage (Crippling Strike + Savvy Rogue)


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 28, 2007)

Alrighty, sorry about the delay. I wanted to give late comers the chance to get involved. They still can, but the encounters are going to go along for now as if they were not there.

Combat #1: Round 1: The Disciple

Initiative: Disciple, Lowryllyth, Sylvie, Thorn

OOC: Voidrazer: You guys are where you wanted to be. You already know that she is not in the anitmagic radius from the previous trap experience. The scenario works the same, except with you guys being there and doing what you wanted to do. Also, I skipped your interogation of the girl because I wanted an activity that could involve all the party members. I don't like having it happen often, but sometimes I will do so to keep everyone in the game.

There is a pause, the night growing silent in anticipation of the coming battle. Thorn watches carefully, and is taken slightly aback to see a cloaked figure suddenly appear in front of the main temple door. With a mighty kick, it sends the door flying into the rest of the temple. The explosion of effects set off by the action cloud the air, but soon the slippery figure is seen ducking into the room unharmed. Sylvies Morde's strikes him, causing the being to straighten suddenly and look back to her, but it quickly regains its composure. A tidal wave of arrows and spears come hailing out at the figure, but he slips past the spears, and knocks the arrows back at their owners with little effort. Stadning tall on a pile of weaponry, he looks ready for a fight.

OOC: From what I can tell, those were all the offensive actions you guys readied. All your normal buffs and actions go off, and unless I missed anything, we go onto round 2.

Round 2 Initiative: Sylvie, Disciple, Lowryllyth, Thorn



Combat #2: Round 2: Zombies

The party of brave adventurers begin their onslaught on the unmoving zombies, grift flying up and attacking one unsuccessfully, and Therin charging in as well. The Zombies still seem unwilling to do anything but dodge attacks at this point.

OOC: Zombies go first in initiative, so they have acted, now you guys all go again. More importantly, I need Avalon to make his attack roll and damage roll for his charge as well.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Obsidian calls out to the farm house, and at first there is silence. However, a few moments later there is some stirring and eventually a young elven woman exits.
> 
> "And who might you be?"
> 
> Obsidian notes that woman doesn't seem to be startled by their mixed party.



“Obsidian I am.” He says. He relaxes just a bit however his firm grip on Granite never loosens. He knows that this could be a trap but for now he truly means this women no harm. “Seek the Capital of this region we do. Help can you?”


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

Whin wonders why the zombies would not return the attacks, and lands in front of one of the zombies, not attacking it, seeing what it does. "Hold, you two... Something strange is afoot" He says to Grift/Therin, still wary of the zombie.
(Readied action to attack if they do anything Offensive)


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 29, 2007)

Grift floats above Grift holding his attack.


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 29, 2007)

Dari, edited my post above to add the attack and damage rolls.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 29, 2007)

*Jareel Arinthis, Monk 20, Hp: 201/201*

"Be on guard my friends, it is time to put our skills to the test!" Jareel shouts as he closes on the disciple.

The agile monk quickly closes the gap between him and the disciple, lets off a side kick, then lets his momentum carry himself well past the foe.   He lands catlike, turning back to face his foe.

[sblock=ooc]

initiative (1d20+8=21) 

AC: 49 (dodge bonus against Disciple)
SR: 30
Improved Evasion

Will use spring attack on the Disciple -- move speed is 90', so will close on disciple, attack at highest bonus, then move back 40' from him

(Will use Stunning Fist on attack at highest BAB -- DC29)

Attack Round 1 (1d20+27=41, 1d20+27=41, 1d20+27=47, 1d20+22=38, 1d20+17=21) 

I updated the action to be a single attack with spring attack, please disregard the following 4 attacks (which encompassed the full attack)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Not being so quick to jump into battle, Thorn stays hidden as she leaps and flashes from shadow to shadow, finding a position where she can see the Disciple inside the massive cathedral doors. She does want to see his face, and will try to get close enough to do so (but not getting closer than 40' regardless).

Hide Check 47: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1179742

(if I can get there with just a move action, I'll hold my standard action to Ghost Step out if attacked)

AC 45, Touch AC 37 (incorp touch 45)
202 HP
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
Nondetection Cloak (DC 20 caster level check)
Immune to mind-affecting effects
+3 to save against any magical effect
Hide check applies vs blindsight/blindsense


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jul 30, 2007)

_ My sincerest apologies gents, real life sucks. I shall hopefully be back to my daily posting. Munthrek Casts Bless on his fellows, and Bull's Strength and Eagle's Splendor on himself then he and Tekumo wait in the sky for the dicsiple._

Munthrek stares down from his draconic mount, his lance in his hand waiting for the disciple to come out into the open. "Easy, Tekumo, we shall vanquish our foe soon enough" he says in Draconic.

_
As soon as the disiple comes out of the building Munthrek will use his Deadly Charge and his Smite Evil against him.
Init=15
Attack=62
Damage=103 (90 peircing + 3 Fire + 10 Smite) (I forgot to add the Bonuses from Bull's STR, Eagle's Speldor and Bless into his attack and damage on Invisible castle, they have been added in here)

Bless: 49 rounds left
Bull's Strength: 49 rounds left
Eagle's Splendor: 49 rounds left

Munthek:
236 / 236
AC 41
DR 5/ Magic
Light Fort 25%

Tekumo:
145 / 145
AC 36
Cold Resistance 20
Cold x2 Damage
Immunity to Fire, Magic Sleep Effects, and Paralysis

_


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 30, 2007)

OOC: Assuming psionic/magic transparency applies, Lowryllyth will act as desribed below. Otherwise, she'll just observe this round.

Having suddenly become a 12 foot tall ghost, and reeling from the intensity of union with her cohort, Lowryllyth drifts through the assembled defenders to the Lady. With the cool haughty look typical of nobles she whispers, "My regrets for the necessity ..."

Not finishing the sentence, she aims a thin green ray at the Lady, intent on her utter destruction. _Psionic Disintegrate_ 45 to hit DC 27 82 damage on a failed save, 22 damage on successful save


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 30, 2007)

OOC: I'm going to wait a day for Fenris2 to post, since Sylvie goes first on initiative. If nothing comes up, I will assume the black blade of disaster option and continue.



The young Elven woman regards Obsidian for a moment, pondering how much of a threat he is. Considering the constructs appearance, his first impression doesn't seem to be going too well.

 "And why exactly do you wish to see the capitol of this fine nation. We're not exactly a tourist country here. No friends. No allies. Only betrayal, enemies behind every corner, and endless undead. We don't need more strife to brighten up our days." 



Therin manages to connect with a direct hit on the Undead, however he doesn't gain the effect he was hoping for, and the creature regenerates back to its normal self in seconds. As Whin halts his fellows, the Zombies just wait for a few more minutes, and then a great roar tears through the air. Looking up at the sky, the party sees a large White dragon heading towards them, only this creature seems to de just as decayed as the monsterous beings behind them. Speaking of which, the Zombies suddenly pop to life, taking advantage of the moment to all rush foreward and attack.

OOC: Whin gets attacked by 2 of them, both of which miss him. Therin is attacked by 2, and is hit 2 times, taking 36, then 37 damage. Grift is attacked once, and hit for 38 damage.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*

To gain trust from allies one must show all weapons and leave no mysteries. In one swift motion Obsidian locks Granite across his back and motions for both of his comrades to gather.  

In his usual tone he says, “Lilian, sent is she in the place of the Barbarian King Dormun. Paul this is, sent in place is he of the Volcanic Lord Harborgens. Resisting against an invasion are they and like you, of the undead force from the north. Verge of being seized is Victory by those who walk amongst the un-living. These tides can change and Victory shall be ours when a coalition of sacrifice and alliances is marshaled together.”

There is slight pause before finally addressing the young women. As non-hostile as a dark, hellish, large construct can look he says, “Complete this Alliance will the Kingdom of Abel be, and why an audience with High Priest Gerode is what we seek.”


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sylvie backs up a bit trying to keep as much distance between her and baddioe as she can and still poke him with the black blade of dispair...  Ready to go 'shields up' and veil as before as a reaction.

OOC:

Sorry for the away folks, but the water people had a leak on the street main somewhere and managed to variously take out cable, phone, electric and water (of course) over the last few days... In theory they fixed it all for now. . . However if I disappear, please npc Sylvie for a bit as that is probably the reason grr...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2007)

"You're kidding me, Smart zombies?  Meekor, Kill these things, will you?  I got Draco."  Whin grins ear-to-ear as he flies upwards towards the dragon (How far is it btw?  Action to follow when more Info is available)


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Nephyts: Ok, heres what you manage to find.
> 
> You find all of the Tomes you are shopping for.
> 110,000+137,500+137500
> ...




Yashar buys his items, leaving a few lucky shopkeepers up to their knees in gold and returns 997000 gold pieces poorer to the King. 
"Your Majesty",  He asks coureously, "is everything ready?"

ooc:


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylvie launches a black blade of disaster at the Disciple, who just stands and waits on the pile of weaponry. However, the blade doesn't have the desired effect, striking him, but showing no effect. The disciple continues to wait, ignoring this attack. However, when Lowryllyth attempts to disintigrate the Disciples charge, he leaps into action, dissapearing from his spot and suddenly appearing directly in front of the psionic. With a powerful kick, he staggers Lowryllyth enough to cancel out her attack. (OOC: 61 damage, your concentration isn't enough to make the DC to save your psionic attack). The Rest of the party lies in wait outside, ready to catch the disciple as he leaves.



Jemal - OOC - The Dragon is 200' away and 50' in the air.



The Elven woman looks on at Obsidians party with skepticism. 

 "And what makes you believe you can convince Gerode with this? You haven't heard, have you travellor. He has grown paranoid since his seperation. Everyone is a threat to him. If any of the high ranking military officals see you, your prescence here may even be construed as an act of war." 



The King smiles heartily at Yashar. 

"We are indeed ready. All is as you asked. Feel free to begin at your own leasure."


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylvie will try again with the blade, guses she missed? -- So long as someone is there fighting.  But she has little hope for any resolution.  

But if L retreats, then its time to 'Run Away!  Run Away!'.   Ethereal and if that fails, use a move action outta there.   After all if he can shrug off disjunction and she can't touch/effect him with black blade, well, not sure what she can even do to him really...  His SR must be so high its time to anskry and find and easier task...


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

oops, sorry, i forgot to bring this up to you Fenris2. Black Blade actually does have a save for the disintigration effect. it says no save becuse getting hit by the sword itself doesn't have one.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

(but it still does some damage on a successful save, doesn't it?)


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 14, 2007)

Normally, yes it does.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> oops, sorry, i forgot to bring this up to you Fenris2. Black Blade actually does have a save for the disintigration effect. it says no save becuse getting hit by the sword itself doesn't have one.





hrrm, how sucky.  Well, I may want to swap it for that sphere disintigratie spell that is also 9th then.  No to hit needed iirc...  Well after the combat is soon enough.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Obsidian & Granite*



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Elven woman looks on at Obsidians party with skepticism.
> 
> "And what makes you believe you can convince Gerode with this? You haven't heard, have you travellor. He has grown paranoid since his seperation. Everyone is a threat to him. If any of the high ranking military officals see you, your prescence here may even be construed as an act of war."



"Trust who or what does he then?" Ask Obsidian. "Earn his trust we must for at hand is Victory for our enemies. Of us, ask any task and in return, sealed this alliance will it be."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 15, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The King smiles heartily at Yashar.
> 
> "We are indeed ready. All is as you asked. Feel free to begin at your own leasure."




"No time like the present." Yashar bows to the king and turns to the group of commandoes. "Casters, your divinations are completed? I trust you have done your job well. Begin your buffing procedure, I want us all at our best, and then teleport us as close as possible to our target. 
Soldiers, expect fighting immediately after our arrival. Keep alert and await my orders. Maintain a skirmish formation, but keep close."


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 16, 2007)

Lowryllyth takes a quick shuffle step back from the Disciple, solidifying as she moves. After a split second of concentration, she disappears, reappearing instantaneously on the far side of the Lady. The psion then falls upon her with astonishing ferocity. Amidst the violence, Lowryllyth flickers again to another side of the Lady, only to lash out again.

OOC: 5' step back, standard action to drop etherealness, free action to activate haste, move action to manifest Dimension Slide on the defensive. Dimension slide triggers a Shadow Pounce full attack (attack rolls damage rolls plus 98 rend damage if 2 or more claw attacks hit). Then activate Belt of Battle as a swift action (1 charge) to Dimension Slide on the defensive again (attack rolls damage plus 106 if the other 2 claw attacks hit). 277pp left after sliding twice.

Also, I should have noted earlier that all allies (within 40' when it was manifested) get a +4 competence bonus to all attacks, +10 insight to a single save, and one crit confirmed automatically due to Spirit of War.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2007)

Not happy so far about how the battle's going, Thorn flickers from cover to cover, a barely visible shadow as she flits closer in, hoping to get a shot at Disciple's back. There was no way this entity wasn't a user of magic...and her blade was thirsty.

(Hide is 56 (natural 20!) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217501 , Move Silent 44 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217502 . Note that Thorn's stealth skills do apply to both blindsense and blindsight, due to the Darkstalker feat. She can move up to 20' and maintain stealth at full value...which she does.  Magical detection has to beat a DC 20 CL check to work on her, and she's immune to mind-affecting effects. AC 45, 202 HP)


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry about the absence. Aside from tech problems, and being overworked, my battletech campain is requiring alot of time and effort to get started. (I just spent 5 hours working on it  ) However, now that its started thing should run smoother, giving time to get back on thid. I'm hoping to be able to post tonight after I'm done work. (about 20 hours from the time this post comes up).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

Whin grins up at the incoming dragon, unleashing a salvo of magical energy at it.
[sblock=ooc]
Fighting Defensively, -4 attack, AC = 61.
Sacrifice 4th lvl spell slot for Arcane Boost (+5 attacks, 4 rounds).
Quickened, Twinned True-strike(7th lvl spell), followed by 
Twinned Maximized(rod) Force Orb(7th lvl spell)
Attack rolls for the Force Orbs: 57,49 Damage = 70 each.
*Technically, the true-strike's BOTH work on the 'next attack' i make, but since both of the 'twinned' force-orb attacks happen at the same time, i figured it should be OK to use one on each.. Otherwise, tell me and I'll change actions.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2007)

*Jareel Arithnis - Monk 20 hp: 201/201*

OOC:  Where is Jareel at this time?  Is he inside the church, outside the church?  All the activity is going on inside?  Was his spring attack negated last round?


----------

